# ==>189 EOI Invitations for July 2016 round <==



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

June invitation rounds are completed and a new program year begins. This thread is for people who have *already* lodged an EOI for a 189 visa and hope to be invited in June.

If you are waiting for state sponsorship, there are several other threads that will help you. Invitation rounds do *not* apply to state-sponsored visas.

Please remember that there are a LOT of occupation codes, so including details in your post or in your signature will help people give you appropriate answers. Useful details include:

your occupation code # and name
your EOI lodgement date
your total points

Some useful links:
189 visa criteria: http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-#
SkillSelect page for invitation round dates and results, and occupation ceilings: http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil

Good luck everyone!


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

2613xx with 60points, EOI May 29th 2016.
How long before I receive an invitation?


----------



## samsame_777 (Jun 20, 2016)

233914 Engineering Technologist
3rd June 2016
Total points 55
Age 25 points 
Proficent english 10 points
Degree 15 points
2 years studying experience in Australia 5 points
( but I will turn to age 25 in July and gain an extra 5 points, and gives me a total point of 60 in July)


----------



## gzstudio (Apr 4, 2016)

2613xx with 65 points
EOI lodged 27 April 2016

Hope to get an invitation in the coming round in July.


----------



## thehuskyone (May 5, 2016)

261313 - Software Engineer
EOI Lodged on 20th Jun 2016 with 70 points


----------



## thehuskyone (May 5, 2016)

261313 Software Engineer
EOI lodged on 20th Jun 206 with 70 points


----------



## RKS20 (Dec 18, 2015)

*Subscribing*

Subscribing


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

emboon said:


> 2613xx with 60points, EOI May 29th 2016.
> How long before I receive an invitation?


The last time a 60-point EOI was invited under 2613xx was in the Feb. 17th round when the caught up to EOIs from Dec. 12th. So there is still quite a backlog before they reach yours. I suspect the July invitation rounds will be full of 65 and higher EOIs that have been submitted recently but not invited due to the ceiling being reached.

You'll need to be patient and hopefully over the next few rounds some trends may appear of whether they clear the backlog. In the meantime, if you can increase your points (e.g. improve English score?) that may help speed things up for you.


----------



## Nmongiya (Jun 22, 2016)

gzstudio said:


> 2613xx with 65 points
> EOI lodged 27 April 2016
> 
> Hope to get an invitation in the coming round in July.


As per the Past trends, you should get an invite in July.


----------



## shaancm (Nov 9, 2015)

261313 S/W engineer
EOI lodged on June 3rd
65 points
Shaan


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## shaancm (Nov 9, 2015)

Subscribing..
261313 SW engineer /189
65 points 
EOI - 3rd jun
Regards
Shaan


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## jebs (May 9, 2016)

Suscribing


----------



## devapriyabandara (May 22, 2016)

Subscribing
261313 Software Engineer (189)
EOI Submitted on 19th June 2016
65 points

Cheers


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi,
2613xx with 60 points , EOI :- 20th June,2016. VISA class :- 189
Any clue by when can I receive an invite?


----------



## Jaysingapore (Jun 16, 2016)

Production/Plant Engineer - 233513
Total points -65 (189)
Age-30
English-10
Education-15
Experience-10
EOI lodged-19 Jun 2016

Hope to receive an inviation in Jul/Aug.

Mechanical/Production and Jndustrial Engineers altogether have only 1500 plus slots available. 😬
Looks like competition is tough here.


----------



## Winwan (Jun 18, 2016)

2611xx
EOI 18 June 2016

189 - 65 point
190 NSW - 70 point

Hope for invitation in july


----------



## Nmongiya (Jun 22, 2016)

Brane said:


> Hi,
> 2613xx with 60 points , EOI :- 20th June,2016. VISA class :- 189
> Any clue by when can I receive an invite?


I am on same boat.
2613xx with 60 points , EOI :- 20th June,2016. VISA class :- 189
Hope to get invited by August round


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi Guys,
I happened to check the Australian Immi site for pricing calculator. I think the visa application fees have increased as well for 189 subclass. Can anyone just confirm this?
Also, I had a couple of questions:-
1) What if the points test undergoes change. I mean what if they increase the minimum eligibility points. Will it apply on the already logged EOI applications as well or will it be effective for EOI's submitted in the new programme year I.e on and after 1st July, 2016
2) Does anyone have the schedule for invitation rounds in the new programme year I.e from 1st July 2016 onwards?


----------



## outworldly cartoon (Feb 21, 2016)

Brane said:


> Hi Guys,
> I happened to check the Australian Immi site for pricing calculator. I think the visa application fees have increased as well for 189 subclass. Can anyone just confirm this?
> Also, I had a couple of questions:-
> 1) What if the points test undergoes change. I mean what if they increase the minimum eligibility points. Will it apply on the already logged EOI applications as well or will it be effective for EOI's submitted in the new programme year I.e on and after 1st July, 2016
> 2) Does anyone have the schedule for invitation rounds in the new programme year I.e from 1st July 2016 onwards?


Yea brother the price has increased by approx 2-3000 Rs. Last time I checked it was something Rs 189,xxx. 

I wish to know about the other question too, what could be the dates?


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

263111 - Computer Network and System Engineer
Age: 30
IELTS: 10 (L 8, R 8.5, W 7, S 7)
Education: 15
Experience: 5
Total = 60

EOI -> 06/18/2016


I'm expecting July rounds to clear the backlog of '65 or more' points candidates.

So, hoping to get invite in August.


PS. Made a video of EOI submission. Hopefully, it will help someone.


----------



## humanshado (Jun 12, 2016)

Subscribing


----------



## coolrc_04 (May 31, 2016)

What date would be the invitation round in July? How do they inform the selected applicants?
Thanks


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

coolrc_04 said:


> What date would be the invitation round in July? How do they inform the selected applicants?
> Thanks


Dates not yet announced, as far as I know.

Selected candidates will receive email.


----------



## Meissam (May 2, 2016)

EOI date of effect 3 June 2016, not invited in june invitation rounds because ceiling was reached in May. Hope to be invited in july as I don't think backlogs with 65+ will be more than july quota. 
Rest in my signature.


----------



## Jaysingapore (Jun 16, 2016)

*==&gt;189 EOI Invitations for July 2016 round &lt;==*

Anyone can update what's the cut off points required for Production/Plant Engineer to get an invitation? I've 65 points and applied on 19 Jun. Mechanical/Plant enginner and Industrial Engineers altogether have only 1588 slots available in 2016-17 period. Is 65 points enough to get an invitation? Or should get higher points by improving my English score to 20? 

Occupation ceiling already reached for 2015-16 rounds. I'm not sure when it was. 

Can someone pls advise 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Jaysingapore said:


> Anyone can update what's the cut off points required for Production/Plant Engineer to get an invitation? I've 65 points and applied on 19 Jun. Mechanical/Plant enginner and Industrial Engineers altogether have only 1588 slots available in 2016-17 period. Is 65 points enough to get an invitation? Or should get higher points by improving my English score to 20?
> 
> Occupation ceiling already reached for 2015-16 rounds. I'm not sure when it was.
> 
> ...


There is no occupation code for Production/Plant Engineer, so I assume you've applied under 2335** "Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers"? If so, then the only reason you haven't been invited yet is because the ceiling was reached. So you'd likely get an invitation in July since there doesn't seem to be a backlog.


----------



## Jaysingapore (Jun 16, 2016)

*==&gt;189 EOI Invitations for July 2016 round &lt;==*

Thanks Maggie for your response. Yes you're right. The ANZSCO is 233513. Open slots for 2015-16 were already filled by the time I lodged my EOI. My concern is since all the Mechanical/Industrial and Production/Plant Engineers have only less than 1600 slots available this program year, the cut off marks may be set high by DIBP. Not forgetting the backlog of people who applied after the slots are filled up in the last program year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

Nmongiya said:


> I am on same boat.
> 2613xx with 60 points , EOI :- 20th June,2016. VISA class :- 189
> Hope to get invited by August round


How likely is an August invite for 60pointers in 2613xx?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Jaysingapore said:


> Thanks Maggie for your response. Yes you're right. The ANZSCO is 233513. Open slots for 2015-16 were already filled by the time I lodged my EOI. My concern is since all the Mechanical/Industrial and Production/Plant Engineers have only less than 1600 slots available this program year, the cut off marks may be set high by DIBP. Not forgetting the backlog of people who applied after the slots are filled up in the last program year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The # of points required is still 60 and they were regularly issuing invitations to 60 point EOIs throughout the year including the June 8th invitation round. So you shouldn't have any worry about getting an invitation. I guess theoretically there could be a small backlog of applicants in your occupation who have been held up getting an invitation, but I don't think that would push you beyond July.


----------



## Jaysingapore (Jun 16, 2016)

*==&gt;189 EOI Invitations for July 2016 round &lt;==*

So much relieved now. Thanks for the comforting words Maggie. Appreciate it. I was thinking of improving my english score to 20, which is not at all an easy task as I've spent a lot of energy for my first PTE test. Can't think of doing it again. Of course will do it if no other choice. 
Hopefully will receive an invitation by Aug. 
All the best to everyone too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meissam (May 2, 2016)

Jaysingapore said:


> So much relieved now. Thanks for the comforting words Maggie. Appreciate it. I was thinking of improving my english score to 20, which is not at all an easy task as I've spent a lot of energy for my first PTE test. Can't think of doing it again. Of course will do it if no other choice.
> Hopefully will receive an invitation by Aug.
> All the best to everyone too
> 
> ...


Ceiling was reached on 11 May 2016 invitation round (basically, 2335 codes have not been invited for last 3 invitation round 1 in May and 2 in June) prior to that most of the fellows who were invited with this code were 60 pointers.
That is true the number of applicants for this code has been increased last year because in 2015 85% of its quota was exhausted but I think with last year trend 2335 will reach to its ceiling around Feb or March 2017 and 60 pointers will be well invited.


----------



## Jaysingapore (Jun 16, 2016)

Thank you Meissam for your useful info on this. I'm not taking my PTE tests until Aug to see how it's going. Alternatively I've launched my EOI for NSW SS also. Whichever comes first, I'll apply bcs NSW invitation will expire after 14 days. 

Anybody can advise if there is a difference in SS and 189 processing time? Which one is historically more delaying? Sorry if it's the right platform to ask.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meissam (May 2, 2016)

Jaysingapore said:


> Thank you Meissam for your useful info on this. I'm not taking my PTE tests until Aug to see how it's going. Alternatively I've launched my EOI for NSW SS also. Whichever comes first, I'll apply bcs NSW invitation will expire after 14 days.
> 
> Anybody can advise if there is a difference in SS and 189 processing time? Which one is historically more delaying? Sorry if it's the right platform to ask..
> 
> ...


There are additional visa application and review involved in SS which in case of NSW is around 4-6 weeks (their official site says up to 12 weeks though). once your ss application is through you will be nominated by that state in SkillSelect and will automatically receive an invite email. since then processing time is exactly same as 189.


----------



## Jaysingapore (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks mate. It's an additional 6-12 weeks. Not a significant delay. Though , I prefer to have the 189 . Fingers crossed. 

Wish good luck to everyone. Will keep you guys posted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ubiqtus (May 8, 2016)

Hello everyone, I have submitted EOI on 26 May with the below details

233914 Engineering Technologist/189
65 points 
EOI - 26 May.

Would I be getting the invite in the first round of July or maybe because of the backlog, it would take some time? Can anyone give me idea of that?

Thanks


----------



## Meissam (May 2, 2016)

Ubiqtus said:


> Hello everyone, I have submitted EOI on 26 May with the below details
> 
> 233914 Engineering Technologist/189
> 65 points
> ...


I believe it highly depends on the quota for july invitation round. my personal opinion is 65+ backlogs should not be more than 1500. So if # of invites are around 2500(last year ave) then we should be invited in July.


----------



## Ubiqtus (May 8, 2016)

Meissam said:


> Ubiqtus said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone, I have submitted EOI on 26 May with the below details
> ...


So this means that it wont necessarily be in the July first round, however probably it can be expected within by the second draft of July?


----------



## Samar kaur (Jun 23, 2016)

263111
Computer network and system engg
Eoi lodged 17th may
190 visa 65pts nsw


----------



## Samar kaur (Jun 23, 2016)

189 wid 60pts


----------



## Samar kaur (Jun 23, 2016)

When can i expect my eoi?


----------



## agokarn (Apr 29, 2013)

Subscribing to the post.

What are the odds of getting an invitation in the next round for system and business analyst with 70 points?

Hopefully it's a good score.. my work visa lapses soon in august so positively looking to get on a bridging visa at earliest opportunity.


--------------------------------------------
189 Subclass: ANZSCO - 261112 System Analyst
08/06/2016 : PTE: L(84), R(82), W(83), S(79). (20 points)
190 Subclass: ANZSCO - 261112 System Analyst 
28/05/2016: ACS Applied
23/06/2016: ACS Result (Positive) 
23/06/2016: EOI Submitted 189 (70 points)
09/01/2016: EOI 190 (70+5 = 75 Points)
XX/XX/XXXX: Invitation(189) 
XX/XX/XXXX: Invitation(190 NSW SS)


----------



## login2jack (Apr 11, 2016)

Here are my details.


----------



## login2jack (Apr 11, 2016)

how many round will be there in July'16 ? Is it two or one ? Does anyone know abt next round date?


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

261111 ICT BA
EOI submitted on 19th May 2016 for 189 with 65 points...


----------



## jebs (May 9, 2016)

login2jack said:


> how many round will be there in July'16 ? Is it two or one ? Does anyone know abt next round date?


The next invitation dates are not yet declared.
You can get to know about the details from this link : SkillSelect


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi Guys,
I happened to check the Australian Immi site for pricing calculator. I think the visa application fees have increased as well for 189 subclass. Can anyone just confirm this?
Also, I had a couple of questions:-
1) What if the points test undergoes change. I mean what if they increase the minimum eligibility points. Will it apply on the already logged EOI applications as well or will it be effective for EOI's submitted in the new programme year I.e on and after 1st July, 2016
2) Does anyone have the schedule for invitation rounds in the new programme year I.e from 1st July 2016 onwards?

Please share if any info


----------



## Aramani (Jun 22, 2016)

Skill division - 2613**(software engineer)
total points - 65
eoi lodged date - 03-june-2016


----------



## login2jack (Apr 11, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

agokarn said:


> Subscribing to the post.
> 
> What are the odds of getting an invitation in the next round for system and business analyst with 70 points?
> 
> ...


With 70 points Most probably in July round you will receive your ITA


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Brane said:


> Hi Guys,
> I happened to check the Australian Immi site for pricing calculator. I think the visa application fees have increased as well for 189 subclass. Can anyone just confirm this?
> Also, I had a couple of questions:-
> 1) What if the points test undergoes change. I mean what if they increase the minimum eligibility points. Will it apply on the already logged EOI applications as well or will it be effective for EOI's submitted in the new programme year I.e on and after 1st July, 2016
> ...


I don't think there is any change in visa fees yet
1. If the points things change Already lodged applications might not be impacted with it (I do not think the points for elligibility would change)
2. Upcoming round dates are yet to be announced. It may change to 1 round per month or might continue as it is.


----------



## albizcorner (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi Guys,
I am new this form. I am a network graduate(Anzsco263111-Computer Network and Systems Engineer) from AUS with 65 points and I applied for EOI(189 visa) yesterday. I am confused whether to include 190 visa aswell in my EOI or not. What are the chances of getting invitation with 65 points for 189 visa in the coming invitation rounds?
I would really appreciate it if you kindly give me some feedback on this
Thanks


----------



## vinitvink (Jun 7, 2015)

You will most likely get invitation in July round. 65 points is sufficient to get an invite under ANZSCO 263111. Don't go for 190 visa. Be patient and all the best


----------



## robbypuwar (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi guys,

I have 60 points under ANZSCO code 263111 and have applied EOI on 17th may under 189 subclass. Does anyone recommend to apply for 190 subclass as well? If not, after how many time I have chances to get an invitation.


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> I don't think there is any change in visa fees yet
> 1. If the points things change Already lodged applications might not be impacted with it (I do not think the points for elligibility would change)
> 2. Upcoming round dates are yet to be announced. It may change to 1 round per month or might continue as it is.


Thanks Vikas for replying. I think the fees have revised. If you select the visa lodging date to be 01st July ,2016 onwards, you will get new price. I think it has increased by 20k INR. Also, I have EOI logged with 60 points for 2613xx code. Can I expect an invitation by Aug or Sept this year?


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

robbypuwar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have 60 points under ANZSCO code 263111 and have applied EOI on 17th may under 189 subclass. Does anyone recommend to apply for 190 subclass as well? If not, after how many time I have chances to get an invitation.


My personal opinion is that 263111 with 60 points will get invite in July or August.


----------



## JamesLondon (Jun 26, 2016)

Hi guys,

I applied under code 221213 (external auditor) with EOI date 21st June 16 and 70 points. Any idea if I will get an invitation in the coming rounds / this year? Thanks.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello friends,
My points r 60 and eoi date is 25/5/16.
Occupation is Engg technologist.

What about invitation?
And what is the expected date of first round?


----------



## 165715 paki (Jun 26, 2016)

I have recently lodged application and right away found that I have somehow interchanged family name and given name in EOI and application both. All other information and claims are 100% correct. Will it result in visa grant refusal? Shall I fill form 1023 for correction? Any 1 . Please guide


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

165715 paki said:


> I have recently lodged application and right away found that I have somehow interchanged family name and given name in EOI and application both. All other information and claims are 100% correct. Will it result in visa grant refusal? Shall I fill form 1023 for correction? Any 1 . Please guide


You can use 'update us' column in immi account to comfy the error or mistake in application. Soonest update will not impact your application.


----------



## 165715 paki (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks brother.
So u mean there isnt any need to submit form 1023


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

165715 paki said:


> Thanks brother.
> So u mean there isnt any need to submit form 1023


I would complete and submit form 1023.


----------



## sageemlym (Jun 27, 2016)

Below are my details, haven't received the invitation yet. Appreciate any suggestion.

ANZSCO: 261313 (Software Engineer)
PTE-A: 69 overall
ACS Application: Positive
India PCC India PCC Received
EOI Subclass 189 (60 points): Submitted on 8th June 10 PM
Split: Age-31

Thanks,
Sagee


----------



## sadream (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi Friends, 

I have a query for EOI, i am hoping someone would be able to help me and provide their advice on the situation.

I have worked in 4 companies till now starting with my first company in 2009 with a tenure of 1 year and 1 month. Now this was a very small company, and this was also an irrelevant one as compared to my roles as a Business Analyst. Which means the work that I did here is no relevant to a Business Analyst.

This company is closed now and I don’t have much documents apart from joining letter and relieving letter.

Since these details were not relevant and I donot wish to claim for any points for these, hence I did not declare this during my ACS assessment and I have a positive assessment by ACS for my remaining experience.

So while applying for EOI I did not declare the same as well. 

Question:

Will the case officer ask for the gap in work experience from 2009 -2010 the 1 year that I worked?
Can I simply state the I did not work during this period by giving a reason that I was waiting for right opportunity?

Can someone provide their valuable comments to help me out here.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## agokarn (Apr 29, 2013)

sadream said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have a query for EOI, i am hoping someone would be able to help me and provide their advice on the situation.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have submitted your EOI without doing a ACS Skill assessment. I wouldn't do that if I was you. If your EOI is selected, then you have very limited time to submit documents. ACS can take time for skill assessment and hence its always recommedned to file EOI only after successful ACS result.
You can submit a statutory declaration from one of your collegue from that organisation (preferably senior/lead and not peer/junior). The relieving letter/ service letter can be an accompanying document.


----------



## sadream (Jun 27, 2016)

agokarn said:


> Sounds like you have submitted your EOI without doing a ACS Skill assessment. I wouldn't do that if I was you. If your EOI is selected, then you have very limited time to submit documents. ACS can take time for skill assessment and hence its always recommedned to file EOI only after successful ACS result.
> You can submit a statutory declaration from one of your collegue from that organisation (preferably senior/lead and not peer/junior). The relieving letter/ service letter can be an accompanying document.


Hi mate thanks for taking time to reply, I have done my ACS assessment and I have a positive assessment as well the point is I did not wish to put my first company experience which I have not put in ACS assessment or while EOI, my doubt was would a CO be interested in the gap between which was for my first company. Would it be okay if I say that I was not working at all during the gap of my first employment.

Thanks 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## agokarn (Apr 29, 2013)

sadream said:


> Hi mate thanks for taking time to reply, I have done my ACS assessment and I have a positive assessment as well the point is I did not wish to put my first company experience which I have not put in ACS assessment or while EOI, my doubt was would a CO be interested in the gap between which was for my first company. Would it be okay if I say that I was not working at all during the gap of my first employment.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


I think you should only provide the assessed work experience. They don't care if there is a gap or not. The relevant experience is what ACS ascertains and is what matters. There are so many cases where there is a break in career due to various reasons such as maternity, marriage etc... All these can be simply deducted. 
As per my understanding, Typically, DIBP relies on the ACS evaluation as they don't have subject matter expertise. Also while submitting EOI, the system needs only periods deemed as valid by ACS for claiming points.


----------



## sadream (Jun 27, 2016)

agokarn said:


> I think you should only provide the assessed work experience. They don't care if there is a gap or not. The relevant experience is what ACS ascertains and is what matters. There are so many cases where there is a break in career due to various reasons such as maternity, marriage etc... All these can be simply deducted.
> As per my understanding, Typically, DIBP relies on the ACS evaluation as they don't have subject matter expertise. Also while submitting EOI, the system needs only periods deemed as valid by ACS for claiming points.


Perfect makes complete sense this is what I thought as well however just wanted to see what others feel about the same situation as well.. Thanks a lot mate Appreciate your help.. 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## _ELMO_ (Nov 20, 2015)

*Greetings to All*

Hello folks,
Here my details below.. good luck for you all!
I lodged EOI for 189 with 65, but now a bit hesitated to pursue SS
Does it worth it?:noidea:


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello Mates,

I am assessed as Engineering Technologist and my EOI DATE is 25 may 2016.
Total points 60.
What are the chances of invitation in july 2016?
In last year in first round of 189 the backlog of 60 pointers was cleared upto 15 June.

Thanks
Swarnjeet


----------



## Chanthini (Apr 13, 2016)

*Subscribing*

When i can expect the invite?
Is anyone with 60PTS applied after Jan got an invite?

-------------------------------
189 Subclass: ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
190 Subclass: ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
18/01/2016: EOI Submitted 189 (60 points):fingerscrossed:
18/01/2016: EOI 190 (60+5 = 65 Points):fingerscrossed:


----------



## robbypuwar (Jan 28, 2016)

ciitbilal said:


> My personal opinion is that 263111 with 60 points will get invite in July or August.


Ok thanks for the reply. So there is no need to apply for 190 visa?


----------



## cvv209 (Jun 27, 2016)

I do not have pay slips for my first company which i worked around 9.5 years back. I got reference declaration from colleague (Manager) and got positive outcome for ACS Assessment. As per ACS, experience is considered from Sept 2008. I have payslips from my second company. i.e from Dec 2006 till now (9.5 years).
From sept 2008, mean I am between 5 to 8 years of exp (exactly, 7 years 10 months) and have 10 points.
Submitted EOI in April 2016 and waiting for invitation in aug as i have only 60 points. 
1) My doubt is that do i need to submit payslips for all past 10 years of experience or is it enough to submit payslips from Sept 2008 from which ACS will consider experience?
2) If i need to submit last 10 years means that i need to provide payslips for 1 or 2 quarters in 2006 from my first company, which i do not have. In this case, is the reference declaration from colleague is enough at the time of visa application lodging?


----------



## jebs (May 9, 2016)

Hi Everyone,
As per the below website the next invitation round is on 8/Jul/2016.

Immigration Consulting - Australia


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

jebs said:


> Hi Everyone,
> As per the below website the next invitation round is on 8/Jul/2016.
> 
> Immigration Consulting - Australia


Not found anywhere 8 july16 round


----------



## jebs (May 9, 2016)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Not found anywhere 8 july16 round


Check : Social Worker Immigration to Australia PR Visa


----------



## 165715 paki (Jun 26, 2016)

I have a little query if any one can guide please.
I have mentioned my bachelors completion date as the transcript issuance date on EOI while completion date on visa application is same as mentioned on degree. Degree and transcript issuance have a difference of around 25 days but will have no impact on the points claimed.

Is there any need to submit form 1023 ?

PS: both dates are genuine.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Brane said:


> Thanks Vikas for replying. I think the fees have revised. If you select the visa lodging date to be 01st July ,2016 onwards, you will get new price. I think it has increased by 20k INR. Also, I have EOI logged with 60 points for 2613xx code. Can I expect an invitation by Aug or Sept this year?


Here check this Link Visa Pricing Estimator which I used and do not see any change so far. the date selected is 10th July 2016

the price was same last year and remains same so far

Primary Applicant - 3600 AUD
Secondary Applicant Over 18 Yrs - 1800 AUD
Applicant below 18 Yrs - 900 AUD

not sure where you checked it.

attached screenshot as well for your reference


----------



## 165715 paki (Jun 26, 2016)

I have a little query if any one can guide please. I have mentioned my bachelors completion date as the transcript issuance date on EOI while completion date on visa application is same as mentioned on degree. Degree and transcript issuance have a difference of around 25 days but will have no impact on the points claimed. Is there any need to submit form 1023 ?
PS: both dates are genuine.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> There is no occupation code for Production/Plant Engineer, so I assume you've applied under 2335** "Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers"? If so, then the only reason you haven't been invited yet is because the ceiling was reached. So you'd likely get an invitation in July since there doesn't seem to be a backlog.


Hello Maggie may,
My points r 60.
Eoi date is 25 may 16
Engineering technologist
As per trends and backlog pls suggest me expected invitation .

Thank
Swarnjeet


----------



## jwmcgill (Jun 6, 2016)

Occupation Code: 261312
Current points: 60
EOI 189 - June 27 2016

Here is the breakdown of points:
Age: 25
Edu: 15
Exp: 10 
Lang: 10 (IELTS: L: 8.0 R: 7.5 W: 7.5 S: 8.0)

I received ACS + for skilled work of 7 years and 9 months (after September 2008) as of 30 June 2016. On 1st October 2016, I am hoping to get 5 points bump in experience (since it will be 8 years of skilled work exp) and reach 65 points. Is this how it works? Do I need to make any updates in my EOI application to see points recalculated?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

jwmcgill said:


> Occupation Code: 261312
> Current points: 60
> EOI 189 - June 27 2016
> 
> ...


you must have mentioned the from date of your current employment hope you have left the To date blank. 

If it is blank on the mentioned date when it completes 8 years EOI will auto add 5 points to your EOI and the DOE will change to the date when the points were changed.


----------



## jwmcgill (Jun 6, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> you must have mentioned the from date of your current employment hope you have left the To date blank.
> 
> If it is blank on the mentioned date when it completes 8 years EOI will auto add 5 points to your EOI and the DOE will change to the date when the points were changed.


Thanks vikaschandra. Yes, I have left the "To Date" field blank in my current employment entry. I was not aware about DOE updates, but good to know about it.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

jwmcgill said:


> Thanks vikaschandra. Yes, I have left the "To Date" field blank in my current employment entry. I was not aware about DOE updates, but good to know about it.


Yes DOE changes in both events when the points either increases or decreases taking the time stamp when the changes to the points actually happened

best wishes with your application.


----------



## dapang0112 (Mar 22, 2016)

Subscribing....

233913 65 points EOI 24th May


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

165715 paki said:


> I have a little query if any one can guide please. I have mentioned my bachelors completion date as the transcript issuance date on EOI while completion date on visa application is same as mentioned on degree. Degree and transcript issuance have a difference of around 25 days but will have no impact on the points claimed. Is there any need to submit form 1023 ?
> PS: both dates are genuine.


This thread is for people waiting for their visa invitation. If you have a question about your visa application (different topic), it would be best for you to start another thread or look for an existing thread on topic with your question.


----------



## Mohammed Ali M (Jun 28, 2016)

HI 
189 and 190
External Auditor (ANZSCO Code: 221213) 
EOI submission date : 1st Feb 2016
60 Points 
Pte 68+

can I expect an invitation in july.


----------



## Mohammed Ali M (Jun 28, 2016)

HI
189 and 190
Accountant general 2211
Pte 68+
points 60 (189)
points 65 (190)
EOI submitted date 1st feb 2016

any chances that I will get an invitation in july


----------



## Mohammed Ali M (Jun 28, 2016)

HI 

189 and 190

taxation accountant ANZSCO code 221113
60 points 
pte 68+
Eoi lodged may 2016

What are the chances of getting an invitation in july.


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

Mohammed Ali M said:


> HI
> 
> 189 and 190
> 
> ...




There is a backlog of 60 point accountants since March 2014. You have no chance unless you improve your points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aurora.a said:


> There is a backlog of 60 point accountants since March 2014. You have no chance unless you improve your points
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think like even with 70 points it is hard to get an invite.


----------



## _ELMO_ (Nov 20, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I think like even with 70 points it is hard to get an invite.




How you get to know the backlog for a certain occupation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

_ELMO_ said:


> How you get to know the backlog for a certain occupation?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you read the results from the invitation rounds, it shows the latest EOI to receive an invitation based on # points and the EOI lodgement date. By going back through the previous invitation rounds you can start to see some trends.

For example, for Accountants, almost all the invitation rounds from 2016 were 70 points only, but there may be some showing some 65 point invitations issued. There hasn't been a 60 point invitation issued for quite a long time.

Here's the link: http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil

In the May 11th invitation round, only 70 point Accountants were invited up to EOIs lodge by May 3rd. But in the May 25th invitation round, some 65 point Accountants were invited up to EOIs lodged by October 6th. So any 65 point EOIs for Accountant after October 6th are still waiting for an invitation.

They publish the results for only 3 occupation groups (Accountant, ICT Business/System Analyst and Software/Application Programmers) and the only other result is for overall 189 and 489 (family sponsored). If you want to work out the backlog for any other occupation, you'd need to review the movement of the occupation ceiling and look for other forum members who are applicants in that group to see who has received an invitation or not.


----------



## ronlat (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi,

I submitted my EOI Developer Programmer - 261312 with 65 points. I have a very small window coz I'll be 33 in August and that will reduce my point to 60. What are my chances to get invite on July rounds.

Thanks


----------



## _ELMO_ (Nov 20, 2015)

*==&gt;189 EOI Invitations for July 2016 round &lt;==*



Maggie-May24 said:


> If you read the results from the invitation rounds, it shows the latest EOI to receive an invitation based on # points and the EOI lodgement date. By going back through the previous invitation rounds you can start to see some trends.
> 
> For example, for Accountants, almost all the invitation rounds from 2016 were 70 points only, but there may be some showing some 65 point invitations issued. There hasn't been a 60 point invitation issued for quite a long time.
> 
> ...




Thank you so much for the detailed reply!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ronlat said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think you have a chance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I think you have a chance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello Andryx,
My points r 60.
Eoi date is 25 may 16
Engineering technologist
As per trends and backlog pls suggest me expected invitation .

Thank
Swarnjeet


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

261313 
60points 
eoi submitted 23rd March 2016
Waiting for invitation


----------



## anujaus24 (Mar 8, 2016)

suppala.sudhir said:


> 261313
> 60points
> eoi submitted 23rd March 2016
> Waiting for invitation


Hi

I have filed my EOI on 24th Jun with 60 points. ACS has deducted 32 months from my experience although my degree was BE in comp Sc. This has left me short of 1 month for 8yr experience. This jul 28 my expr will be 8 years in EOI System. The problem is that my org is having restructuring which means that the name of the role will be changed. So does that mean i would need to do ACS again incase the role is changed. Or can i get a letter from the company stating that the responsibilities are same only the role name has changed.

Thanks
Anuj


----------



## sadream (Jun 27, 2016)

anujaus24 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have filed my EOI on 24th Jun with 60 points. ACS has deducted 32 months from my experience although my degree was BE in comp Sc. This has left me short of 1 month for 8yr experience. This jul 28 my expr will be 8 years in EOI System. The problem is that my org is having restructuring which means that the name of the role will be changed. So does that mean i would need to do ACS again incase the role is changed. Or can i get a letter from the company stating that the responsibilities are same only the role name has changed.
> 
> ...


I guess there is no need to change anything now. If CO asks you can just say it was a recent change. 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

sadream said:


> I guess there is no need to change anything now. If CO asks you can just say it was a recent change.
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


Can't you just send the old employment letter used for ACS and payslips of the months after that?
Do you really need to request for a new employment letter from company?


----------



## sadream (Jun 27, 2016)

emboon said:


> Can't you just send the old employment letter used for ACS and payslips of the months after that?
> Do you really need to request for a new employment letter from company?


Yes old employment letter should be fine.. With the new payslips to prove continuous employment. 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## anujaus24 (Mar 8, 2016)

emboon said:


> Can't you just send the old employment letter used for ACS and payslips of the months after that?
> Do you really need to request for a new employment letter from company?


I am not sure of what document the CO will ask for to prove him that i am still on the same role after i got my ACS assessment done. My payslips does not have the designation mentioned on them. Hopefully i will get a letter from the company about my Job title change with no change in responsibility, then i will show that as the proof that it was just a org rejig and nothing has changed as such


----------



## salmoh (Apr 26, 2016)

My Details:
ANZSCO 261313 -- Software Engineer
IELTS -- L-7.5/R-8.5/W-7/S-7
ACS Applied -- 22nd April
ACS Result -- 28th April (Positive)
EOI Applied (189 with 60 Points) -- 3rd May


----------



## seenA003 (Nov 10, 2015)

ANZSCO 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer
PTE-A LRWS=74/74/79/71 Overall=74
ACS +ve
EOI Submitted with 65 point on 14 June 2016
Invitation awaited.

Anees


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

thehuskyone said:


> 261313 Software Engineer
> EOI lodged on 20th Jun 206 with 70 points


you got invitation?


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

will july rounds start with 2613xx being invited in prorata?


----------



## Thomaeng (Aug 23, 2015)

Hellow everyone I have just Subscribed,
Electrical Engineer-233311
EOI submitted in 25-June-2016, total points 60.
Can someone just suggest the invitation trends for 233311? 
Thanks mates.


----------



## _ELMO_ (Nov 20, 2015)

*==&gt;189 EOI Invitations for July 2016 round &lt;==*



Thomaeng said:


> Hellow everyone I have just Subscribed,
> Electrical Engineer-233311
> EOI submitted in 25-June-2016, total points 60.
> Can someone just suggest the invitation trends for 233311?
> Thanks mates.



233 occupation filled only around half of its quota for 2015-2016.. Most likely you will be invited in the first round.
Good luck m8..



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomaeng (Aug 23, 2015)

_ELMO_ said:


> 233 occupation filled only around half of its quota for 2015-2016.. Most likely you will be invited in the first round.
> Good luck m8..
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, ELMO
finger crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## javelin throw (Jun 29, 2016)

Anyone have any idea, when the quota will open for 2016.


----------



## Mohammed Ali M (Jun 28, 2016)

HI 

then how about external auditor for 60 points . EOI submitted on 1st feb 2016


----------



## Mev84 (Jun 29, 2016)

*Mechanical engineer*

Hi, 
I am new to this site.
I am mechanical engineer based in australia on a spouse visa.
My total points for visa 189 is 55 points.
End of August i will complete one full year in my occupation and and could claim 60 points.

I have just read that they have decreased the occupation ceilings for mech engineer and might increase the minimum points.

Is that true? Because am already 32 and will lose points for age mid next year.

Thanks


----------



## _ELMO_ (Nov 20, 2015)

Mev84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this site.
> 
> ...



Hi Mev84,
Thats true.. The quota for 2335 decreased by 15%... You can go for 190 instead (depend on the state you are now living in), follow the 55+5 and later in Aug when your points increase you will have a better chance..





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohammed Ali M (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi

then how about external auditor for 60 points . EOI submitted on 1st feb 2016


----------



## humanshado (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi All. 

Chemical Engineer with 60pts for 189. Any chance for July?


----------



## prvnmali (Mar 27, 2016)

*Will i get an invite this july?*

ANZSCO: 261313 (Software Engineer)
PTE-A: 24-AMR-2016 L-88, R-85, W-90, S-82 O: 85/90 - 20 POINTS
ACS Application: 06-APR-2016 | ACS Result +ve: 14-APR-2016
EOI Subclass 189 (65 points): 26-APR-2016 
Split: Age-30, Eng-20, Education -15 = 65 POINTS

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
Invitation: XX-XXX-XXXX | Visa Lodged: XX-XXX-XXXX
CO Contact: XX-XXX-XXXX
Grant: XX-XXX-XXXX


----------



## dlnswamy (May 10, 2016)

Hi All,

Need your expert guidance for submitting EOI for 189.

Am having total 9 years of IT experience, starting from June 2007 to till date.

Company-1: June 2007 to Oct 2007
Company-2: Nov 2007 to Oct 2012
Company-3: Nov 2012 to till date

ACS has given in it's report saying only AFTER July 2009 should be considered for claiming points for my ANZSCO Code.

My query is in EOI, do I need to specify my Employment History from July 2009 (OR) from June 2007..?

If I put my complete experience, EOI is showing that I am claiming 65 points but as per ACS evaluation if I consider after July 2009 (7 Years Exp) I will only get 60 points.

Even if I want to put ACS considered experience, how can I divide the experience between previous companies..? Please see above table and how to divide it to put them in EOI..? 

Can you please guide me on this.

Thanks in advance.
Laxmi


----------



## Abhishek Godyal (Jun 2, 2016)

dlnswamy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need your expert guidance for submitting EOI for 189.
> 
> ...


IN your first company experience, select no for the option "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?".
Divide you second company experience in two part. 
In the first part which is around one year and seven months, do the same as I mentioned for company 1.
In the second part select yes for the above option.

Abhishek


----------



## dlnswamy (May 10, 2016)

Abhishek Godyal said:


> IN your first company experience, select no for the option "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?".
> Divide you second company experience in two part.
> In the first part which is around one year and seven months, do the same as I mentioned for company 1.
> In the second part select yes for the above option.
> ...


Thank you Abhishek..!

Is it the standard process followed by every one while submitting EOI, just curious to know.

Thanks in advance.
Laxmi


----------



## Abhishek Godyal (Jun 2, 2016)

dlnswamy said:


> Thank you Abhishek..!
> 
> Is it the standard process followed by every one while submitting EOI, just curious to know.
> 
> ...


My assessment authority was EA and they dont cut two years of Exp like ACS.
but if you will see ACS forum most of the people have same query and they did the same thing which I have told you.

Abhishek


----------



## Thomaeng (Aug 23, 2015)

dlnswamy said:


> Thank you Abhishek..!
> 
> Is it the standard process followed by every one while submitting EOI, just curious to know.
> 
> ...


Personally, I filled mine the same.


----------



## Thomaeng (Aug 23, 2015)

Can anyone give me a hand in the below quires
Hello everybody,
I had submitted my EOI in 25-june-2016.
I am planning to take my younger brother with me as he is under my custody (after our parents died), his birthday is 01-02-1998, I can easily proof his relationship with birth certificate. The address in his passport is the same as mine.
1-Is he now considered 18 years, so he is a dependent adult or still dependent child?
2-I can't proof his financial dependency on me, as he is on full government high school scholarship in italy for the last 4years and still one year ahead, is this going to cause a problem while visa processing?
3-If for some reason his appeal was turned down by DIBP is this going to cause any problem for my visa application? And is there any other way to make him accompany me?

Sorry for the many questions, and I hope to find a clue.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

javelin throw said:


> Anyone have any idea, when the quota will open for 2016.


I'm not sure what you mean by "quota will open". The new ceilings start from July 1st (tomorrow). The ceilings are already published on the DIBP website. SkillSelect


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Mohammed Ali M said:


> HI
> 
> then how about external auditor for 60 points . EOI submitted on 1st feb 2016


Auditors received the occupation ceiling very early last year (around October I think?) so you may find there is a very long backlog which has filled up with 65+ point applicants. We can't know for sure what will happen, but I think it will be very difficult for anyone with 60 points to get an invitation.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Mev84 said:


> Hi,
> I am new to this site.
> I am mechanical engineer based in australia on a spouse visa.
> My total points for visa 189 is 55 points.
> ...


Mechanical Engineer (2335**) didn't reach the ceiling until very late in the year, so I don't think you will have any difficulty getting an invitation in Sept/Oct. You can watch the invitation rounds until then to see if there is any backlog of 60 point EOIs.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

July is soon guys! Get ready!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _ELMO_ (Nov 20, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> July is soon guys! Get ready!)
> Waiting impatiently!!
> But we still dont know when the first wave of invitations gonna be released.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

any one predict when's the invite round?


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Mechanical Engineer (2335**) didn't reach the ceiling until very late in the year, so I don't think you will have any difficulty getting an invitation in Sept/Oct. You can watch the invitation rounds until then to see if there is any backlog of 60 point EOIs.


Hello Maggie-May24,

I am Engg technologist,Can u predict for invitation for 189 for my case.
My Signature is under mentioned.

Thanx
Swarnjeet


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> July is soon guys! Get ready!)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello Andreyx,

How r u ?
I was waiting firstly with 55+5 points since Oct-15 for NSW but still unsuccessful for invite.
presently due to 8 yrs experience in May-16 my dibp points raised to 60 (25-5-16).
Now what r the expectations for invite in July-16 as the ceiling was filled in Apr-16 last year.

Thanks and best regards,
Swarnjeet


----------



## shjuthani (Nov 27, 2012)

263111 - network and systems engineer
acs applied: 14-06-2016
acs result +ve: 27-06-2016
total points: 60
189 eoi application: 06-07-2016
190 eoi application: 06-07-2016 - nsw


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello Andreyx,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Can see your signature on mobile - are you soft. engineer? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Can see your signature on mobile - are you soft. engineer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am Engineering technologist(233914).


----------



## huybach20 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi all, 

I just submitted EOIs

for me: 251311- Environmental health officer on 29/06/2016
189 - 60 points, updated 190 (NSW) on 30/06/2016 - 65 points

my wife: 224111 - Actuary on 29/06/2016 for 190 (NSW) with 55+5 point

I am hoping for invitation in the next fiscal year 2016/2017 
wish me luck


----------



## anarzan (Jun 30, 2016)

*189 eoi*

189 
EOI 10 May 16
Points 65
Anzco 261313


----------



## _ELMO_ (Nov 20, 2015)

I was wondering when they published the invitation rounds scheme for last year? Did they waited till the first wave of invitation? Or they published on the first of july?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thehuskyone (May 5, 2016)

All immigration related websites seem to be undergoing a maintenance activity until tomorrow morning eastern australian time 

Sent from Oneplus One


----------



## abhi.roy (May 17, 2016)

Hello, Subscribing

ANZSCO code - Sys Analyst 261112
IELTS - L - 8.5 / R - 9 / W - 8 / S - 8 
ACS positive on May 2nd
EOI applied 189 with 65 points - 9th May

Can I expect a invite in the July rounds ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

abhi.roy said:


> Hello, Subscribing
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I would say in 2-4 months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sithi (Apr 2, 2015)

*Updated EOI*

Visa : 189, 190
Occupation code : 261312
IELTS : 7
Points :70
DOE: 30th June


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

I am a systems analyst of occupation 261112 with 60 points. What are the chances of selection in coming rounds??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sithi said:


> Visa : 189, 190
> 
> Occupation code : 261312
> 
> ...



70 for sc189?
Next round maybe!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

Hello. I already submitted my EOI. HoWeber in my EOI I mentioned my experience as per ACS. Is it correct? Or i m supposed to enter ACTUAL JOB history. 

Because as per ACS my job experience will be counted after FEB2009 But I m in job since FEB 2007. 

Please confirm if I should include experience as per ACS I.e Mar2009 till Today. 


Please help... i m really worried


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

*189*

Any news on the July 2016 rounds?


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

6 and 20 would be the next round


----------



## Jaysingapore (Jun 16, 2016)

*==&gt;189 EOI Invitations for July 2016 round &lt;==*

Yes Skill select has just updated their website with 'Next Invitation Rounds' dates. 6 & 20 Jul in this month. Max. Number of scheduled invitations also shot up to 2,600 for 6 Jul. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

*==&gt;189 EOI Invitations for July 2016 round &lt;==*



Neyogasgas said:


> Any news on the July 2016 rounds?




You better get 189 for external auditors in the July rounds. I am feeling your pain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _ELMO_ (Nov 20, 2015)

Wish you all the luck mates


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandeepss6s (Feb 22, 2016)

Jaysingapore said:


> Yes Skill select has just updated their website with 'Next Invitation Rounds' dates. 6 & 20 Jul in this month. Max. Number of scheduled invitations also shot up to 2,600 for 6 Jul.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, a total of 3900 in July, wooohooo 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Hope they should clear 60pointers backlogs.....


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

aurora.a said:


> You better get 189 for external auditors in the July rounds. I am feeling your pain.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't worry Aurora...we moving on this month by the Grace of God!!!


----------



## anujaus24 (Mar 8, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> Hello. I already submitted my EOI. HoWeber in my EOI I mentioned my experience as per ACS. Is it correct? Or i m supposed to enter ACTUAL JOB history.
> 
> Because as per ACS my job experience will be counted after FEB2009 But I m in job since FEB 2007.
> 
> ...


As per my understanding you need to fill all your experience but you need to break the experience before Mar 2009 separately and for this entry Mark the following filed 'Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?' as No

Hope this helps


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*EOI 189 with July 2016*

Hi All,

As of quota for 2613 has increased to 5662 for current year. Is there any possibility for getting 189 visa invite with 60 Points
Can we expect score to reduce to 60 if quota is increased.

EOI Lodged 14th May.
261313 Software Engineer.
ACS Positive 
PTE 65+


----------



## shjuthani (Nov 27, 2012)

Jaysingapore said:


> Yes Skill select has just updated their website with 'Next Invitation Rounds' dates. 6 & 20 Jul in this month. Max. Number of scheduled invitations also shot up to 2,600 for 6 Jul.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Can you share the link?


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*EOI 189 with July 2016*



shjuthani said:


> Can you share the link?


Here is the link.

https://www.acacia-au.com/occupational-ceilings-announced-for-2016-17.php

It will be updated soon on skillselect also.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## Meissam (May 2, 2016)

Guys
There is no mention about occupations which are subject to pro rata arrangement for this year program. Any idea? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaysingapore (Jun 16, 2016)

shjuthani said:


> Can you share the link?


SkillSelect


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

Skillselect has been updated. Invitation rounds will be on 6th and 20th July. And there's massive 2600 invitations to be sent on 6th.


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

Islander820 said:


> Skillselect has been updated. Invitation rounds will be on 6th and 20th July. And there's massive 2600 invitations to be sent on 6th.


Hopefully they can clear the backlog in a short span


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi All,
Add me to the list.

ANZSCO : 261312 (Developer programmer)
EOI : 24-Mar-16
Points : 60


----------



## prvnmali (Mar 27, 2016)

*Will I get an Invite on Jul 2016?*

Will I get an Invite on Jul 2016?

My Parameters are : 
65 POINTS

ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
ACS : 21-Apr-16 
PTE-A: 23-Mar-16
EOI Subclass 189 (60 points): 26-APR-2016
Invitation: XX-XXX-XXXX 
India PCC : XX-XXX-XXXX 
Medical test: XX-XXX-XXXX
Visa Lodged: XX-XXX-XXXX
CO Contact: XX-XXX-XXXX
Grant: XX-XXX-XXXX


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

July 2016 rounds announced:

6 July 2016 (max. 2600 seats for 189)

20 July 2016 (max. 1300 seats for 189)



Good luck everyone! :fingerscrossed:

SkillSelect


----------



## SilverBlaze (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi all, 
New to this forum. Someone please advice

occupation code and name - Analyst Programmer 261311
your EOI lodgement date - May 3rd, 2016
your total points - 65 (IELTS - 20, Age -30, Degree -15)

Can I expect the invitation in July the rounds on 6th or 20th?


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

two2 said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I need your advice on EOI.
> 
> ...


While filing EOI, you have to enter the designation in the organization.

Since you had different designations within the same company, you should add all different positions separately. Just make sure it matches with the result of assessment authority.

This is my personal opinion


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

SilverBlaze said:


> Hi all,
> New to this forum. Someone please advice
> 
> occupation code and name - Analyst Programmer 261311
> ...


This is a highly competitive occupation.

I'd reckon an invite in 2 - 4 months.

Please closely analyze the results of each round + this forum to understand your chances.

Just my personal opinion.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks, got it  



ciitbilal said:


> While filing EOI, you have to enter the designation in the organization.
> 
> Since you had different designations within the same company, you should add all different positions separately. Just make sure it matches with the result of assessment authority.
> 
> This is my personal opinion


----------



## SilverBlaze (Apr 26, 2016)

ciitbilal said:


> This is a highly competitive occupation.
> 
> I'd reckon an invite in 2 - 4 months.
> 
> ...


oh okay, thanks for the advice 
Do you have any link we can analyse the skillselect results?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

prvnmali said:


> Will I get an Invite on Jul 2016?
> 
> My Parameters are :
> 65 POINTS
> ...




I am sure quite soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

SilverBlaze said:


> oh okay, thanks for the advice
> Do you have any link we can analyse the skillselect results?


Please see previous invitation round details on this page:

SkillSelect

I think last invites for 2613xx occupations were sent in May 25th round with 65 points as cut-off.


----------



## ashutosh.kulkarni (Jun 25, 2016)

Hi, can you please cite the source where I can find this info (i.e. when is the next invitation round going to be) and other relevant details too?
Thanks.

2612 - ICT professional
Score - 65
Looking forward to July rounds


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello Anderyx,

What about invitation of ENGG TECHNOLOGIST (233914) with 60 points
EOI Date is 25 May-2016.

Pls comment.

Thanks
Swarnjeet


----------



## razjoee (Jun 6, 2016)

Mohammed Ali M said:


> Hi
> 
> then how about external auditor for 60 points . EOI submitted on 1st feb 2016


Not too sure but for the last program year, the quota finished quite early in the year so it might be that there's a backlog of higher pointers in the system i.e. 65 and 70s. However most applicants due to EA having been off due to ceiling for most of 2015-16 opted for acc General so the demand sort of skewed towards this code and EA may not have too much of a backlog. Even so I still think 60 points is a little too low to expect invitation in before the third round for this program, year. 

😎 Keep smiling though, another plus is the +40% increase in the ceiling for this occ code. 

Cheers.


----------



## shjuthani (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Below are my timelines:
ACS Applied: 14-06-2016
ACS Received +ve: 27-06-2016
EOI applied: 01-07-2016

ANZO code: 263111 (Network and Systems Engineer)

Total Score: 60 points (189) 65 Points (NSW -190) applied

Will I get invite in July 6th invitation round? What are the chances?

Senior members pls help.

Thanks


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

*==&gt;189 EOI Invitations for July 2016 round &lt;==*



razjoee said:


> Not too sure but for the last program year, the quota finished quite early in the year so it might be that there's a backlog of higher pointers in the system i.e. 65 and 70s. However most applicants due to EA having been off due to ceiling for most of 2015-16 opted for acc General so the demand sort of skewed towards this code and EA may not have too much of a backlog. Even so I still think 60 points is a little too low to expect invitation in before the third round for this program, year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I like how optimistic you are but my take is not so sunny. Most, if not all, of the 65 point general accountants who didn't get invited last year would have gotten another assessment as external auditor, just as he did. That means potentially thousands of 65 point external auditors waiting in queue before him and that's not even including those 70 point general accountants who also submitted as external auditor since they don't want to wait. If Dibp doesn't do anything about the multiple eois submitted by same people I can see many of the external auditor invites being sent to the same people who also got one as accountants


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

shjuthani said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Below are my timelines:
> ACS Applied: 14-06-2016
> ...


I think you will get invitation in July 6 round.

Best of luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

ashutosh.kulkarni said:


> Hi, can you please cite the source where I can find this info (i.e. when is the next invitation round going to be) and other relevant details too?
> Thanks.
> 
> 2612 - ICT professional
> ...


I included the link in the first post of this thread in hopes it would be helpful for people to do their own analysis if they would like.


----------



## shjuthani (Nov 27, 2012)

ciitbilal said:


> I think you will get invitation in July 6 round.
> 
> Best of luck :fingerscrossed:


Thanks


----------



## Meissam (May 2, 2016)

aurora.a said:


> I like how optimistic you are but my take is not so sunny. Most, if not all, of the 65 point general accountants who didn't get invited last year would have gotten another assessment as external auditor, just as he did. That means potentially thousands of 65 point external auditors waiting in queue before him and that's not even including those 70 point general accountants who also submitted as external auditor since they don't want to wait. If Dibp doesn't do anything about the multiple eois submitted by same people I can see many of the external auditor invites being sent to the same people who also got one as accountants
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I think it is highly likely that dibp apply pro rata arrangement to External Auditor occupation for this programme year as it was filled within 3 months in last year but I don't believe they can do anything for multiple eois as it is not illegal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello Anderyx,

What about invitation of ENGG TECHNOLOGIST (233914) with 60 points
EOI Date is 25 May-2016.

Pls comment.

Thanks
Swarnjeet


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello Anderyx,
> 
> What about invitation of ENGG TECHNOLOGIST (233914) with 60 points
> EOI Date is 25 May-2016.
> ...




These are not pro rata, so chances are within few rounds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meissam (May 2, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> These are not pro rata, so chances are within few rounds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Has it been announced which occupations are subject to pro rata arrangement in 2016-2017 program year? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi,
2613xx with 60 points , EOI :- 20th June,2016. VISA class :- 189
Any clue by when can I receive an invite as per the new occupation ceilings?


----------



## Thomaeng (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi mates, what is the pro rata?!


----------



## humanshado (Jun 12, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> Hello. I already submitted my EOI. HoWeber in my EOI I mentioned my experience as per ACS. Is it correct? Or i m supposed to enter ACTUAL JOB history.
> 
> Because as per ACS my job experience will be counted after FEB2009 But I m in job since FEB 2007.
> 
> ...


You are required to put all your job history for the last 10 years regardless of whether you want to claim point or not. Any period that you are not claiming point select "No" as not relevant and the system will ignore it when calculating your point.


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

Thomaeng said:


> Hi mates, what is the pro rata?!


Lets say occupation 2613xx has total 1000 seats.

1000 candidates with 60 or more points apply for these seats in first 3 months of the financial year (July 2016 - June 2017).

If DIBP issues 1000 invites to all those candidates, it means the occupation ceilings will reach within 1st 3 months.

Now even if someone with very high points (> 70) applies later in the year, he/she will have no chance.

To address this, DIBP runs the invitation process on pro-rata basis for highly competitive occupations.

Maybe they'll issue limited number of invites each month to the highest points candidates and make sure invites are available rest of the year.

Of course, that's bad news for candidates with 60 points. A limited number of invites will be sent each month and 60 pointers might not be invited as long as there are people with higher points.


----------



## razjoee (Jun 6, 2016)

You're right there, low points in both accountant and auditor codes are unlikely to have a chance in this program year. 65 pointers really struggled in the last series and only managed to move about 3 months in terms of DOE. To date the last 65 pointer invited for 189 is from October 2015 in the accountant codes. We have almost a year's worth of 65s backlog. So with 60, yhe best advice is just to increase your points as soon as possible eg working on your English. 

Aurora I like your candid frankness. Open and honest advice allows the recipient to plan.


----------



## razjoee (Jun 6, 2016)

aurora.a said:


> razjoee said:
> 
> 
> > Not too sure but for the last program year, the quota finished quite early in the year so it might be that there's a backlog of higher pointers in the system i.e. 65 and 70s. However most applicants due to EA having been off due to ceiling for most of 2015-16 opted for acc General so the demand sort of skewed towards this code and EA may not have too much of a backlog. Even so I still think 60 points is a little too low to expect invitation in before the third round for this program, year.
> ...


You're right there, low points in both accountant and auditor codes are unlikely to have a chance in this program year. 65 pointers really struggled in the last series and only managed to move about 3 months in terms of DOE. To date the last 65 pointer invited for 189 is from October 2015 in the accountant codes. We have almost a year's worth of 65s backlog. So with 60, yhe best advice is just to increase your points as soon as possible eg working on your English. Aurora I like your candid frankness. Open and honest advice allows the recipient to plan.


----------



## OZ-IMMI (Jun 22, 2016)

subscribing


----------



## Thomaeng (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks ciitbilal razjoee


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

razjoee said:


> You're right there, low points in both accountant and auditor codes are unlikely to have a chance in this program year. 65 pointers really struggled in the last series and only managed to move about 3 months in terms of DOE. To date the last 65 pointer invited for 189 is from October 2015 in the accountant codes. We have almost a year's worth of 65s backlog. So with 60, yhe best advice is just to increase your points as soon as possible eg working on your English. Aurora I like your candid frankness. Open and honest advice allows the recipient to plan.




I don't think there is a whole year of 65 pointers because I think most of them opted for state sponsorship. We will see next week though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8rboi_786 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hello Members

1. based on 6th July 2016 invitations, What is the likely time it is usually conducted?
2. When will be the invitation sent out to candidates? on the same day or takes couple of days to receive the email.

thanks in advance


----------



## outworldly cartoon (Feb 21, 2016)

Do you receive an email if you are invited?


----------



## Saifratna (Jul 3, 2016)

Hello everyone , i am new to this community and seeking support I have heard a lot about this website and have been following it for a long time , but i feel this was the right time for me to register and seek advise from all you guys. I have applied as computer and netwrok engineer ( skilled indepedant 189 ) with 65 points , and would like to know what are my chances to get an invitation on 6th july 2016. Also i would like to know if i get invited and once i get the pr , for how long is the pr valid and is it mandatory to validate the pr by landing in australia , coz i will be applying with my family so can i visit myself or do i need to take them All and do entry. Which is a good city in australia , for a better job prospect and social security


----------



## Meissam (May 2, 2016)

jon727 said:


> Hello Members
> 
> 1. based on 6th July 2016 invitations, What is the likely time it is usually conducted?
> 2. When will be the invitation sent out to candidates? on the same day or takes couple of days to receive the email.
> ...




Invitations will start by SkillSelect automatically at 12:00hrs of Sydney time and invitations will be sent within 20-30 mins. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thehuskyone (May 5, 2016)

Meissam said:


> Invitations will start by SkillSelect automatically at 12:00hrs of Sydney time and invitations will be sent within 20-30 mins.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


12 noon Sydney time?

Sent from Oneplus One


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

thehuskyone said:


> 12 noon Sydney time?
> 
> Sent from Oneplus One


Midnight.


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

Saifratna said:


> Hello everyone , i am new to this community and seeking support I have heard a lot about this website and have been following it for a long time , but i feel this was the right time for me to register and seek advise from all you guys. I have applied as computer and netwrok engineer ( skilled indepedant 189 ) with 65 points , and would like to know what are my chances to get an invitation on 6th july 2016. Also i would like to know if i get invited and once i get the pr , for how long is the pr valid and is it mandatory to validate the pr by landing in australia , coz i will be applying with my family so can i visit myself or do i need to take them All and do entry. Which is a good city in australia , for a better job prospect and social security


With 65 points, you should definitely get an invite in next round.


----------



## adeshket (Mar 10, 2016)

Primary applicant wife:

189 | 261313 | 65 points | EOI May 31, 2016

Fingers crossed for July round.


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*189 Invitation in July*

Hi

What will be the score for 261313 for 6th July round for I have applied with 60 points.
If new quota is increased to 5662.
Will it start with 60 or 65 Points. Last year it started with 65 but in Aug it was reduced to 60 for few months.

Regards
Ridhi
ICT Software Engineer
261313 
Total Points 60


----------



## Saifratna (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi just a quick question, after getting invitation through skill select for 189 category and once i pay the immi fee what is the procedure ? how long does it take to get the visa after the fee is paid?


----------



## Saifratna (Jul 3, 2016)

Can you also please share some good websites to hunt for a job in australia ?


----------



## rv11 (May 30, 2016)

hi all,
can any one tell the link for applying PR to SA. Because i could not open the link


----------



## thisisme1 (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Based on the trend? When do you think I can be invited? Thanks!

Submitted EOI: 21/06/2016
Occupation: 261312 Developer Programmer
Visa: 189
Points: 65


----------



## outworldly cartoon (Feb 21, 2016)

outworldly cartoon said:


> Do you receive an email if you are invited?


?????????


----------



## enygma (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi,

Subscribing to the thread


----------



## javelin throw (Jun 29, 2016)

enygma said:


> Hi,
> 
> Subscribing to the thread


Did you get the invite.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

thisisme1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Next few rounds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSSinOZ (Apr 1, 2016)

rv11 said:


> hi all,
> can any one tell the link for applying PR to SA. Because i could not open the link


Check this link for PR process.
https://gssinoz.wordpress.com


----------



## GSSinOZ (Apr 1, 2016)

Saifratna said:


> Can you also please share some good websites to hunt for a job in australia ?


Check Seek.com for all the openings.


----------



## GSSinOZ (Apr 1, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi
> 
> What will be the score for 261313 for 6th July round for I have applied with 60 points.
> If new quota is increased to 5662.
> ...


Hi Ridhi - try to increase the points to 70 if possible. Based on your PTE score.. ( Did you take PTE?).. Else it will be always dependent on DIBP cut off points.


----------



## GSSinOZ (Apr 1, 2016)

Saifratna said:


> Hello everyone , i am new to this community and seeking support I have heard a lot about this website and have been following it for a long time , but i feel this was the right time for me to register and seek advise from all you guys. I have applied as computer and netwrok engineer ( skilled indepedant 189 ) with 65 points , and would like to know what are my chances to get an invitation on 6th july 2016. Also i would like to know if i get invited and once i get the pr , for how long is the pr valid and is it mandatory to validate the pr by landing in australia , coz i will be applying with my family so can i visit myself or do i need to take them All and do entry. Which is a good city in australia , for a better job prospect and social security


Hi.. Few info...
PR is valid for 5 years from the date of grant. You can apply for RRV after that or go for citizenship. 
Validation - yes. You need to enter Australia for sure before IED ( initial entry date) mentioned in GRANT letter. Even for one minute, you need to land and can come back. 
All the applicants who get the PR, have to enter. 
City - guess you need to so some analysis of what you want to do.


----------



## enygma (Feb 1, 2015)

javelin throw said:


> Did you get the invite.


Nope, not yet. Lodged EoI just a couple of days back, hoping to get the invite soon.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jatin1011 (Jul 4, 2016)

*Jatin*

Hi Guys,

Can we expect Invites tomorrow or day after?
I am based out of India.

Thanks


----------



## cvv209 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi 

Any wild guess, till which month they will clear backlogs for 60 points for 189 visa (261313)???


----------



## GSSinOZ (Apr 1, 2016)

jatin1011 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can we expect Invites tomorrow or day after?
> I am based out of India.
> ...





jatin1011 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can we expect Invites tomorrow or day after?
> I am based out of India.
> ...


Jatin - invitations are already out. Normally it's around 12 in the night Australia time.


----------



## jatin1011 (Jul 4, 2016)

*Jatin*



GSSinOZ said:


> Jatin - invitations are already out. Normally it's around 12 in the night Australia time.


But the Invites are supposed to go out on 6th July right?
Its 4th July in India and 5th july in Australia.

Thanks


----------



## GSSinOZ (Apr 1, 2016)

jatin1011 said:


> GSSinOZ said:
> 
> 
> > Jatin - invitations are already out. Normally it's around 12 in the night Australia time.
> ...


Jatin - you are right.. It's 6th July 12 midnight. So around 5th July - 19.30hrs (7.30pm ist) you can expect the invitations to be out...


----------



## razjoee (Jun 6, 2016)

Please kindly assist me, seniors on the forum.

I want to understand the selection process on SkillSelect involving same number of points, in relation to date of effect VISA and IELTS scores. Please consider the following applicants A and B.

*Applicant A*
Occupation Code:221111
IELTS Score: 10 points - Competent
Total Points: 70
Visa date of Effect: 14 January 2016

*Applicant B*
Occupation Code:221111
IELTS Score: 20 points - Superior
Total Points: 70
Visa date of Effect: 03 June 2016

My question boils to who will be selected first in a 189 invitation round. The visa dates of effect I understand are crucial in an invitation round but I have also heard that if applicants have the same score, the english scores are considered. How does this work in the above scenario.

Thanks


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

razjoee said:


> Please kindly assist me, seniors on the forum.
> 
> I want to understand the selection process on SkillSelect involving same number of points, in relation to date of effect VISA and IELTS scores. Please consider the following applicants A and B.
> 
> ...


I think Applicant A will get in this case and English wont help. But thats just my view based on what I came through.


----------



## GSSinOZ (Apr 1, 2016)

razjoee said:


> Please kindly assist me, seniors on the forum.
> 
> I want to understand the selection process on SkillSelect involving same number of points, in relation to date of effect VISA and IELTS scores. Please consider the following applicants A and B.
> 
> ...


As per my understanding and reading through many threads in this forum, English score specifically does not signify... It'd the overall points and then the visa effective date.


----------



## MissionAria (Jul 4, 2016)

Subscribed


----------



## MissionAria (Jul 4, 2016)

Subscribed


----------



## ns0314 (May 6, 2016)

Subscribing.

Submitted EOI(189) with 65 points and VIC(70 points) on 30th June for 261313 category.


----------



## outworldly cartoon (Feb 21, 2016)

Guys how many hours for the next round of invites to take place?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

221214 - Internal Auditor, 60 points, EOI: June 12, 2016.

Guys, I have heard that cases for Internal Auditor guys are tough and more complicated. Is that true? Likewise, I have heard that DIBP calls the applicants and take technical interviews regarding their JDs and then if they find any thing lacking, they just reject the application. Is this true? Do DIBP take Internal Auditors more serious?
I have heard that the cases are mostly complicated for those who are working in a CA Firms. My case is a bit different since I am working in a construction company and the scope of audit is big here. My employer has over 400 employees plus project based hirings and activities includes building huge projects like airports, highways etc.

What do you think guys.. plz help. Thanks

Sent from my Lenovo S850 using Tapatalk


----------



## thehuskyone (May 5, 2016)

outworldly cartoon said:


> Guys how many hours for the next round of invites to take place?


21 Hours....


----------



## bagri1989 (Jun 22, 2016)

MARA agent vs normal consultancy vs apply on your own

Hi all,
My profile is Software Engineer and interested in applying for Australia PR but I am little confused so need your valuable/expert suggestions to make decision.

What will be the difference if I apply for Australia PR via consultancy registered with Indian govt (not Mara agent -y axis, visa avenue) V/S consultancy having Mara agent (my immigration help or any other mara agent ).
Difference in terms of service, time span, money ( Mara is costly ), any other advantage 

Please suggest any consultancy in delhi and also price of their service


----------



## GSSinOZ (Apr 1, 2016)

bagri1989 said:


> MARA agent vs normal consultancy vs apply on your own
> 
> Hi all,
> My profile is Software Engineer and interested in applying for Australia PR but I am little confused so need your valuable/expert suggestions to make decision.
> ...


You can ping me for more information. It's as simple as how kick risk you want to take?. Getting the PR is like huge investment and do you want to get intimidated by the process (though its simple with guidelines). If you have friends, family, guide on how to fill up all forms, get all documents ready with the required stamps etc then you can do on your own. Many folks in this forum are doing on their own. 
If you opt for agent, my strong recommendation is to go for MARA agent mentioned in DIBP website. It may be costly but you are protected by their guidelines.


----------



## alexisLG (Apr 9, 2016)

Good luck to everybody ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

Subscribed and one question..

Can I got for medical before the invitation . If yes then for how long medical test will be valid ?

TIA


----------



## Vijay Chunduri (Jun 24, 2016)

2611XX
EOI submitted 28th June 2016
Total points 60

Any idea when will i get invitation?


----------



## mebond007 (Jul 5, 2016)

thehuskyone said:


> 21 Hours....


hi

Would like to share some things how to get a good score in PTE-A.
Any good resources (books, websites?), you would like to share?

I got the following in IELTS recently.
L-9
R:8.5
S:9
W:7

I am trying to get 20 points so I need atleast 8 in all modules IELTS or 79+ in PTE.

I was thinking of brushing up my writing skills but finding it difficult in the essays.
Do you think I should go for PTE-A rather than IELTS.

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mebond007 said:


> hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I had roughly the same scores, went for pte and got:

88, 90, 90, 83. 

So yes - i would strongly advise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*189 Invitation in July*



alexisLG said:


> Good luck to everybody !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi All

What is the point score for 261313 ICT Software Engineer. Will it be 65 ot 60.
There was a view that score will be reduced to 60 as quota is increased to 5662 from last year. 
Will it be reduced in this round or forth coming rounds.

Regards
Ridhi
261313 ICT Software Engineer
Total Points 60


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It might be 66 for few rounds but will cone down to 60 eventually.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nmongiya (Jun 22, 2016)

Anybody waiting for August rounds


----------



## lemzzz (Jul 5, 2016)

Friends, i am residing in australia and submitted eoi for engineering technologist. 60 points with 7.5 ielts. Eoi submission on 6th june. Any idea probable invitation date for technologist? Thanks


----------



## Jaysingapore (Jun 16, 2016)

Hello All... Just a quick clarification. I've seen people saying they have submitted 190 Visa applications to multiple states. Just wondering how is that possible? You can either choose only one state or "Any states". How can we choose specifically two states in one EOI? Are they applying with two different EOI's? Pardon me if it's a wrong thread ask as I'm following only this thread so far. 

Wishing good luck to everyone for tonight's lucky draw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salmoh (Apr 26, 2016)

Jaysingapore said:


> Hello All... Just a quick clarification. I've seen people saying they have submitted 190 Visa applications to multiple states. Just wondering how is that possible? You can either choose only one state or "Any states". How can we choose specifically two states in one EOI? Are they applying with two different EOI's? Pardon me if it's a wrong thread ask as I'm following only this thread so far.
> 
> Wishing good luck to everyone for tonight's lucky draw.
> 
> ...


Yes , you can apply with 2 diff EIO's. I have done the same


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

8hrs to go.....


----------



## Jaysingapore (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks a lot for your quick reply Salmoh ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AminRayani (Dec 28, 2010)

Fingers crossed


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

lemzzz said:


> Friends, i am residing in australia and submitted eoi for engineering technologist. 60 points with 7.5 ielts. Eoi submission on 6th june. Any idea probable invitation date for technologist? Thanks




You should get invite, say within next few rounds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lemzzz (Jul 5, 2016)

Thanks Andrey, does it mean it will go beyond august rounds? Not sure about current trend.


----------



## outworldly cartoon (Feb 21, 2016)

suppala.sudhir said:


> 8hrs to go.....


I know its kinda automatic but for how long does the invite round goes on? 
Like 1-2 hrs, any idea?


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Half an hour I guess...7.30pm IST to 8pm


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

Around 6 hours left... Good luck to everyone awaiting!!!


----------



## AminRayani (Dec 28, 2010)

thehuskyone said:


> 21 Hours....


As your signature suggests, Just thinking out loud if we can do medical before getting the invitation.


----------



## AminRayani (Dec 28, 2010)

Islander820 said:


> Around 6 hours left... Good luck to everyone awaiting!!!


How soon you get the invitation status in the EOI once you are selected for invitation ? is it immediate ?


----------



## Aramani (Jun 22, 2016)

I heard from my consultant that few of them already got the invite and few are getting it in afternoon

For 2613, only one got who applied in the month of april with 65 points.

Am not sure on how they are sending the invite, while they have mentioned it as 6th july 2016 and it is just 5th, any views on this?


----------



## thehuskyone (May 5, 2016)

AminRayani said:


> As your signature suggests, Just thinking out loud if we can do medical before getting the invitation.


Yes, we can.

Please read through the link below

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations

Sent from Oneplus One


----------



## thehuskyone (May 5, 2016)

AminRayani said:


> How soon you get the invitation status in the EOI once you are selected for invitation ? is it immediate ?


I don't have any first hand experience, but I feel its an automated process which triggers at 12 am Sydney time on the day of the invitation round. It shouldn't take more than an hour, but if you are still checking as and didn't receive an email, people have recommended to login to skillselect to check as well.

Sent from Oneplus One


----------



## adinil (Mar 18, 2016)

Any idea for code 261313,what will the points cutoff for this round?


----------



## thehuskyone (May 5, 2016)

adinil said:


> Any idea for code 261313,what will the points cutoff for this round?


Cut off is not published before or on the day of invitation, you will know it probably after a week or more.

Sent from Oneplus One


----------



## AminRayani (Dec 28, 2010)

thehuskyone said:


> I don't have any first hand experience, but I feel its an automated process which triggers at 12 am Sydney time on the day of the invitation round. It shouldn't take more than an hour, but if you are still checking as and didn't receive an email, people have recommended to login to skillselect to check as well.
> 
> Sent from Oneplus One


Thanks. Hopefully you will get your experience this time. I am pretty sure. fingers crossed as I submitted EOI with 70 points for 261112 on Jun 16


----------



## jebs (May 9, 2016)

Aramani said:


> I heard from my consultant that few of them already got the invite and few are getting it in afternoon
> 
> For 2613, only one got who applied in the month of april with 65 points.
> 
> Am not sure on how they are sending the invite, while they have mentioned it as 6th july 2016 and it is just 5th, any views on this?


I don't think they would have got the invite by now as 6th July 12:00 AM in Sydney is another 5-6 hours from now. I have read from many many threads in this forum that they will start sending the invite only by 12:00 AM.


----------



## adinil (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi
Do u mean to say code 261313 some people with 65 points have got ITA today but it is to be declared on 6th july rite?


Aramani said:


> I heard from my consultant that few of them already got the invite and few are getting it in afternoon
> 
> For 2613, only one got who applied in the month of april with 65 points.
> 
> Am not sure on how they are sending the invite, while they have mentioned it as 6th july 2016 and it is just 5th, any views on this?


----------



## bigdownunder (Jul 5, 2016)

*189 and 489 Mechanical*

Please tell me chance of Mechanical Engineer EOI chance with 60 points applied today? before 12 AM oz time. 

And, If we apply 2 EOI separately is it ethical or not. bcoz If I apply 489 with 70 points and 189 with 60 points ( on same EOI) , and if i get invitation for 489 then thus that means it will lock my EOI to receive 189?


----------



## Saifratna (Jul 3, 2016)

EOI applied 22 june 2016 with65 points as computer and network engineer , what are my chances of gettig EOI in todays round ?


----------



## chirag85 (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi..Can i any one tell when i can expect invitation for 263312 TELECOMMUNICATIONS NETWORK ENGINEER with 65 points ??
__________________________________________
263312 TELECOMMUNICATIONS NETWORK ENGINEER.
05-03-16 IELTS (L:7 R:7 W:6.5 S:6.5)
31-05-16 PTE-A (L:74 R:74 W:79 S:74)
02-06-16 EA Application
23-06-16 EA Outcome
28-06-16 EOI Submit (189) 65 Points 
XX-XX-XX Invitation received


----------



## jatin1011 (Jul 4, 2016)

*Jatin*

3 hrs and counting.


----------



## _ELMO_ (Nov 20, 2015)

Good luck for all of you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## login2jack (Apr 11, 2016)

The invitation round starts at 12 AM of 6 July 2016 and ends at what time ?


----------



## avamsi311 (May 25, 2016)

Hi guys, 
Are you all sure that, invitations will be issued from 12am Sydney time on 6th July?

Because I remember reading a post in previous threads that invitations will be rolled out in the first working hour that is 8 a.m. Sydney time.

:-( 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## agokarn (Apr 29, 2013)

thehuskyone said:


> Yes, we can.
> 
> Please read through the link below
> 
> ...


just one thing to note. they say that if you have already submitted your visa application (i.e. post EOI) then don't use it and go thru the regular process of getting it requested by the CO. If you still have some time to file then go for it.. its easy and quick


----------



## favour28 (Jan 23, 2014)

1.5hours left.

aurora where art thou?


----------



## avamsi311 (May 25, 2016)

favour28 said:


> 1.5hours left.
> 
> aurora where art thou?


2.5hrs


Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## adinil (Mar 18, 2016)

any idea cutoff points for 261313 code inthis round?


avamsi311 said:


> 2.5hrs
> 
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSSinOZ (Apr 1, 2016)

Saifratna said:


> EOI applied 22 june 2016 with65 points as computer and network engineer , what are my chances of gettig EOI in todays round ?


Wish you all the very best..


----------



## avamsi311 (May 25, 2016)

adinil said:


> any idea cutoff points for 261313 code inthis round?


Hi,
I'm not sure abt 261313.
Please check immi tracker website for 189 invitation launch.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## razjoee (Jun 6, 2016)

115 mins remaining......


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

favour28 said:


> 1.5hours left.
> 
> 
> 
> aurora where art thou?




Fingers crossed for you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neophyte16 (Jul 2, 2016)

All the best to everyone, many have been waiting patiently from long and hopefully all such requests would be answered in a couple of hours.


----------



## Vijayabaskar (Jul 23, 2015)

30mins to go  

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Good luck to everyone who are waiting!


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Best wishes to everyone waiting for their ITA


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

Anyone got invite?


----------



## ASAMITSS (Jun 13, 2016)

Time starts now


----------



## Saifratna (Jul 3, 2016)

*189 Invitation JULY 6th 2016*

Hi , did any body get invites today (189 )


----------



## outworldly cartoon (Feb 21, 2016)

How to check? do we get an email also or its visible only in EOI account?


----------



## favour28 (Jan 23, 2014)

Let The Invites Begin:fingerscrossed:


----------



## 1106762 (Jan 19, 2016)

Fingers Crossed. &#55357;&#56837;


----------



## Aramani (Jun 22, 2016)

anybody got it?


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Anyone got the invites? it is already 12:05 +


----------



## sadream (Jun 27, 2016)

Some say 6 hours some 8 and few say 21.. How many hours to go actually?? 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm in Sydney. It's midnight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sadream (Jun 27, 2016)

So it's midnight Sydney time which is like in half hour? 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

outworldly cartoon said:


> How to check? do we get an email also or its visible only in EOI account?


You get an email and the status on eoi changes to Invited


----------



## alexisLG (Apr 9, 2016)

An unexpected error has occurred at 6/07/2016 12:05:58 AM. Most outages are resolved within a short period of time, please try SkillSelect again at a later time.

For more information on SkillSelect Technical support issues, please go to: Technical Support Site.

Return to homepage


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agokarn (Apr 29, 2013)

Saifratna said:


> Hi , did any body get invites today (189 )


yesssss.. i just got it... 261111 70 points


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

favour28 said:


> Let The Invites Begin:fingerscrossed:




If you don't get it tonight or next round there must be a crazy queue


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

Subscribing


----------



## Aramani (Jun 22, 2016)

agokarn said:


> yesssss.. i just got it... 261111 70 points


congrats buddy


----------



## sadream (Jun 27, 2016)

Congratulations agokarn even I got it just now.. 261111 with 70 points 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aramani (Jun 22, 2016)

sadream said:


> Congratulations agokarn even I got it just now.. 261111 with 70 points
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


congrats buddy


----------



## sadream (Jun 27, 2016)

Aramani said:


> congrats buddy


Thanks Aramani

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexisLG (Apr 9, 2016)

Yeah! I got it ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agokarn (Apr 29, 2013)

sadream said:


> Congratulations agokarn even I got it just now.. 261111 with 70 points
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


congratulations to all who got it.. keep checking the skillselect... its updated with an apply now link.... no emai received yet.


----------



## stonewash (May 24, 2016)

Got it! Logged into Skillselect to check (no email yet).

2723 (65 points).

Good luck to all!


----------



## avamsi311 (May 25, 2016)

Invited

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

With the grace of god, I just got the ITA... 263111 60 points


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Anyone 261313 60points got invite?


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

2613xx anyone?


----------



## ASAMITSS (Jun 13, 2016)

Congratz to all buddies who got the invite 60 pointers are also getting invites


----------



## albizcorner (Jun 19, 2016)

Invited.263111(65 points )-EOI date 24 th June


----------



## ns0314 (May 6, 2016)

Congratulations all of guys!!

Any one received 261313 invite with 65 points?


----------



## jebs (May 9, 2016)

Anyone received 261312 invite with 65 points?


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

Can u pls tell the date of EOI submission who have 60 or 65 marks


----------



## Vijayabaskar (Jul 23, 2015)

Invited 261313 75 points  no email yet though

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## neophyte16 (Jul 2, 2016)

Congrate mate, wheel starts rolling for the next leg of the journey now.


----------



## sk8rboi_786 (Jun 2, 2016)

Got invite..thnk god..god bless australia!!!
233512 65points


----------



## ASAMITSS (Jun 13, 2016)

Check https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189 for information and to see in how many days they received invites filter the list by invited dates


----------



## _ELMO_ (Nov 20, 2015)

jon727 said:


> Got invite..thnk god..god bless australia!!!
> 233512 65points




Hey Jon727 congrates buddy!
When you lodged your eoi again?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AminRayani (Dec 28, 2010)

Got Invite!!! time to change my signature


----------



## favour28 (Jan 23, 2014)

has any accountant or auditor gotten an invite


----------



## sandeepss6s (Feb 22, 2016)

Congrats to all who have got invite yet and all the best to all who are waiting

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

ASAMITSS said:


> Check https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189 for information and to see in how many days they received invites filter the list by invited dates


Provided everyone updates their information on to the tracker for others to be able to see the number of Invites


----------



## sk8rboi_786 (Jun 2, 2016)

_elmo_ said:


> hey jon727 congrates buddy!
> When you lodged your eoi again?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


7-6-2016


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

Heartily congrats who got the invite .. But pls tell us your date of EOI submission


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank god I received it a few mintues ago. I applied on the 6th of June. 60 points, ANZ 263111.


----------



## outworldly cartoon (Feb 21, 2016)

no invites for 261313 for 65 points? 
I guess the half hour is over saaaaaaaaaaaaaad faaaaaaaaaaaaaace 
come on man :boxing:


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Provided everyone updates their information on to the tracker for others to be able to see the number of Invites


Updated


----------



## gzstudio (Apr 4, 2016)

How come no invite for 2613 - 65 pointers ?
Does the ceiling already been reset ?

 sad


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

gzstudio said:


> How come no invite for 2613 - 65 pointers ?
> Does the ceiling already been reset ?
> 
> sad


I guess so, Need to wait till next run on 20th jun


----------



## favour28 (Jan 23, 2014)

no accountants or auditors so far?


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

Anyone from 261313 65 points got invited?
And date of eoi and breakdown points


----------



## Vijayabaskar (Jul 23, 2015)

gzstudio said:


> How come no invite for 2613 - 65 pointers ?
> Does the ceiling already been reset ?
> 
> sad


There must at least be a few 65 definitely. May be not reported here and yeah ceilings are reset. 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Congratulations to everyone who received their ITA.


----------



## jebs (May 9, 2016)

Looks like no invitation for 2613 with 65 points:


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

This is weird. I'm really surprised that not a single 65 pointer from 2613 group received invitation. Now have to wait till DIBP publish their official results to see what really happened.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats to all invited!!!


----------



## jebs (May 9, 2016)

Vijayabaskar said:


> There must at least be a few 65 definitely. May be not reported here and yeah ceilings are reset.
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


In which website the ceilings are reset? Can you probably provide the link?


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks to PTE. lots of 70 pointers and above got their invites.


----------



## Sithi (Apr 2, 2015)

*Got the invitation*

With the Grace of Allah, Got the invitation.

261312 

Points : 70

EOI : 30 June


----------



## anarzan (Jun 30, 2016)

gzstudio said:


> How come no invite for 2613 - 65 pointers ?
> Does the ceiling already been reset ?
> 
> sad


whats you EOI?


----------



## outworldly cartoon (Feb 21, 2016)

jebs said:


> Looks like no invitation for 2613 with 65 points:


Yea I cannot believe it, the backlog for 65 points was clear till 14th May on Immitracker, so I thought we would get an invite since I thought how many 70, 75 pointers would have applied! But it proved me wrong I guess, there are quite a few out there if we have not received the invite.


----------



## _ELMO_ (Nov 20, 2015)

Sithi said:


> With the Grace of Allah, Got the invitation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrates mate!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imtiyaz (Mar 27, 2012)

Can't help buddy, we have to keep our fingers crossed.

~ Imtiyaz


----------



## gzstudio (Apr 4, 2016)

anarzan said:


> whats you EOI?


my EOI submitted on 23/04/2016 with 65 pts


----------



## Sithi (Apr 2, 2015)

_ELMO_ said:


> Congrates mate!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

outworldly cartoon said:


> Yea I cannot believe it, the backlog for 65 points was clear till 14th May on Immitracker, so I thought we would get an invite since I thought how many 70, 75 pointers would have applied! But it proved me wrong I guess, there are quite a few out there if we have not received the invite.


DIBP should have low priotised 2613 in this round. 65 All would be cleared with next round (End July), as they did last year.


----------



## imtiyaz (Mar 27, 2012)

outworldly cartoon said:


> no invites for 261313 for 65 points?
> I guess the half hour is over saaaaaaaaaaaaaad faaaaaaaaaaaaaace
> come on man :boxing:


What can we do, have to wait for next round...


----------



## jebs (May 9, 2016)

outworldly cartoon said:


> Yea I cannot believe it, the backlog for 65 points was clear till 14th May on Immitracker, so I thought we would get an invite since I thought how many 70, 75 pointers would have applied! But it proved me wrong I guess, there are quite a few out there if we have not received the invite.


Really!!! Was too excited and hopeful today morning about the invite. Now lets wait and see what happens on 20 July 2016.


----------



## thehuskyone (May 5, 2016)

Invitation email received @7.54pm ist today

261313, 70 points, 20-Jun-2016

Sent from Oneplus One


----------



## imtiyaz (Mar 27, 2012)

daussie said:


> DIBP should have low priotised 2613 in this round. 65 All would be cleared with next round (End July), as they did last year.


I wish !!!
This time they haven't cared about 2613


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

gzstudio said:


> my EOI submitted on 23/04/2016 with 65 pts


if 23 april is not cleared. I guess I need to wait till aug end. Something is not as expected.


----------



## gzstudio (Apr 4, 2016)

outworldly cartoon said:


> Yea I cannot believe it, the backlog for 65 points was clear till 14th May on Immitracker, so I thought we would get an invite since I thought how many 70, 75 pointers would have applied! But it proved me wrong I guess, there are quite a few out there if we have not received the invite.


Last year stat also shown that most 65 pointers (if not all) were clear out once the ceiling has reset so I thought we would get it. Anyway best of luck in the coming round


----------



## anarzan (Jun 30, 2016)

gzstudio said:


> my EOI submitted on 23/04/2016 with 65 pts


Quite surprising  Mine is 10th May 2016, 65 points 261313


----------



## anarzan (Jun 30, 2016)

anarzan said:


> Quite surprising  Mine is 10th May 2016, 65 points 261313


Looks it has moved few days only.


----------



## gzstudio (Apr 4, 2016)

gzstudio said:


> my EOI submitted on 23/04/2016 with 65 pts


Apology, its actually 27/04/16. I forgot I had updated to more point.


----------



## anarzan (Jun 30, 2016)

gzstudio said:


> Apology, its actually 27/04/16. I forgot I had updated to more point.


Still, it hasn't moved much.Last was 18th April for 65 points


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

2600 invite people and no **** for 2613** with 65?


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

gzstudio said:


> Apology, its actually 27/04/16. I forgot I had updated to more point.


Even then you are in april 2016 BTW what is your anzsco code and points. It is quite surprising.


----------



## favour28 (Jan 23, 2014)

farjaf said:


> 2600 invite people and no **** for 2613** with 65?


where are my accountants?


----------



## SubAustralia (Mar 14, 2016)

sadream said:


> Congratulations agokarn even I got it just now.. 261111 with 70 points
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


If you don't mind, what was your eoi date?


----------



## gzstudio (Apr 4, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> Even then you are in april 2016 BTW what is your anzsco code and points. It is quite surprising.


261312 - with 65 points.

According to immitracker, there are still a few people before me with 65pt who haven't received invite as well.


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

gzstudio said:


> 261312 - with 65 points.
> 
> According to immitracker, there are still a few people before me with 65pt who haven't received invite as well.


not even 12 days cleared?
last one in 261313 was on 15 apr invited.

Quite strange indeed.


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

sadream said:


> Congratulations agokarn even I got it just now.. 261111 with 70 points
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk



Congrats sadream. Can you share your EOI date?


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

Any BA/SA 65 pointers got the invite?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

All depends on how DIBP priorotise the occupations for each invitation round. Last year there were rounds where bulk of invites went for ICT alone. 

My guess is that they have only invited a plenty of 2613 with this round.


----------



## Thomaeng (Aug 23, 2015)

Mates, I have received my invitation today at 00:17 EST


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Update: One guy from china, 2613 65 pointer has got invited today based on immitracker.
EOI Date: 19/04/2016


----------



## Jenue (Jul 5, 2016)

Any Accountant (general) got an invitation here?

Submitted EOI in june14


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pon.saravanan said:


> not even 12 days cleared?
> last one in 261313 was on 15 apr invited.
> 
> Quite strange indeed.


It will take sometime to update.


----------



## favour28 (Jan 23, 2014)

Jenue said:


> Any Accountant (general) got an invitation here?
> 
> Submitted EOI in june14


none that i have seen.
you know of any?


----------



## ASAMITSS (Jun 13, 2016)

There are couple more with 65 pointers for 26131 who got invite source imm tracker


----------



## sadream (Jun 27, 2016)

tikki2282 said:


> Congrats sadream. Can you share your EOI date?


Hi Buddy my EOI was updated to 70,on 21-06-2016

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> It will take sometime to update.


You mean we still have some time to get the invites?


----------



## mebond007 (Jul 5, 2016)

Cant seem
to find the link for the last nights invites where it sumarizes the invites


----------



## login2jack (Apr 11, 2016)

Does anyone get EOI for 2613 submitted with 65 points on 10 may16


----------



## MissNNN (Jun 17, 2016)

60 points
EOI submitted on 29/06/2016 
Invite recieved 05/07/2016


----------



## mebond007 (Jul 5, 2016)

Any idea when will they start inviting 2613 with 60 points?


----------



## outworldly cartoon (Feb 21, 2016)

daussie said:


> Update: One guy from china, 2613 65 pointer has got invited today based on immitracker.
> EOI Date: 19/04/2016


From what I can see its 10/5, one guy from china with 65 points for 261313. 



gzstudio said:


> 261312 - with 65 points.
> 
> According to immitracker, there are still a few people before me with 65pt who haven't received invite as well.


At least the queue for 261312 is smaller than 261313.

I think DIBP ditched us(261313) this time


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

mebond007 said:


> Any idea when will they start inviting 2613 with 60 points?



Most probably, they will start to slide from August onwards; after clearing 65 Pointers with next round.


----------



## mebond007 (Jul 5, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## mebond007 (Jul 5, 2016)

Might submit my eoi in next couple of weeks.


----------



## Nandeesha B Yagatappa (May 13, 2016)

Hi All, 

I got invite today


Engineering Technologist 233914
EOI: 189(60)
EOI submitted date: 06/06/2016
Invitation: 07/06/2016
Vis Grant : ?????


----------



## Vijayabaskar (Jul 23, 2015)

jebs said:


> In which website the ceilings are reset? Can you probably provide the link?



https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect

There will be a link below the ceilings of 2015-16.


----------



## Jenue (Jul 5, 2016)

favour28 said:


> none that i have seen.
> you know of any?



myself. 
EOI is 65points for 189.
hopefully we will get one on the next round.


----------



## alexisLG (Apr 9, 2016)

Just wonder who updated myimmitracker for us?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

To the more experienced forum members,i have observed that no auditors or accountants have been invited so far in this todays" round.
The time is 1:40am sydney time.Any chance that invites can still be sent to these professions today?


----------



## Jaysingapore (Jun 16, 2016)

Got my invitation today. 
233513
65 Points 
EOI - 19 Jun 2016
Need to get PCC, Medicals, Wife's PTE etc... 
Thanks all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenue (Jul 5, 2016)

Neyogasgas said:


> To the more experienced forum members,i have observed that no auditors or accountants have been invited so far in this todays" round.
> The time is 1:40pm sydney time.Any chance that invites can still be sent to these professions today?


lets :fingerscrossed:


----------



## _ELMO_ (Nov 20, 2015)

Jaysingapore said:


> Got my invitation today.
> 233513
> 65 Points
> EOI - 19 Jun 2016
> ...




Congrates jay.. Same boat here.. Waiting for my agent to confirm the invitation!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bridge93 (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi Jenue

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but with 65points and eoi submitted in june you are not going to recieve an invitation through 189 as an accountant


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

Dear experts, what is the chance of 261112 with 60 points in comming rounds??


----------



## Jaysingapore (Jun 16, 2016)

Congrats Elmo. Mine was without agent. So everything has to be done by myself. See how it goes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## favour28 (Jan 23, 2014)

bridge93 said:


> Hi Jenue
> 
> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but with 65points and eoi submitted in june you are not going to recieve an invitation through 189 as an accountant


I have 70 points external auditor(from february) and 70 points accountant(from june) and still no invite.
I havnt heard of any invites to these professions as well.


----------



## favour28 (Jan 23, 2014)

Is todays" round over?


----------



## login2jack (Apr 11, 2016)

Someone plz help me how to check I got invitation ot not.. I checked my email and didn't receive. Which id I need to provide and check... Help me here


----------



## anarzan (Jun 30, 2016)

login2jack said:


> Someone plz help me how to check I got invitation ot not.. I checked my email and didn't receive. Which id I need to provide and check... Help me here


Check in skillselect with your log in details that you provided while submitting EOI.


----------



## anarzan (Jun 30, 2016)

Did anyone get invitation with 65 points 261313 occupation.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## login2jack (Apr 11, 2016)

Thank for ur reply. But I forgot the username and password. Is there any chance that mail can come later?


----------



## Aramani (Jun 22, 2016)

Last year's occupation ceilings the pro rata basis is mentioned for 2613** but this nothing is mentioned, does that mean that all the applications are filled already? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## outworldly cartoon (Feb 21, 2016)

anarzan said:


> Did anyone get invitation with 65 points 261313 occupation.:fingerscrossed:


No one did in our forum did, only very few are shown in Immitracker. 

Looks like the invites for 261313 for this round were very low in nos or there were a high no of 70+ pointers


----------



## Aramani (Jun 22, 2016)

as per the trend in immi tracker, only 6 of them in 2613 have got the invite, even if there are 10 times more population who have not registered their details in immi tracker have got the invite, it sums up only till 50-60 and i dont think for a occupation ceiling of 5600 they would stop with just 50-60 invites. There should be some problem, or rest all are going to be grouped together in the next round. But one thing is sure that the ceiling cut off was not 70, as two of the 65 pointers had got the invite earlier today. 
totally


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

This is what my thoughts too. Either there is new filter used to not favor 2613 which is unlikely or some system issues.

I remember there was a system maintenance on July 1st on skillselect. Could be a bug also. Let's wait for a while until there is announcement from authorities.


----------



## Aramani (Jun 22, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> This is what my thoughts too. Either there is new filter used to not favor 2613 which is unlikely or some system issues.
> 
> I remember there was a system maintenance on July 1st on skillselect. Could be a bug also. Let's wait for a while until there is announcement from authorities.


what is your EOI lodging date? mine is 02-jun-2016


----------



## OZxperts (Jan 25, 2016)

*The Cut off for Software Engineer was 70 Points on 6th July 2016 Invite*

The Cut off for Software Engineer was 70 Points on 6th July 2016 Invite.
65 & 60 Pointer needs to wait for next draw which will held on 20th July 2016


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

OZxperts said:


> The Cut off for Software Engineer was 70 Points on 6th July 2016 Invite.
> 65 & 60 Pointer needs to wait for next draw which will held on 20th July 2016


Hi, mind to share where you got this info? Thanks!


----------



## Aramani (Jun 22, 2016)

OZxperts said:


> The Cut off for Software Engineer was 70 Points on 6th July 2016 Invite.
> 65 & 60 Pointer needs to wait for next draw which will held on 20th July 2016


i dont think the cut off was just 70, for those who had 65 points they must have had an extra filter on the visa effect date for something like 20-apr-2015
again its my assumption


----------



## Aramani (Jun 22, 2016)

OZxperts said:


> The Cut off for Software Engineer was 70 Points on 6th July 2016 Invite.
> 65 & 60 Pointer needs to wait for next draw which will held on 20th July 2016


by the way what is your points and eoi lodgement date


----------



## Aramani (Jun 22, 2016)

Aramani said:


> by the way what is your points and eoi lodgement date


lets keep this thread active until 20 july 2016 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## OZxperts (Jan 25, 2016)

We just filed an EOI today at 6:00 PM IST and received Invite at 7:53 pm IST at 70 Points for Software Engineer , we also filed for 65 points and 60 Points in last month , but they have not received any update.
So I think the cut off must be 70 , rest we will get the correct info when Department will publish the report.


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I just applied for EOI today against Engineering Technologist 233914 with 60 points for subclass 189 and after just 5~6 hours got an invitation. I wasn't expecting it as I was not ready with all the documents and stuff but I think I will have to rush now. 

Good luck to all of you 

Regards


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi,
261312 with 60 points , EOI :- 20th June,2016. VISA class :- 189
Any clue by when can I receive an invite as per the current invitation round?


----------



## outworldly cartoon (Feb 21, 2016)

Aramani said:


> as per the trend in immi tracker, only 6 of them in 2613 have got the invite, even if there are 10 times more population who have not registered their details in immi tracker have got the invite, it sums up only till 50-60 and i dont think for a occupation ceiling of 5600 they would stop with just 50-60 invites. There should be some problem, or rest all are going to be grouped together in the next round. But one thing is sure that the ceiling cut off was not 70, as two of the 65 pointers had got the invite earlier today.
> totally


I don't think and know for a fact there is no 1:10 scale, its much bigger. 
But I don't wanna depress you or anyone so lets leave it at that. 

Let us hope we clear in the next round.


----------



## OZxperts (Jan 25, 2016)

Ya , you may be correct. Please share the tracker link..


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

Alhmdolillah 

Invited.

Good luck everyone!!! :fingerscrossed:

Occupation: 263111 (189)
Age: 30
Education: 15
English: 10
Experience: 5
Total = 60

EOI: 18 June, 2016.


----------



## outworldly cartoon (Feb 21, 2016)

OZxperts said:


> The Cut off for Software Engineer was 70 Points on 6th July 2016 Invite.
> 65 & 60 Pointer needs to wait for next draw which will held on 20th July 2016


I think the same. 
But are you even sure the all the 70+ pointers have received an invite? 

Hope tens of them don't pop up before 20th. 
Are you an agent? Have you seen a rise in the no of people applying for Aus more than any other country?


----------



## login2jack (Apr 11, 2016)

*Invitation round over for 6th July 2016?*

Invitation round over for 6th July 2016?


----------



## login2jack (Apr 11, 2016)

*ANZSCO - 261312 Developer Programmer any1 received?*

ANZSCO - 261312 Developer Programmer any1 received?


----------



## favour28 (Jan 23, 2014)

ciitbilal said:


> Alhmdolillah
> 
> Invited.
> 
> ...


did u just get the invite?how long ago?


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

login2jack said:


> Invitation round over for 6th July 2016?


It's over, I think.

Best of luck for next round.


----------



## OZxperts (Jan 25, 2016)

Yes I am an agent , and yes there has been a tremendous increase in Applying for OZ as compared to any other country as the visa is sure /guaranteed here.
OZ needs 100,000 tech workers as per recent survey by Deloitte


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

favour28 said:


> did u just get the invite?how long ago?


I got the email at 00:26 Sydney time.


----------



## login2jack (Apr 11, 2016)

ciitbilal said:


> It's over, I think.
> 
> Best of luck for next round.


Thank you. Do you know how to check thr' immi tracker? I logged in Skillselect and my EOI status as :Submitted. Is it mean - awaiting for the invitation?


----------



## favour28 (Jan 23, 2014)

ciitbilal said:


> I got the email at 00:26 Sydney time.


ok thanks.
kind of difficult to comprehend that any one from the accounting field is yet to say something


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

OZxperts said:


> We just filed an EOI today at 6:00 PM IST and received Invite at 7:53 pm IST at 70 Points for Software Engineer , we also filed for 65 points and 60 Points in last month , but they have not received any update.
> So I think the cut off must be 70 , rest we will get the correct info when Department will publish the report.


What about 261112? Any Idea about the cut off score??


----------



## login2jack (Apr 11, 2016)

could you please help me on how to check am i receive invitation or not ? i tried it Skillselect and my EOI status - submitted ? what is immitracker? where do i check?


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

login2jack said:


> could you please help me on how to check am i receive invitation or not ? i tried it Skillselect and my EOI status - submitted ? what is immitracker? where do i check?


Go to correspondings and check invitation section


----------



## outworldly cartoon (Feb 21, 2016)

OZxperts said:


> Yes I am an agent , and yes there has been a tremendous increase in Applying for OZ as compared to any other country as the visa is sure /guaranteed here.
> OZ needs 100,000 tech workers as per recent survey by Deloitte


Thanks for the info.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Any one got invite with 221214 - Internal Auditor having 60 points?

Sent from my Lenovo S850 using Tapatalk


----------



## login2jack (Apr 11, 2016)

amabrouk said:


> Go to correspondings and check invitation section


Thank you.. No invitation.. i need wait for next round or more


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

favour28 said:


> ok thanks.
> kind of difficult to comprehend that any one from the accounting field is yet to say something


Accounting is the most competitive occupation in my personal opinion.

Best of luck for next round.


----------



## Aramani (Jun 22, 2016)

login2jack said:


> Thank you.. No invitation.. i need wait for next round or more


Dont worry, i think they have cleared all the candidates who are above 65, and 65 with application date <= '20-apr-2016', you should be definitely cleared in the next round, good luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bagri1989 (Jun 22, 2016)

Vijayabaskar said:


> 30mins to go
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


Congrats and can you please share tips for cracking PTE


----------



## login2jack (Apr 11, 2016)

Aramani said:


> Dont worry, i think they have cleared all the candidates who are above 65, and 65 with application date <= '20-apr-2016', you should be definitely cleared in the next round, good luck :fingerscrossed:


Thank you for your words.


----------



## login2jack (Apr 11, 2016)

*Congrats to everyone who got the invitation on 6th july round.*

Congrats to everyone who got the invitation on 6th july round.

Good luck to others for next round.


----------



## Meissam (May 2, 2016)

Hi experts. Thanks to Almighty, I received my invitation today and have got an enquiry. I understood that I have 60 days from today to lodge my visa application, but do I have to submit all my docs by then or just I should make the payment hat means application is triggered. Then I will have sometimes to frontload my documents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banker789 (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi, I am an Accountant (General) with 70points but I did not get an invite. Does anybody know if any accountants got invited this July 6th invitation round? Thank you.


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

banker789 said:


> Hi, I am an Accountant (General) with 70points but I did not get an invite. Does anybody know if any accountants got invited this July 6th invitation round? Thank you.


Can i ask when you lodged?
i have 70 points too and no invite.
70 points external auditor since march and 70 points accountant since 10th June


----------



## banker789 (Jul 5, 2016)

Neyogasgas said:


> banker789 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I am an Accountant (General) with 70points but I did not get an invite. Does anybody know if any accountants got invited this July 6th invitation round? Thank you.
> ...



70points since 7th June. Someone with nominated occupation accountant general from the immitracker has 75points submitted eoi on june but still was not invited. https://myimmitracker.com/en/tracke...89/page/5?order_by[_eoi_date_of_effect_]=desc


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

banker789 said:


> 70points since 7th June. Someone with nominated occupation accountant general from the immitracker has 75points submitted eoi on june but still was not invited. https://myimmitracker.com/en/tracke...89/page/5?order_by[_eoi_date_of_effect_]=desc


so they are not going to invite accountants at all in this round?
I have been at it for too long really and now this?


----------



## Jenue (Jul 5, 2016)

bridge93 said:


> Hi Jenue
> 
> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but with 65points and eoi submitted in june you are not going to recieve an invitation through 189 as an accountant



Hi bridge93

do you know why?..and do you have any ideas what my options are? thank you.


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*189 Invitation in July*

Hi All
Are invites already sent to couple of people. Generally invites are send in 6th July 12 PM Sydney Time.

I applied with 60 Points for 261313.

What is the cutoff for today's round for 261313.


Regards
Ridhi


----------



## anarzan (Jun 30, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All
> Are invites already sent to couple of people. Generally invites are send in 6th July 12 PM Sydney Time.
> 
> I applied with 60 Points for 261313.
> ...


 Yeah invites have been sent, surprisingly no invites for 65 pointers or maybe just few .
It seems mostly 70 and above pointers have been invited. What's your EOI?


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All
> Are invites already sent to couple of people. Generally invites are send in 6th July 12 PM Sydney Time.
> 
> I applied with 60 Points for 261313.
> ...


It seems the cut off for 2613xx remained at 65 points. EOI date of effect: 19 Apr


----------



## anarzan (Jun 30, 2016)

farjaf said:


> It seems the cut off for 2613xx remained at 65 points. EOI date of effect: 19 Apr


It means just 1 day it has moved. Surprising


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*189 Invitation in July*



farjaf said:


> It seems the cut off for 2613xx remained at 65 points. EOI date of effect: 19 Apr


May be then in next round it will be 60. It has never gone beyond 65 for 261313.


----------



## Zephyrus111 (Jul 5, 2016)

233211 civil engineer
60 points. Just submitted my EOI.
What are my chances?
Regards


----------



## Winwan (Jun 18, 2016)

Congrats to those invited. 

Any 2611xx 65 pointer invited? 
What is the cutoff date now?


----------



## bridge93 (Mar 22, 2016)

favour28 said:


> I have 70 points external auditor(from february) and 70 points accountant(from june) and still no invite.
> I havnt heard of any invites to these professions as well.


The backlog for accountants are huge, way more than we can comprehend due to the fact that the occupational ceiling was reached on 25th May itself. As you are a 70 pointer you will get it soon enough in the coming rounds. 60 and 65 pointers are all doomed especially if they cannot increase points due certain circumstances.


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

bridge93 said:


> The backlog for accountants are huge, way more than we can comprehend due to the fact that the occupational ceiling was reached on 25th May itself. As you are a 70 pointer you will get it soon enough in the coming rounds. 60 and 65 pointers are all doomed especially if they cannot increase points due certain circumstances.




The ceiling was reached during the same round the previous year, so I don't know if I agree with there being an enormous backlog of 70 pointers. There will be some, maybe about 300 or so but I think it is likely that they severely limited the accountant and external auditor invites during this round just like they did last year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bridge93 (Mar 22, 2016)

aurora.a said:


> The ceiling was reached during the same round the previous year, so I don't know if I agree with there being an enormous backlog of 70 pointers. There will be some, maybe about 300 or so but I think it is likely that they severely limited the accountant and external auditor invites during this round just like they did last year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let's hope. Fingers crossed


----------



## bigdownunder (Jul 5, 2016)

*got invitation, and have a query*

Hi, I have got an invitation for 189 

1. Should i pay the fee and then collect documents as it will take approx. 1 week to get document from my company ( I just want to know after fee payment, how much time we have to completely upload relevant documents ?

2. My employer might not be able to provide letter on company letter pad, what is the another way to get it.

Please help me. 

Thanks.


----------



## smartrao (Jul 6, 2016)

farjaf said:


> It seems the cut off for 2613xx remained at 65 points. EOI date of effect: 19 Apr


hi all, 
EOI DATE: 18TH MAY
POINTS:65, 189
OCCUPATION: 261313
INVITATION STATUS: DID NOT GET ON 6TH JULY ROUND.


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*189 Invitation in July*



bigdownunder said:


> Hi, I have got an invitation for 189
> 
> 1. Should i pay the fee and then collect documents as it will take approx. 1 week to get document from my company ( I just want to know after fee payment, how much time we have to completely upload relevant documents ?
> 
> ...


Hi

What is your skill. How many points?
Regards
Ridhi
261313
Points 60


----------



## rohithk (Jul 6, 2016)

*Subscribing*

Hi all,

I expected to get an invitation today but after checking the trend, i find that there were many people with 70 points for 2613xx as no invitations were sent in May. Couple of my friends who submitted EOI in June with 70 points have got the invitation today. I hope i may get on 20th.

I have a doubt here, for 2613xx do DIBP have any specific quota for each sub class for each round? I herd that there is a lot of competition for analyst programmer when compared to other sub classes in 2613. Is it true or a myth?

Thanks,
Rohith
_________________
ANZSCO: 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
PTE-A: O: 76/90 (April'16)
ACS Result +ve: Jan'16
India PCC Received: May'16
Medicals Uploaded: April'16
EOI Subclass 189 (65 points): 29 Apr 16


----------



## _ELMO_ (Nov 20, 2015)

Meissam said:


> Hi experts. Thanks to Almighty, I received my invitation today and have got an enquiry. I understood that I have 60 days from today to lodge my visa application, but do I have to submit all my docs by then or just I should make the payment hat means application is triggered. Then I will have sometimes to frontload my documents.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hi Meissam,
I asked my agent the same question before and he said that you need only to pay and upload minimum docs cause usually it takes a while to get a CO assigned to your case and by then he will ask you to upload the missing.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi Ridhi..what is your eoi submission date?
Mine is 23March 2016, 60points,261313
My ACS is going to expire on September 28th 2016. Any chance that I will get invite before that.?


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*189 Invitation in July*



suppala.sudhir said:


> Hi Ridhi..what is your eoi submission date?
> Mine is 23March 2016, 60points,261313
> My ACS is going to expire on September 28th 2016. Any chance that I will get invite before that.?


Hi Suppala,

Mine EOI submission Date is 14th May 2016. By then I think you will get it.
May be in August score should be 60. I saw two people got invite today with 65 points. There are not many 70 pointers. There EOi Date of Effect is 14th April 2016.


Regards
Ridhi
261313 Software Engineer
Points 60
EOI 14th May 2016


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

rohithk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I expected to get an invitation today but after checking the trend, i find that there were many people with 70 points for 2613xx as no invitations were sent in May. Couple of my friends who submitted EOI in June with 70 points have got the invitation today. I hope i may get on 20th.
> 
> ...


There are 3 occupation groups that are subject to pro-rata invitations in 2015-2016:

ICT Business and System Analysts (2611**)
Software and Applications Programmers (2613**)
Accountants (2211**)

They haven't confirmed if these will still have pro-rata invitations for 2016-2017, but I would assume they will. For the pro-rata occupations, there is a limited number of invitations each round to avoid having the ceiling reached within the first few months.

With 65 points you will probably need to wait at least a couple of invitation rounds as they clear any backlog.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hi Ridhi..what is your eoi submission date?
> Mine is 23March 2016, 60points,261313
> My ACS is going to expire on September 28th 2016. Any chance that I will get invite before that.?


If it was me, I'd get an updated ACS assessment. There is a backlog to December 2015 for 60 points, so I think it's very unlikely you'd get an invitation in the next 5 invitation rounds.


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*189 Invitation in July*



Maggie-May24 said:


> If it was me, I'd get an updated ACS assessment. There is a backlog to December 2015 for 60 points, so I think it's very unlikely you'd get an invitation in the next 5 invitation rounds.


Hi Maggie,

My friends got invite in 2 weeks with 60 Points in January. I am not sure if above statement is true. But if it is I am fine to wait for that time. I will wait for Date of Effect of EOi to be published by skillselect before commenting further for 60 Pointers for 261313 Software Engineer

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guys dont forget to update us on your invite!


----------



## bigdownunder (Jul 5, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi
> 
> What is your skill. How many points?
> Regards
> ...


mechanical , 60 points


----------



## bigdownunder (Jul 5, 2016)

bigdownunder said:


> Hi, I have got an invitation for 189
> 
> 1. Should i pay the fee and then collect documents as it will take approx. 1 week to get document from my company ( I just want to know after fee payment, how much time we have to completely upload relevant documents ?
> 
> ...


experts please reply !!!


----------



## rohithk (Jul 6, 2016)

*@ bigdownunder*



bigdownunder said:


> experts please reply !!!


Hi,

You can pay the fees now or later but make sure that you pay within 60 days. With regards to documents, you can submit them slowly but after the CO is allocated, make sure that you don't delay much.

With regards to experience letter, if the company is unable to provide it on a letter head then,
1. Ask your colleague/supervisor to list down the roles and responsibilities you have performed on a 20 rupee stamp paper and notarise it. It should include his current position, how he knows you and the roles you have performed. This document is accepted by ACS/DIPB as a valid work experience certificate. 

2. Please refer to ACS website or search in google for sample formats. Also, please do not copy the sentences or paraphrase it. DIBP uses plagiarism software, so the sentences should be your own. 

Regards,

Rohith


----------



## Meissam (May 2, 2016)

_ELMO_ said:


> Hi Meissam,
> I asked my agent the same question before and he said that you need only to pay and upload minimum docs cause usually it takes a while to get a CO assigned to your case and by then he will ask you to upload the missing.
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks ELMO for your response. Do you have any idea what minimum doc is? I don't mind to upload everything except PCC and Health certificate coz for those I have to arrange my journey to my home country that I prefer to be around mid of Sep while my last date of visa to lodge is 4 Sep. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rohithk (Jul 6, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> There are 3 occupation groups that are subject to pro-rata invitations in 2015-2016:
> 
> ICT Business and System Analysts (2611**)
> Software and Applications Programmers (2613**)
> ...


Hi Maggie,

I have idea about the pro-rata invitations. Let me ask my question in this way, suppose DIBP plans to issue 100 invitations for 2613xx on 20th and all the 4 sub classes have same 65 or 70 pointers , is it possible to know how many invitations goes to each subclass based on past trend? To which sub class do they give more preference and which one is more competitive.

Regards,

Rohith


----------



## Zephyrus111 (Jul 5, 2016)

Zephyrus111 said:


> 233211 civil engineer
> 60 points. Just submitted my EOI.
> What are my chances?
> Regards


Experts please tell about civil engineer' s chances this year... And when can I expect invitation with 60 points. I submitted EOI today


----------



## prvnmali (Mar 27, 2016)

*MY hopes are getting toooo dashed.*

*ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
11/04/2016 - ACS Submitted
18/04/2016 - ACS +ve
26/03/2016 - PTE - Cleared with 20 points.

26/04/2016 - EOI 189 Submitted (65 Points)

Seriously I expected an Invite in July 6th ROUND.

MY hopes are getting vanished inch by inch.... 

Can anyone motivate me? Will I get invite in 20th July 2016?
IT just moved till 19th April 2016? for 65 Points? Seriously? 
How did it happen? Cannot believe myself.

 :juggle:*


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi,
Can we apply for another ACS before the previous one expires?
My ACS is going to expire on September 28th. 
261313,60points,eoi date 23march 2016.
Please suggest.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

atharalikhichi said:


> Any one got invite with 221214 - Internal Auditor having 60 points?


Anyone?

Sent from my Lenovo S850 using Tapatalk


----------



## outworldly cartoon (Feb 21, 2016)

prvnmali said:


> *ANZSCO -
> Seriously I expected an Invite in July 6th ROUND.
> 
> MY hopes are getting vanished inch by inch....
> ...


I expected the same and was kinda shocked. 
There is nothing you can do but wait. But you are very near, 19 and 26 is not much difference. I applied in June so I don't know how much of a long wait it is going to be. 

There is like a truck load of people rushing to Australia. I underestimated the no of 70+ pointers that could be there and was proven wrong. Let's just hope more 70+ pointers in bulk do not apply. 
I know its depressing, its even more depressing for me cause the max you may have to wait is another round, there is a very high probability you ll get in the next round or worse a round after that. But for me it's a distant dream :juggle:

So you got that going for now!


----------



## _ELMO_ (Nov 20, 2015)

Meissam said:


> Thanks ELMO for your response. Do you have any idea what minimum doc is? I don't mind to upload everything except PCC and Health certificate coz for those I have to arrange my journey to my home country that I prefer to be around mid of Sep while my last date of visa to lodge is 4 Sep.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



My agent mentioned that i dont need to rush for especially the PCC and the medical.. Cause both of them mostly have a validity and better to upload only when you were asked to..
But you better set your plan.. Check with the embassies if you want to get it from overseas for all countries where you resided.. Its better to have a plan but you dont need to rush as the CO will give you enough time to get the documents prepared.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello Friends,

Finally i got my invitation in first round of 189 SC.
Very happy, the wait has ended.

Thnx
Swarnjeet Singh


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Finally i got my invitation in first round of 189 SC.
> Very happy, the wait has ended.
> ...


How many points you have and which occupation?

Sent from my Lenovo S850 using Tapatalk


----------



## gagneshsharma (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi 
I want to get done my skill assessment from EA and I am from India.
Can you please tell me is it only CDR which I have to get done?
what is "Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment" for extra Au$275?
Can you please also share how can I prepare these career episodes and other docs required for CDR?

Thank you.


----------



## smartrao (Jul 6, 2016)

occupation 261313
EOI DATE: 18TH MAY 2016
POINTS: 65, 189 

please update me if anyone have any anticipations on getting the invitation. thanks


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

smartrao said:


> occupation 261313
> EOI DATE: 18TH MAY 2016
> POINTS: 65, 189
> 
> please update me if anyone have any anticipations on getting the invitation. thanks


Next round confirmed


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*189 Invitation in July*



suppala.sudhir said:


> Hi,
> Can we apply for another ACS before the previous one expires?
> My ACS is going to expire on September 28th.
> 261313,60points,eoi date 23march 2016.
> Please suggest.


Hi
Yes you can apply

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

outworldly cartoon said:


> prvnmali said:
> 
> 
> > *ANZSCO -
> ...


Think they low prioritized 2613 this round. Based on past stats around 225 invites sufficient to clear all 65 and above 2613 pointers for 1 month. There are 5600 for this year. ....


----------



## avamsi311 (May 25, 2016)

Zephyrus111 said:


> Experts please tell about civil engineer' s chances this year... And when can I expect invitation with 60 points. I submitted EOI today


I think you should get an invite in next round or 1st round of august.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Meissam (May 2, 2016)

_ELMO_ said:


> My agent mentioned that i dont need to rush for especially the PCC and the medical.. Cause both of them mostly have a validity and better to upload only when you were asked to..
> But you better set your plan.. Check with the embassies if you want to get it from overseas for all countries where you resided.. Its better to have a plan but you dont need to rush as the CO will give you enough time to get the documents prepared.
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meissam (May 2, 2016)

Zephyrus111 said:


> Experts please tell about civil engineer' s chances this year... And when can I expect invitation with 60 points. I submitted EOI today




I believe if you had submitted your eoi before 12:00am of 6th july in Sydney time you would have received invite on that invitation round itself. But no worries even now you will have huge chance for next round on 20th Jul. wish you best of luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zephyrus111 (Jul 5, 2016)

Thank you very much. Does it depend on the points you have or the occupation you selected?


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

221111 Accountant
EOI Submitted: 19 May 2016
189 Points: 65
Invitation : Awaiting


----------



## Jaysingapore (Jun 16, 2016)

Hello everyone. I'm applying for visa without an agent. A bit of help from seniors here would be helpful. As I'm filling up the application just now (17 pages) there's not a single page where I can upload the documents. I'm confused. Is the document submission/ uploading usually after making payment?
Can somebody pls shed some light? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sadream (Jun 27, 2016)

Jaysingapore said:


> Hello everyone. I'm applying for visa without an agent. A bit of help from seniors here would be helpful. As I'm filling up the application just now (17 pages) there's not a single page where I can upload the documents. I'm confused. Is the document submission/ uploading usually after making payment?
> Can somebody pls shed some light?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Buddy yes this is what I have read. The documents submission are after you make the payment of visa fees

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozaspiring (Jan 9, 2016)

prvnmali said:


> *ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> 11/04/2016 - ACS Submitted
> 18/04/2016 - ACS +ve
> 26/03/2016 - PTE - Cleared with 20 points.
> ...


How did you come to know that invites have been extended to those who applied till 19th April? Is there any place where you can see it?


----------



## iishan9891 (Feb 17, 2016)

Invitation received 

==============================================
ANZSCO: 263111 (Computer Network & System Engineer)
PTE-A: 25-MAY-2016 L-87, R-74, W-80, S-90 : Overall: 80/90
ACS Application: 12-APR-2016 
ACS Result +ve: 22-APR-2016 
EOI Subclass 189 (60 points): 27-MAY-2016 
Invitation: 06-JUL-2016 
Visa Lodged: XX-XX-XXXX
CO Contact: XX-XX-XXXX
Grant: XX-XX-XXXX :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jaysingapore (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks a lot dude for your response. I've read somewhere in this forum that ppl front loading their documents... Wondering what did they mean. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

Any invitations received by accountants??


----------



## sadream (Jun 27, 2016)

Jaysingapore said:


> Thanks a lot dude for your response. I've read somewhere in this forum that ppl front loading their documents... Wondering what did they mean.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After you pay the fees a CO gets assigned which takes around 5 weeks meanwhile people upload all docs like form 80,pcc, medical without CO asking for it that's called front loading all docs 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaysingapore (Jun 16, 2016)

Oh right. Got it. But for medical n PCC they need a letter from DIBP right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sadream (Jun 27, 2016)

Jaysingapore said:


> Oh right. Got it. But for medical n PCC they need a letter from DIBP right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No after you pay the fees you are supposed to create an immi account they're you get a link for medical you just need to take a print of that and you can apply for medical and pcc

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaysingapore (Jun 16, 2016)

Sounds not an easy task.. Gosh . Thanks a lot mate. I assume you're waiting for your grant? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sadream (Jun 27, 2016)

Jaysingapore said:


> Sounds not an easy task.. Gosh . Thanks a lot mate. I assume you're waiting for your grant?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No I am sailing the same boat as you just got invite yesterday these are info I got from reading various blogs.. 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaysingapore (Jun 16, 2016)

Good to knw that we've someone to ask. Good luck to u too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomaeng (Aug 23, 2015)

Nandeesha B Yagatappa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got invite today
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate


----------



## Sharath009 (Mar 23, 2016)

Submitted EOI on May10th with 65points under 261313. Will the invite be sent out in next round atleast?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## prvnmali (Mar 27, 2016)

I usually check in htts://myimmitracker.com


----------



## Thomaeng (Aug 23, 2015)

MissNNN said:


> 60 points
> EOI submitted on 29/06/2016
> Invite recieved 05/07/2016


Congrats


----------



## prvnmali (Mar 27, 2016)

How much points you have? whats your exact EOI date?


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

Sharath009 said:


> Submitted EOI on May10th with 65points under 261313. Will the invite be sent out in next round atleast?:fingerscrossed:


God knows mate, with this ****** invite nothing was expected


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

iishan9891 said:


> Invitation received
> 
> ==============================================
> ANZSCO: 263111 (Computer Network & System Engineer)
> ...




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverBlaze (Apr 26, 2016)

Analyst programmer - 261311, EOI submitted on 3rd May.
65 points.
Invitation not yet received  
Anyone with the same profession still waiting?


----------



## Salman2080 (May 21, 2016)

i have applied for 489 FS visa with 65 points under engineering technologist category,as i have submitted EOI on 04 june 2016, will i have chance to get invitation 06 july 2016..


----------



## SilverBlaze (Apr 26, 2016)

Ozaspiring said:


> How did you come to know that invites have been extended to those who applied till 19th April? Is there any place where you can see it?


My dear friend, I am on the same boat. Analyst programmer.
How did you know the invites moved toll 19th April?


----------



## Aramani (Jun 22, 2016)

prvnmali said:


> *ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> 11/04/2016 - ACS Submitted
> 18/04/2016 - ACS +ve
> 26/03/2016 - PTE - Cleared with 20 points.
> ...


Last time they picked 65 pointers but had a filter the DOE being till 19 or 20 apr 2016(which is vague :spit, Dont worry there are no more 70 or 75 untill 5th july 2016, only the ones who create/update the profile in these 15 days and so DIBP wont go for a small number. I am damn sure you will get it in the next round(20-jul-2016)


----------



## Aramani (Jun 22, 2016)

SilverBlaze said:


> My dear friend, I am on the same boat. Analyst programmer.
> How did you know the invites moved toll 19th April?


With the help of immi tracker


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

Any develop programmer this round and cut off date for them?


----------



## Vivekarora (Apr 11, 2015)

*EOI 190 applications*

Hi,

I applied for 189 and 190 visa (NSW state sponsorship) on 17 march 2016 with 60 points + 5 points for state nominations. And on 18 may i lost 5 points of my age, now could you please tell me if i'm still eligible for state nomination or not and how much changes are there to get it.

Previously, my agent had submitted my VISA application for 189 and 190 VISA with separate EOI. I want to know, whether, *it is valid or not because i have two EOI number*?

Also, i'm thinking to apply for Canberra or other state to maximize changes. Can i do with by myself or need to ask my agent?


----------



## MissionAria (Jul 4, 2016)

Any 489 FS invites in this round?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Jaysingapore said:


> Good to knw that we've someone to ask. Good luck to u too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





sadream said:


> No I am sailing the same boat as you just got invite yesterday these are info I got from reading various blogs..
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


Guy you can post your queries related to visa lodge on seperate thread available on the forum. There you will be able to get promot response as most of the applicants there are either granted or waiting for Grant.


----------



## ICIM (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have been invited for EOI. Now next ting i have to do is PCC ( police Clearance Certificate).
I dont know where to get this PCC from. Is it from passport office or local police station.

Also, Where can I do medical.

Please help me guys, I am bit tense.............


----------



## outworldly cartoon (Feb 21, 2016)

daussie said:


> Think they low prioritized 2613 this round. Based on past stats around 225 invites sufficient to clear all 65 and above 2613 pointers for 1 month. There are 5600 for this year. ....


You mean to say last year after there reset there were only 225 or less people with 65 points?

Thanks for being positive but 
I don't think we can necessarily compare last year and this year because of the role PTE has played. More and more people are going for PTE which gives those golden 20 points to increase their point tally. Thus there is an increase in the no of people with higher points. 

Let's just hope anymore 70+ pointers wanting to apply go to some long vacation or something


----------



## sadream (Jun 27, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Guy you can post your queries related to visa lodge on seperate thread available on the forum. There you will be able to get promot response as most of the applicants there are either granted or waiting for Grant.


Thank you Vikas 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## jatin1011 (Jul 4, 2016)

rohithk said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can pay the fees now or later but make sure that you pay within 60 days. With regards to documents, you can submit them slowly but after the CO is allocated, make sure that you don't delay much.
> 
> ...


A quick question. For ACS also we need to have the Roles and Responsibilities letter right. So if he got the ACS done then why do he need to get it again from the company. I mean the same can be used if it was cleared by ACS.

Thanks


----------



## akishore (Jul 6, 2016)

When did you lodged your EOI and what was your score? I lodged EOI with 65 points on 11-06-2016, but couldn't get the invite on 06-July-2016 round.


----------



## akishore (Jul 6, 2016)

ICIM said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been invited for EOI. Now next ting i have to do is PCC ( police Clearance Certificate).
> I dont know where to get this PCC from. Is it from passport office or local police station.
> ...



Hi,

Can you tell me when did you lodged your EOI and what was your score? I lodged EOI in software programmer with 65 points on 11-06-2016, but couldn't get the invite.


----------



## MichaelZ (Jul 6, 2016)

akishore said:


> When did you lodged your EOI and what was your score? I lodged EOI with 65 points on 11-06-2016, but couldn't get the invite on 06-July-2016 round.


12/03/2016- Lodged with 65pts
24/06/2016- Updated EOI to 75pts after gaining another 10 from PTE Test (Superior)

And I received an invitation last night.

General Accountant


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

SilverBlaze said:


> My dear friend, I am on the same boat. Analyst programmer.
> How did you know the invites moved toll 19th April?


You can guess based on updates in myimmitracker.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

atharalikhichi said:


> Any one got invite with 221214 - Internal Auditor having 60 points?


No Auditors? :-(


----------



## ICIM (Nov 27, 2013)

Where to get this PCC from. Is it from passport office or local police station.

Also, Where can I do medical.

Please help me guys, I am bit tense.............


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ICIM said:


> Where to get this PCC from. Is it from passport office or local police station.
> 
> Also, Where can I do medical.
> 
> Please help me guys, I am bit tense.............


Can you post on visa lodge thread please. Folks here are awaiting invites...


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

ICIM said:


> Where to get this PCC from. Is it from passport office or local police station.
> 
> Also, Where can I do medical.
> 
> Please help me guys, I am bit tense.............


PCC is from PSK and for medicals you have to visit then AU Immigration recognized panel physician. You can check List of Panel Physician 


Post visa lodge related queries here 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/952042-189-visa-lodge-2016-gang-1131.html


----------



## PRAVEENY (Jun 26, 2016)

Guys i am waiting for my Invite, any chances of getting the invite on 20th July?

EOI - 4th May 2016
Points - 65.

PTE is 10 points, few people were suggesting to write PTE again to secure 20 points to improve the chances of Invitation early. But it's real pain to prepare again for PTE and get the score 79 -- 

Please suggest what are my chances?


----------



## Ggbn (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi

I had my EOI submitted on 2nd june 2016. Was awaiting invite this round. But did not get it.
I have 65 points 261313 - software engineer. EOI - 2nd June, ACS 2nd June 2016. 

I have total of 11 yrs experience, but ACS reduced first 3 years and considered it to be from june 2008. I had not split the experiences in the EOI as per ACS and had set all entries as related to nominated occupation and had 65 points claim. 
Today i updated the EOI to reflect ACS assesed 3 years reduction, but points remained same as expected.
Will the update of EOI affect my invite time? 

When shoud i expect one? Please advice.

Thanks
Ggbn


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Ggbn said:


> Hi
> 
> I had my EOI submitted on 2nd june 2016. Was awaiting invite this round. But did not get it.
> I have 65 points 261313 - software engineer. EOI - 2nd June, ACS 2nd June 2016.
> ...


Stay calm. You will get it in next round.


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

If all of us updated immitracker properly. It will be much better for everyone to understand the current situation with better view.

Please update the tracker. Lets have some more clarity on this matter. put a filter for 261313 there are 93 submitted cases. out of that only 30 belong to 65. No 70 pointers that understandable since they all got invited(only 7 invited from 70 points). If the system updated properly by us all can benefit.

5600 /24 ~ 233 invites /round. It is hard to believe that 200+ 70 pointers invited on July 6th round.

I started to realize that the invites are not sent to 233 professionals. If this is true than it is really scary. I guess DIBP started using a strategy with some priority factor on ANZSCO groups when it comes to invites.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> If all of us updated immitracker properly. It will be much better for everyone to understand the current situation with better view.
> 
> Please update the tracker. Lets have some more clarity on this matter. put a filter for 261313 there are 93 submitted cases. out of that only 30 belong to 65. No 70 pointers that understandable since they all got invited(only 7 invited from 70 points). If the system updated properly by us all can benefit.
> 
> ...


Yes. Its the priority factor which made it happened that way for last round. 
Here is a good piece of work, for those who wanted to know how it happened for 2613 last year. This will be updated accoringly for this year as well. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Wpxz_YSkxwGIDU4jaok7MkApZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/edit#gid=0

:fingerscrossed: whatsoever.


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

daussie said:


> Yes. Its the priority factor which made it happened that way for last round.
> Here is a good piece of work, for those who wanted to know how it happened for 2613 last year. This will be updated accoringly for this year as well.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Wpxz_YSkxwGIDU4jaok7MkApZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/edit#gid=0
> ...


I couldn't believe that 400+ invites sent and all of them are 70+ pointers. and only few 4 days of 65 pointers are cleared 15 apr - 19 apr. or during this 4 days 100s of 65 pointers are submitted EOI.

doesn't make sense to me at all.


----------



## razjoee (Jun 6, 2016)

PRAVEENY said:


> Guys i am waiting for my Invite, any chances of getting the invite on 20th July?
> 
> EOI - 4th May 2016
> Points - 65.
> ...


What's your occupation code. if I were you I would work on my English though. but then your occupation code will determine whether there's any real need to (coz if its accounting you'd have no choice but to do that


----------



## anarzan (Jun 30, 2016)

I will lose 15 points of my age at the end of this month, If I don't get through 20th July my chance is lost forever ,,, I had applied for 190 for Victoria, just a commitment mail from them and nothing after that, Are there chances for 65 pointers in 20th July round.? My EOI is 10th May, 261313, 65 points. 5th July round has been quite surprising


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. Its the priority factor which made it happened that way for last round.
> ...


Not mentioned anywhere that 400 sent last round. Read carefully first


----------



## outworldly cartoon (Feb 21, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> I couldn't believe that 400+ invites sent and all of them are 70+ pointers. and only few 4 days of 65 pointers are cleared 15 apr - 19 apr. or during this 4 days 100s of 65 pointers are submitted EOI.
> 
> doesn't make sense to me at all.


Saravanan ji, do you forget that students who have gone to Australia will also be applying for PR? They get extra points for Australian study + Work if they can manage it. And thanks to PTE, it gives propels them in the 70+ point range. 

Not hundreds, thousands of people are applying. Hundreds or over a thousand agent exist in India EASILY, and this is only India, and even people are applying individually like me using the help of people on this forum. So its HUGE. As I said, there is a huge number of people applying for Australia now, some years ago it was not the case. Although I don't know where that guy got the numbers mentioned in the excel sheet, but it does not seem that unbelievable to me after all. 

There can be endless no of reasons, let us not speculate, lets not lose hope and chill. Getting an invite is just a small step in the process. Visa grant waiting period can also be agonising. There is a cap on it too, I told about it in another thread but people did not believe, but they could not explain some people getting quicker grants and some not. This process may take a loooooooot of time too. 

Then going there, planning for it, struggling to find a job, then trying to find a job in your field, etc etc etc. I wonder if people become heart patients in this process. 
You are highly skilled so you can probably ease out the job thing.
Even I was shocked and disappointed but I have accepted fate. 
End the end we cannot do anything, its all in DIBP's hands. 

If fate wants you to be there, you will be there, nothing stops it, NOTHING. 
Just pray that whenever we manage to reach there, sooner or later, we are overall successful.


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

outworldly cartoon said:


> Saravanan ji, do you forget that students who have gone to Australia will also be applying for PR? They get extra points for Australian study + Work if they can manage it. And thanks to PTE, it gives propels them in the 70+ point range.
> 
> Not hundreds, thousands of people are applying. Hundreds or over a thousand agent exist in India EASILY, and this is only India, and even people are applying individually like me using the help of people on this forum. So its HUGE. As I said, there is a huge number of people applying for Australia now, some years ago it was not the case. Although I don't know where that guy got the numbers mentioned in the excel sheet, but it does not seem that unbelievable to me after all.
> 
> ...


The problem is not that thousands of people are applying for Australia immigration; the problem is that thousands of people are applying for the same occupation, 261313. If you were a nurse, you could easily get an invitation with 60 points within days. Good luck to you all.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

outworldly cartoon said:


> Saravanan ji, do you forget that students who have gone to Australia will also be applying for PR? They get extra points for Australian study + Work if they can manage it. And thanks to PTE, it gives propels them in the 70+ point range.
> 
> Not hundreds, thousands of people are applying. Hundreds or over a thousand agent exist in India EASILY, and this is only India, and even people are applying individually like me using the help of people on this forum. So its HUGE. As I said, there is a huge number of people applying for Australia now, some years ago it was not the case. Although I don't know where that guy got the numbers mentioned in the excel sheet, but it does not seem that unbelievable to me after all.
> 
> ...


How HUGE is that compared to before? Do we have any papaer at least as proofs OR you are just based on speculations?

And when you say BEFORE, show far is that BEFORE? 5 years, 10 years ??? I dont think we should have to be concerned with what really happed many years ago here.


----------



## outworldly cartoon (Feb 21, 2016)

nolimit5005 said:


> The problem is not that thousands of people are applying for Australia immigration; the problem is that thousands of people are applying for the same occupation, 261313. If you were a nurse, you could easily get an invitation with 60 points within days. Good luck to you all.


That is also true, that is why I mentioned cap as per skill.


----------



## outworldly cartoon (Feb 21, 2016)

daussie said:


> How HUGE is that compared to before? Do we have any papaer at least as proofs OR you are just based on speculations?
> 
> And when you say BEFORE, show far is that BEFORE? 5 years, 10 years ??? I dont think we should have to be concerned with what really happed many years ago here.


I in fact "requested" them to not be concerned and rather chill. I hope you read the post fully. 
I am telling from my observation after going to many consultants/agents in India, my IELTS exam day, etc. I found that majority of people were there for Australian PR or study. 
One agent who is also a member of this forum has himself/herself agreed there has been a rise, go some pages back and read. 
Also go and check since when did DIBP start accepting PTE scores. 

I was shocked to hear stories from people on my IELTS exam day when they told that many of their friends get stuck in IELTS because of 0.5 less in some or the other module. And most of the people there told me they are for Australia, many of them from IT background. Since I am from IT too, I was discussing a lot of things with them. 

Look buddy am more than happy if my observation and understanding of the matter is wrong because it is good for me too.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

outworldly cartoon said:


> I in fact "requested" them to not be concerned and rather chill. I hope you read the post fully.
> I am telling from my observation after going to many consultants/agents in India, my IELTS exam day, etc. I found that majority of people were there for Australian PR or study.
> One agent who is also a member of this forum has himself/herself agreed there has been a rise, go some pages back and read.
> Also go and check since when did DIBP start accepting PTE scores.
> ...


We cannot believe agents unless justified and supported by any stats coming from DIBP. It is called speculation.


----------



## agokarn (Apr 29, 2013)

PRAVEENY said:


> Guys i am waiting for my Invite, any chances of getting the invite on 20th July?
> 
> EOI - 4th May 2016
> Points - 65.
> ...




Things are getting competitive for Visa applications hence even 65s are not getting invites. I was like you till mid May. I then realised that if I don't do another Pte then I have almost no chance of invite. Hence did it and now I was up to 70points and got invite yesterday. Look at the effort n fees for test as Tatkal service fees 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rohithk (Jul 6, 2016)

jatin1011 said:


> A quick question. For ACS also we need to have the Roles and Responsibilities letter right. So if he got the ACS done then why do he need to get it again from the company. I mean the same can be used if it was cleared by ACS.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

I think he said that he is unable to get the employment certificate from the company. Therefore, I told him about the stamp paper option. 

Yes, you can submit the same employment documents to DIBP which you have given to ACS. 

Regards,
Rohith


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi

In immitracker, Ielts column refers to each module
Or overal ielts score?
Work exp column refers to points or number of
Years exp?

Thanks!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SilverBlaze said:


> Analyst programmer - 261311, EOI submitted on 3rd May.
> 65 points.
> Invitation not yet received
> Anyone with the same profession still waiting?




A loooot! Hopefully next 2 rounds!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

I am currently holding dependence visa 574, my wife is doing PhD in Australia. We have been in Australia for 4 months. After experience lifestyle in here, I have plan to apply visa 189 for my whole family. 

1. One of my friends told me that I am not able to apply that visa at the moment because I am holding visa 574 currently. Is that true? 

2. I was born in Dec-1983, can I get 30 age points before Dec-2016?

Thank for your guidance, 
David


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*189 Invitation in July*

Hi

I have applied for 189 EOI for Software Engineer 261313. I have only 60 Points.

It was just first round. Many 70 and 65 Pointers were invited in first round.

There is high possibility that in next round on July 20 many 65 pointers will be invited.

I have 60 Points so I am expecting in August and September score will be 60.

Many 65 and 60 Pointers will get invite during that time.

Its question of having patience and faith. 

Competition is tough but many will not have 70 points.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi Maggie,
> 
> My friends got invite in 2 weeks with 60 Points in January. I am not sure if above statement is true. But if it is I am fine to wait for that time. I will wait for Date of Effect of EOi to be published by skillselect before commenting further for 60 Pointers for 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> ...


The last time a 60 point EOI was invited under 2613** was the Feb. 17th invitation round, and at that time they invited up to Dec. 12th. If your EOI is dated May 2016 and you are only claiming 60 points, there will be likely several hundred other applicants ahead of you in the queue. Any any new 65 or higher point EOIs will step ahead of you in line as well. So it is incredibly unlikely you will receive an invitation by September unless DIBP scraps their pro rata approach which is unlikely (if they had, we would have heard by now of other 60 points receiving invitations). Maybe see what happens in the next 2 rounds, but I'd definitely plan enough time to get a new ACS assessment. If you can improve your points, you will move forward in the queue and maybe that will help.


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*189 Invitation in July*



Maggie-May24 said:


> The last time a 60 point EOI was invited under 2613** was the Feb. 17th invitation round, and at that time they invited up to Dec. 12th. If your EOI is dated May 2016 and you are only claiming 60 points, there will be likely several hundred other applicants ahead of you in the queue. Any any new 65 or higher point EOIs will step ahead of you in line as well. So it is incredibly unlikely you will receive an invitation by September unless DIBP scraps their pro rata approach which is unlikely (if they had, we would have heard by now of other 60 points receiving invitations). Maybe see what happens in the next 2 rounds, but I'd definitely plan enough time to get a new ACS assessment. If you can improve your points, you will move forward in the queue and maybe that will help.



Hi
Thank you for your analysis. I will try to increase my points. If not possible will take NSW SS with 60+5 Points. 

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

daussie said:


> Not mentioned anywhere that 400 sent last round. Read carefully first


Before replying me can you please look into the sheet to check the number of invites sent. Not want to be rude. But people should look at the things before pointing.

*Lets assume 400+ invites NOT sent*

If 400+ invites are not sent. We assume here again. that means the quota for this month is not equated uniformly even on the fresh first round, when it is surely possible to do it. Here is what my concerns are. What happens only 50 invites sent and out of 50 45 are 70+ and only 5 people from 65 got it. then for this 5 people only 3 or 4 days of backlog will be cleared. this is what my understanding is. If this is true. Then 65 & 60 pointers will have tough time to secure the invites soon. Let say for a guy who applied in June last week may only get in September. Based last round numbers

*Lets assume 400+ invites are sent*
Then we have to assume huge number of 70+ points are invited. Why not 65 points considered in this 400 pool? because if that is true. Then the guys in may month would have received the invites in this round

I just want the reasoning to be understood clearly so that can the community be able to be prepared to face the tough time.


----------



## Nitasha11 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi,

I applied for SC 189 on 27th Mar 2016 in 261112 skill with 65PTS. But as I saw so far no one has got invite with 65pts in BA/SA.

Please let me know if this is a good idea to get my skills assessed again in Software programmer category and update EOI with that skill. 

Query: Will it update my EOI date and whether the invite would be based on 27th Mar 2016 or later date if i change my EOI?

Would appreciate if someone can provide expert advice on this.

Thanks
Nitasha


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> Before replying me can you please look into the sheet to check the number of invites sent. Not want to be rude. But people should look at the things before pointing.
> 
> *Lets assume 400+ invites NOT sent*
> 
> ...


It was good analysis, but lets see the report which might be release on next Friday. I am still very confused what went wrong with this DIBP but one thing for sure there would be a place for 65 pts in 2016-17 programme.


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*189 Invitation in July*



farjaf said:


> It was good analysis, but lets see the report which might be release on next Friday. I am still very confused what went wrong with this DIBP but one thing for sure there would be a place for 65 pts in 2016-17 programme.


Hi 

We are hopeful there is place for 60 Pointers also. If quota is 5600 and 400 plus invites per month even though it is pro rated. 70 Point pool is not very high. To get 70 points for 261313 is exceptional talent. Either you have 20 in PTE or IELTS or you have Australia qualification and regional area qualification. There are lot of permutations to reach 70 Points.

Since quota is increased to 5662 it means 471 something invites per month. It is substantial number.

This is just the first round. So I think DIBP may be very selective. Last year in August score was reduced to 60. There was only one round in July. This year there are two rounds in July.

We should be hopeful and optimistic. Hopefully every one will get the invite

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi
> 
> We are hopeful there is place for 60 Pointers also. If quota is 5600 and 400 plus invites per month even though it is pro rated. 70 Point pool is not very high. To get 70 points for 261313 is exceptional talent. Either you have 20 in PTE or IELTS or you have Australia qualification and regional area qualification. There are lot of permutations to reach 70 Points.
> 
> ...


Mate, I don't wanna be in negative side, but previously (from july2015-march2015) 65 pointers got cleared in every round (see DIBP backlogs) but with huge number of applicants, even 65 points might not have opportunity to catch up, was thinking to get another 5 points to pass this ****.


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

farjaf said:


> It was good analysis, but lets see the report which might be release on next Friday. I am still very confused what went wrong with this DIBP but one thing for sure there would be a place for 65 pts in 2016-17 programme.


Only the response from DIBP on skillselect EOI rounds section can help us understand the current situation. Lets wait for that.

*To make it more clear about the distribution of marks in the past*

Feb 2016









March 2016









April 2016









May 2016









May 2016









To understand the distribution better, right from 23-mar the invites are only sent <100 ~86.

We can clearly see, 70+ is very minimal in the past based on the trend. PTE is there since 2014 October for Australia. Even for PTE, people are trying 3+ times to achieve 79 score to get the 20 points. It is hard to get 70 points without this 20points. I am not saying not possible. but it may be really really hard.

Lets wait for the words straight from the horse's mouth.


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*189 Invitation in July*



Nitasha11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for SC 189 on 27th Mar 2016 in 261112 skill with 65PTS. But as I saw so far no one has got invite with 65pts in BA/SA.
> 
> ...


Hi Natasha,

65 Points is good score for ICT SA. You may get invite by August or September. As ICT SA closed last on 70 Points.

if you go for reassessment you can get it done. But you may be back in the queue depending upon time you take to get assessment done.


Regards
Ridhi


----------



## Pirvaosg (Jul 7, 2016)

ANZSCO :- 261111 (Business Analyst)
Score for 189 - 65 Points 
Score for 190 - 70 Points (NSW SS)
EOI submitted : 5th July 2016

Need 2 informations

How to check the ANZSCO wise invitation cutoff :- if 6th July 2016 invitation round shows invitation sent for 60 Points then does that mean that my application is through ( assumption my EOI submission date is within the date considered for sending invites )

Generally how long it takes to get the invitation with my type of scenario 


Regards 

Goviwag


----------



## Nitasha11 (Mar 29, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi Natasha,
> 
> 65 Points is good score for ICT SA. You may get invite by August or September. As ICT SA closed last on 70 Points.
> 
> ...



Thanks Ridhi.
Does that mean my EOI date will get affected sue to any updates in EOI?


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

No updates on any invitations for accountants?


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*189 Invitation in July*



Nitasha11 said:


> Thanks Ridhi.
> Does that mean my EOI date will get affected sue to any updates in EOI?


Hi

I think so as it is mentioned on skillselect. If you update changes you will be back in queue as others are before you without any changes. Since I am not expert on this part. Seniors can comment. 

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## favour28 (Jan 23, 2014)

Ku_ said:


> No updates on any invitations for accountants?


Apparently a few were invited.Someone mentioned a 75 pointer with 24th June as date of effect and a 70 pointer whose date of effect was 27th May.
Just those two i read about


----------



## favour28 (Jan 23, 2014)

For accountants,it seems the last 70pointer invite was somewhere around 30th May and all 75 pointers


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Pirvaosg said:


> ANZSCO :- 261111 (Business Analyst)
> Score for 189 - 65 Points
> Score for 190 - 70 Points (NSW SS)
> EOI submitted : 5th July 2016
> ...


If your application would be through you would have received the ITA and the status message on your eoi would be changed to Invited

For 6th July round i presume only 70 pointers were invited and none of the 65 pointers got their ITA. 

In few days or weeks time the skillselect page will update the results of the 6th July Round which will show the cutoff date for ICT BA/SA


----------



## sonip (Jul 7, 2016)

*systems analyst - 261112*

hi everybody. I am writing on this forum for the first time.
I have submitted my EOI with 60 points in ICT systems analyst 261112 category with the date of effect being 09/02/2016(if it is the date of submission of EOI). I did not receive an invitation during the 6th July round. i would highly appreciate if someone could explain my chances and the prospected time when i can hope to receive an invite.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm actually afraid whether DIBP sent out 2600. Feeling they only sent left or decided to invite a whole range of occupations with night pointers from each but less in numbers for each due to breadth


----------



## Aramani (Jun 22, 2016)

when will skill select website get updated with the new numbers?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Aramani said:


> when will skill select website get updated with the new numbers?


Must be next week mid


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Aramani said:


> when will skill select website get updated with the new numbers?




1-2 weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawon Haither (Apr 7, 2016)

*EOI 6th July - Computer Network and System Engineer*



Aramani said:


> when will skill select website get updated with the new numbers?


Hi Guys,
Did anyone receive invitation for Computer network and system engineer? If yes, when did you submit EOI and what was the point?
Thank You


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

sonip said:


> hi everybody. I am writing on this forum for the first time.
> I have submitted my EOI with 60 points in ICT systems analyst 261112 category with the date of effect being 09/02/2016(if it is the date of submission of EOI). I did not receive an invitation during the 6th July round. i would highly appreciate if someone could explain my chances and the prospected time when i can hope to receive an invite.


With 60 points for ICT SA it is pretty difficult to predict when the invites will go for 60 pointers since the 60 pointers are waiting in the queue since last year. My presumption that It could take 3+ months 

You can lodge another eoi for state nomination if you wish to as it could come faster


----------



## iksh (May 25, 2016)

This invitation round went so unexpected. 

I submitted my EOI on 29th April for 261311 with 65 points and was expecting an invite in this round. I am very disappointed and devastated. I know there are many applicants waiting in the queue who applied even before I did. I don;t know how long the wait is going to be. 

Not sure if I should wait for the next round or just appear for a PTE maybe?

Can someone please suggest?


Occupation Code: 261311
EOI (189) Submission Date: 29 April 2016
Points: 65


----------



## sonip (Jul 7, 2016)

thank for getting back to me. Is state sponspership easy to get?


----------



## Aramani (Jun 22, 2016)

iksh said:


> This invitation round went so unexpected.
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 29th April for 261311 with 65 points and was expecting an invite in this round. I am very disappointed and devastated. I know there are many applicants waiting in the queue who applied even before I did. I don;t know how long the wait is going to be.
> 
> ...


Did you update your details in immi tracker, if no, please update it right away, it will be very difficult for us to track later


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

sonip said:


> thank for getting back to me. Is state sponspership easy to get?


Well i would not say its easy but yes applying for state nomination could give you extra edge towards securing the ITA earlier than 189. but you should be aware that state might have several conditions attached to the nomination. 

State nominations are independent of the invitation rounda happening every month.


----------



## anushat (Apr 22, 2016)

iksh said:


> This invitation round went so unexpected.
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 29th April for 261311 with 65 points and was expecting an invite in this round. I am very disappointed and devastated. I know there are many applicants waiting in the queue who applied even before I did. I don;t know how long the wait is going to be.
> 
> ...



Hi , 

I applied on 22nd April for 261311 with 65 points. It is just a matter of time. Probably in the next two rounds we should get the invite.


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*189 Invitation in July*



anushat said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I applied on 22nd April for 261311 with 65 points. It is just a matter of time. Probably in the next two rounds we should get the invite.


Hi 

How many 65 Pointers are there with skill 2613. In immi tracker there is not much clarity.
Is there any way it can be tracker. Or only through results published by DIBP.

I have applied with 60 Points for 261313.

Hopefully next round will give clarity whether 70 or 65 pointers will be invited.

Probably after that in September it will be reduced to 60 if there are 471 invites per month.


Kindly advice.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi
> 
> How many 65 Pointers are there with skill 2613. In immi tracker there is not much clarity.
> Is there any way it can be tracker. Or only through results published by DIBP.
> ...



DIBP doesn't publish the statistics of how many EOIs there are, so the only way to estimate is by watching invitation rounds over a period of time. That's still just an estimate though since you can never predict whether there will suddenly be a large number of high point EOIs submitted.

Internet trackers can be helpful to keep track, ,but they only have information on the people who happen to provide their details. There would still be a lot of unknown applicants who don't follow forums, use trackers, etc.


----------



## CMSUTHAR (Jun 28, 2016)

Jaysingapore said:


> Production/Plant Engineer - 233513
> Total points -65 (189)
> Age-30
> English-10
> ...


Have you received invitation on 6th Jul 16?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> DIBP doesn't publish the statistics of how many EOIs there are, so the only way to estimate is by watching invitation rounds over a period of time. That's still just an estimate though since you can never predict whether there will suddenly be a large number of high point EOIs submitted.
> 
> 
> 
> Internet trackers can be helpful to keep track, ,but they only have information on the people who happen to provide their details. There would still be a lot of unknown applicants who don't follow forums, use trackers, etc.




Trackers provide a valid statistical, i.e.?you dont need to know opinion of 100% of voters to predict the outcome of a referendum (in case of the recent Brexit example average sample was 2000 people with error margin 5%) . 

The same is here, tracker provides superb statistical sample of more than 10% of all applicants thus allowing to predict and to estimate very, i reiterate very accurately the results. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

Sawon Haither said:


> Hi Guys,
> Did anyone receive invitation for Computer network and system engineer? If yes, when did you submit EOI and what was the point?
> Thank You


Yes I did get it in 6th July round. I filled my EOI on 5th May 2016 with 60 points.


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

Dear All,

Which ICT occupation is the most in demand and can get invited for 60 points?

I am assessed as systems analyst and mostly unlikely to get invitation for score less than 70.

Thanks


----------



## alexander1980 (Jul 8, 2016)

*Question*

Any idea if any applicant who filed EOI in April for occupation 261313 got the invite in 6th July 2016 round with 65 points?


----------



## Jaysingapore (Jun 16, 2016)

CMSUTHAR said:


> Have you received invitation on 6th Jul 16?




Yes I did


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexander1980 (Jul 8, 2016)

Congrats !! I filed EOI with same score on 28th June. Hope I receive ITA in 2-3 months.


----------



## ns0314 (May 6, 2016)

alexander1980 said:


> Congrats !! I filed EOI with same score on 28th June. Hope I receive ITA in 2-3 months.


2-3 months sounds depressing to me....i've filed EOI on 30 th june? I am being optimistic abt getting an EOI invitation in the month of august....i hope i am nt being tooooo optimistic


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## anarzan (Jun 30, 2016)

alexander1980 said:


> Any idea if any applicant who filed EOI in April for occupation 261313 got the invite in 6th July 2016 round with 65 points?


Immitracker shows few got, from 16th April to19th April,


----------



## VCNI (Jul 8, 2016)

Hello 
Please find my details 
System Analyst 
Points - 60
EOI lodged on 5-July-2016

Looking forward for the Invitation. 
Would be great if you could advice when would that be.


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

Haven't seen anyone from 261312 here telling about invitation! Anyone?


----------



## alexander1980 (Jul 8, 2016)

I am scared of backlog of nearly 2-3 months. Hope it get cleared in next 1-2 rounds !! Until then fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SolJ (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi! Any feedback would be appreciated.

- Code: 221213 External Auditor
- EOI lodged: 29/04/2016
- Points: 70


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi
Haven't you received invitation in last round?


----------



## learner (Mar 5, 2016)

189 Subclass: ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
EOI lodgement date : 3 March 2016
Total points : 60

Hello 
Went through the posts on this thread . So would i be wrong to say that for 60 points in 261313(with my EOI date of 3 March) is unlikely to get the invite till October ? 
I would gain 5 points on 1 December (cause of useful 8 yrs work experience). I am skeptical that by then the years quota might itself be close to be finished . 
Should i redo PTE to gain extra 10 points ?
Should I just wait till any particular time to see the trend and than decide ? 
I dont wanna go for state nomination .

Senior members, pls help


----------



## yjadhav (Dec 12, 2015)

*a*

261312 - Computer developer
EOI Submitted on 17th June with 65 points .

Was expecting ITA on 6 July round , but I see few invites for 60 points who applied in May.
Does 261312 (Computer developer) & 261313 (Software engineer) does make difference in getting invitatinons...


----------



## SolJ (Jul 8, 2016)

makapaka said:


> Hi
> Haven't you received invitation in last round?


Hi there, I did not receive an invitation during the 6 July round. I'm assuming there is still backlog for external auditors?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Trackers provide a valid statistical, i.e.?you dont need to know opinion of 100% of voters to predict the outcome of a referendum (in case of the recent Brexit example average sample was 2000 people with error margin 5%) .
> 
> The same is here, tracker provides superb statistical sample of more than 10% of all applicants thus allowing to predict and to estimate very, i reiterate very accurately the results.


I'm not saying the trackers aren't useful - they are an excellent tool for people to see who has received an invitation and who hasn't so they know more about the cut-off dates, etc. 

But what they aren't capable of telling you is how many EOIs have been submitted. There's no way to know if the tracker includes 90% of all EOIs or only 9%. So if there are 25 people ahead of you on the tracker in the same occupation and with the same or more points, you have no way of knowing whether there are another 10 EOIs not recorded on the tracker or another 1,000.

I think it would be awesome if DIBP published more statistics information so you'd know really where you stand in the process.


----------



## SolJ (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi! Any feedback would be appreciated.

- Code: 221213 External Auditor - EOI lodged: 29/04/2016 - Points: 70

I did not receive an invitation during the 6 July round.

Is there a backlog for external auditors?

Many thanks.


----------



## bridge93 (Mar 22, 2016)

SolJ said:


> Hi! Any feedback would be appreciated.
> 
> - Code: 221213 External Auditor - EOI lodged: 29/04/2016 - Points: 70
> 
> ...



Yes there is a big backlog will take few rounds for you to get invitation especially now that the occupation is on pro rata. But with 70 points you will eventually get it.


----------



## SolJ (Jul 8, 2016)

Thank you for your reply. Is it not just the Accountant General code that is on pro rata?


----------



## bridge93 (Mar 22, 2016)

No external auditor has also become a pro rata occupation starting this financial year


----------



## Chanthini (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi

I have applied for eoi with 60pts on 18 jan .my aneszco code is 261313.
When i can expect an invite.
Do i have chance to get or should i need to improve my score?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

learner said:


> 189 Subclass: ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> EOI lodgement date : 3 March 2016
> Total points : 60
> 
> ...


Mate , 

I am in the same boat. We need wait for 2 to 3 months to see the trend.If there are more 65 pointers then we need to go for PTE to increase the points.

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Chanthini said:


> Hi
> 
> I have applied for eoi with 60pts on 18 jan .my aneszco code is 261313.
> When i can expect an invite.
> Do i have chance to get or should i need to improve my score?


By September we will come to know whether 60 points will ever be invited or 60 pointers are going to become extinct in software occupation or not


----------



## rehanca (Jul 9, 2016)

bridge93 said:


> Yes there is a big backlog will take few rounds for you to get invitation especially now that the occupation is on pro rata. But with 70 points you will eventually get it.


Sir, 
How do u get to know that there is big back log of 70 points in External auditor?? there may be big backlog but it will be with 60 & 65 points in external auditor... as we know 70 pointers under accountant occupation has a wait time of 1 wk then why he/she should wait for invitation from sept 15 till July 16 under external auditor occupation as the ceiling for auditor was already reached in sept 15.

Talking about pro-rata no body knows until DIBP updates whether auditors has been included in prorate basis or not, but even with pro-rata its pretty much sure that 70 pointers will get invited first no matter what is their visa date of effect unless DIBP start inviting EOI with 75 pointers.

My question is to one who has opted for auditor occupation with 70 points in April 16, when u know that till April 2016 all accountants with 70 points were getting invited and till 25th may 2016 accountants with 70 points backlog is clear... So why did u go for external auditor??? You should have gone with accountant and u would have got the invitation in next round only.

The other thing is kind of advice for all who are awaiting invitation in accountant & auditor occupation with 70 points..u all should opt for accountant occupation as u may know that there are more invitation in accountant occupation then in auditor..so better opt for accountant and reduce ur wait time and moreover 1 auditor with 60 or 65 points may gets benefited from this as their quota of invitations are less compare to accountant.

All the best to everyone awaiting invitation.. Thanks


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

What is the chance for 261112 systems analyst with 65 points?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

VCNI said:


> Hello
> Please find my details
> System Analyst
> Points - 60
> ...


With 60 points and july 2016 eoi it is difficult to get the ITA soon. May take several months maybe 6 months can't say for sure at this time since presumably the cutoff has moved back to 70 points


----------



## jesiu (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi guys,

I have question about required documents(I do not claime pooints for work exp.)

1. Passport (do I need attach additional photos)?
2. Birth certificate
3. Healt examination
4.PCC
5. English exame report
6. Evidence of degrees,
7. Skill assessment
8. Form 80 1221
9. CV

Is it anything I'm missing. I just try to gather dockuments before application to save some time.


----------



## agokarn (Apr 29, 2013)

Chanthini said:


> Hi
> 
> I have applied for eoi with 60pts on 18 jan .my aneszco code is 261313.
> When i can expect an invite.
> Do i have chance to get or should i need to improve my score?


60s will be getting difficult as the laws of demand and supply are proving their existence now. There are more 70+ people available and allotment is prorated hence 60-65 will always be lesser preferred.

I would suggest you to consider checking how you can add points. options below :

1) spouse points? that gives you 5 extra points
2) Definitely try a PTE for 79+... i was in your situation an year back.. after 3 PTE attempts, i got the score i wanted and today i have an invite on 70 points (EOI submitted 23/06/16)
3) Check if you can get a NAATI certification for language translater 
4) State points ? check for that and also select other states. SA, QLD, ACT may be easier as VIC and NSW are generally more in demand and again puts you in a big long queue.

Hope this helps.


----------



## sassandeep (Oct 12, 2015)

Hello All,

Hope you are keeping well. Please help me with below case.

Case:-
I have filed EOI on 19-April-2016 under 189 class as a developer program i.e. 261312 and claimed for partner skill assessment as well to reach 65 points. We got invite on 6July2016.

Current Scenario is :-
Primary Applicant skill assessed is for 4companies and outcome of ACS is positive. Also, we have claimed points for all these four employer i.e Company1: 2yr 9mnth , Company 2: 11mnth , Company-3 1yr 4mnth Company-4 10mnth.
Now we have issues providing proper documents for current employer and worried to proceed with the current invite which we have received.

My concerns and questions are:-

1) So, we are planning to file a fresh new EOI with a separate email Id?
2) If yes, can we under claim the experience for current employer and mark other employers from Company1-3 as relevant in EOI under class 190 which will fetch us 65 Points i.e. ( Age-30 , Education : 15, Experience: 0 . English test : 10 , Spouse skill assesment: 5 Total = 65). Is it possible and better way to do? Or shall we redo ACS and remove current employer from and then file a fresh EOI?

3) If we don't claim any point of experience also then too we are getting 60 points. So if we mark irrelevant for all experience which is positively assessed by ACS and not claimed in EOI. Will that be a problem?

To what extent it can be problematic?
I am just worried about my current employer documentation and verification. REst everything I have sufficient proofs to show. Please suggest the way ahead.

Thanks a lot.
SK


----------



## learner (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks for the Response buddy. Appreciate it.


----------



## outworldly cartoon (Feb 21, 2016)

I think we need to wait one more round of invitation to properly understand what's going on.


----------



## partha.paul (Aug 14, 2015)

*Invitation with 60p*

got invitation with 60 point on last week.


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

partha.paul said:


> got invitation with 60 point on last week.


What is your occupation code?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

partha.paul said:


> got invitation with 60 point on last week.


Whats your occupation?

Sent from my Lenovo S850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vijayabaskar (Jul 23, 2015)

sassandeep said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Hope you are keeping well. Please help me with below case.
> 
> ...


Hey Sandeep, what did you submit to ACS to get the current company's experience evaluated? If you submitted a statutory declaration or a reference letter then why can't you use the same. 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawon Haither (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi Guys,
I have submitted EOI for Computer Network and System Engineer with 60 points(189) on 6/7/2016. Any idea when i can get invitation"? 
Subject Code: 263111
Thank You


----------



## GSSinOZ (Apr 1, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> learner said:
> 
> 
> > 189 Subclass: ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> ...


Go for increase in PTE score. That will beat odds and you will get invite in next round


----------



## GSSinOZ (Apr 1, 2016)

Chanthini said:


> Hi
> 
> I have applied for eoi with 60pts on 18 jan .my aneszco code is 261313.
> When i can expect an invite.
> Do i have chance to get or should i need to improve my score?



Increase the score. That's the best way to beat all odds against you.. Else the dependency I'd always on dibp to reduce the cut off, which is not in your control


----------



## RajeevAus (Jul 9, 2016)

*Can anyone predict by when below EOI would get invitation?*

Can anyone predict by when below EOI would get invitation for 189 as since March 2016 no invitation has been offered for 60pts?

ANZSCO: 261313 (Software Engineer)
PTE-A: 01-July-2016 L-69, R-73, W-73, S-79 O: 73/90
ACS Application: 18-June-2016 | ACS Result +ve: 1-July-2016
EOI Subclass 189 (60 points): 8-July-2016 | EOI Subclass 190 (65 points) - NSW: 6-July-2016
EOI Subclass 190 (65 points): 8-July-2016 - Victoria


----------



## pallavidhar (Apr 16, 2016)

I had submitted EOI for same code on May 13 with 75 points, got aN ITA on July 6. ANother friend had submitted on May 9, th with 60 points, he got an ITA too. So I guess once they are done with the May EOI, you ll get an invite. May be next round or in August. 

Maggie, what are the chances of a direct visa grant within a month or so, if we attach all relevant documents at the same time of paying the fees ?



ciitbilal said:


> 263111 - Computer Network and System Engineer
> Age: 30
> IELTS: 10 (L 8, R 8.5, W 7, S 7)
> Education: 15
> ...


----------



## pallavidhar (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi Maggie,



What are the chances of a direct visa grant within a month or so, if we attach all relevant documents at the same time of paying the fees ?

I submitted an EOI with 75 points on MAY 13 for CSNE. Invited on July 6. 

Thanks in advance. 





Maggie-May24 said:


> June invitation rounds are completed and a new program year begins. This thread is for people who have *already* lodged an EOI for a 189 visa and hope to be invited in June.
> 
> If you are waiting for state sponsorship, there are several other threads that will help you. Invitation rounds do *not* apply to state-sponsored visas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mohammed Ali M (Jun 28, 2016)

HI all

Any updates on 6th july round regarding Accountants and External auditors and taxation


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

And any updates on Internal Auditors too?

Sent from my Lenovo S850 using Tapatalk


----------



## SolJ (Jul 8, 2016)

Mohammed Ali M said:


> HI all
> 
> Any updates on 6th july round regarding Accountants and External auditors and taxation


I'm still awaiting an invitation under External Auditors. EOI submitted 29/04/2016 with 70 points. Nothing received 6 July.


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi All,

Please advise asap, which ICT occupation has the minimum selection score?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

amabrouk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please advise asap, which ICT occupation has the minimum selection score?


Minimum 60 for subclass 189 for all ICT occupation. If you are talking about cutoff then it is always better to score higher to get the ITA at the earliest


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> amabrouk said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


I am talking about cut off as I am systems analyst with 65 points .. What is the chance?


----------



## Pennelloppe (Jul 10, 2016)

*code 221112-visa 189*

N/A


----------



## Pennelloppe (Jul 10, 2016)

N/A


----------



## Pennelloppe (Jul 10, 2016)

Management accountant (ANZSCO code 221112) 
EOI for 189: 25-Feb-2016
Points: 65
Invitation:???
PR Lodgement:???
Visa Grant: ???


----------



## Mohammed Ali M (Jun 28, 2016)

SolJ said:


> I'm still awaiting an invitation under External Auditors. EOI submitted 29/04/2016 with 70 points. Nothing received 6 July.


hi Solj,

70 points still u did not get? I applied on1st feb 2016 with 60 points some one wrote even external auditors are on pro rata basis. if its true u should receive by now. if not they are clearing the back locks from sep 15th 2015.


----------



## Mohammed Ali M (Jun 28, 2016)

hi Solj,

70 points still u did not get? I applied on1st feb 2016 with 60 points some one wrote even external auditors are on pro rata basis. if its true u should receive by now. if not they are clearing the back locks from sep 15th 2015.


----------



## SolJ (Jul 8, 2016)

Mohammed Ali M said:


> hi Solj,
> 
> 70 points still u did not get? I applied on1st feb 2016 with 60 points some one wrote even external auditors are on pro rata basis. if its true u should receive by now. if not they are clearing the back locks from sep 15th 2015.


Yes, auditors are on a pro rata basis this financial year. I'm sure there must be some kind of back log from September. Let's hope our invitations come soon!


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Looks not much updates in myimmitracker too. And 2613* 65 pointers are only cleared till 19th April.

When will they update about How many invites they sent already for 2613*? Eagerly waiting for that data to get some grip on guessing the dates of invite.


----------



## VCNI (Jul 8, 2016)

Where can I find the tracker. ??

Plz help. 





andreyx108b said:


> Maggie-May24 said:
> 
> 
> > DIBP doesn't publish the statistics of how many EOIs there are, so the only way to estimate is by watching invitation rounds over a period of time. That's still just an estimate though since you can never predict whether there will suddenly be a large number of high point EOIs submitted.
> ...


----------



## manishku0007 (Jun 23, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> Looks not much updates in myimmitracker too. And 2613* 65 pointers are only cleared till 19th April.
> 
> When will they update about How many invites they sent already for 2613*? Eagerly waiting for that data to get some grip on guessing the dates of invite.



Dont have idea about how many invite they sent for 2613** .... but next round definitely belong to 65 pointer ppl....as it only 65 and 60 pointer ppl left now....


----------



## manishku0007 (Jun 23, 2016)

VCNI said:


> Where can I find the tracker. ??
> 
> Plz help.


This is website address


myimmitracker.com


make an account in this...and then add your case..for your interest tracker..

like for me i am interested in "expression of interest-189" 

You can see how many are in the queue...and get some stats...you could have a rough idea...but not the exact number...


----------



## maestric (Jul 7, 2015)

I have submitted EOI with 65 points on 30 june 2016(date of effect). Did anyone submit EOI around this date and got the invitation . kindly msg me.


----------



## Aramani (Jun 22, 2016)

maestric said:


> I have submitted EOI with 65 points on 30 june 2016(date of effect). Did anyone submit EOI around this date and got the invitation . kindly msg me.


which occupation code do you belong to?


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

This wait is really depressing.
I waited over 6 months for NSW invitation with 55+5 points and I realised I was never going to get it. So prepared really hard for PTE and gained extra 10 points and thought I would have got an invite pretty much immediately. Looks like this wait never ends


----------



## Akaay (Jul 11, 2016)

*Experience*

Hi,

I want to apply for ACS skill assessment. I completed my Bachelors of technology in computer science engineering in June 2012. And my masters of Science in computer science in July 2016. 
I have work experience from two companies.

Company 1 : - 01/21/2013 - 09/28/2013
Company 2 :- 10/04/2013 - 12/31/2014

Will they count this experience as 2 years ? 

Thanks


----------



## UnDee (Apr 16, 2016)

Anyone with the idea when is the skills select website going to be updated with current round of invitation as July 6th? I still see current round as June 22. Usually how long does it take for web to be updated? 

Any response is much appreciated.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

UnDee said:


> Anyone with the idea when is the skills select website going to be updated with current round of invitation as July 6th? I still see current round as June 22. Usually how long does it take for web to be updated?
> 
> Any response is much appreciated.


Usually within 2-3 weeks after the round.


----------



## OZ-IMMI (Jun 22, 2016)

Akaay said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to apply for ACS skill assessment. I completed my Bachelors of technology in computer science engineering in June 2012. And my masters of Science in computer science in July 2016.
> I have work experience from two companies.
> ...


nopes, they won't.
as per my calculation, they will consider your experience as per 20 months which is insufficient.


----------



## anarzan (Jun 30, 2016)

Hey all, My EOI is 10th May with 65 points for 261313. Do I have any chance in coming round? After july i will lose points of my age and don't have any chance :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ns0314 (May 6, 2016)

anarzan said:


> Hey all, My EOI is 10th May with 65 points for 261313. Do I have any chance in coming round? After july i will lose points of my age and don't have any chance :fingerscrossed:


Dont worry mate.....u definatly gonna get it this time..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## anarzan (Jun 30, 2016)

ns0314 said:


> Dont worry mate.....u definatly gonna get it this time..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Thank you for your words. I wish and hope so


----------



## Akaay (Jul 11, 2016)

OZ-IMMI said:


> nopes, they won't.
> as per my calculation, they will consider your experience as per 20 months which is insufficient.


Hi ,

How did you calculate 20 months ?

Even if they count days it comes out to be 23 Months. And if they just count by the month which is what mentioned in Application Checklist. It comes out to be 24 months.

Thanks


----------



## OZ-IMMI (Jun 22, 2016)

Akaay said:


> Hi ,
> 
> How did you calculate 20 months ?
> 
> ...


ACS doesn't count incomplete month.


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

Will age matter at the time of invitation or at the time of CO review you documents ?

TIA


----------



## OZ-IMMI (Jun 22, 2016)

mission_is_on said:


> Will age matter at the time of invitation or at the time of CO review you documents ?
> 
> TIA


everything will be calculated from the moment you pay your fees.


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

Thanks for the information..


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

mission_is_on said:


> Will age matter at the time of invitation or at the time of CO review you documents ?
> 
> TIA


Your age and other points are frozen at the moment you receive an invitation. So even if your 33rd birthday is the day after you are invited, you would get the points for being 32. If you refer to the migration regulations, you will see the points all are based on *"At the time of invitation to apply for the visa..."*

http://www.austlii.edu.au/au/legis/cth/consol_reg/mr1994227/sch6d.html


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

Thank you.

For Example : If some one born on 1st Jan 1984 and if he will get the invite till 31st Dec 2016 he will get 30 marks.


If he will get the invite on/after 1st jan 2017 then he will get 25 marks. 

Correct me if my understanding is wrong.


----------



## NTIn (Jul 12, 2016)

I filled EOI in 261313 with 60 pints on 23 June 2016.

Please let me know when I can expect invitation?(Oct or it may take more time?)


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

NTIn said:


> I filled EOI in 261313 with 60 pints on 23 June 2016.
> 
> Please let me know when I can expect invitation?(Oct or it may take more time?)


No one knows for certain


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

It is better if dibp releases cutoff points for 2613* before the invitation round. This will help applicants to prepare for getting higher score instead of waiting for the invitations..it saves valuable time.


----------



## PunjabiAussie (Jun 14, 2016)

Islander820 said:


> This wait is really depressing.
> I waited over 6 months for NSW invitation with 55+5 points and I realised I was never going to get it. So prepared really hard for PTE and gained extra 10 points and thought I would have got an invite pretty much immediately. Looks like this wait never ends


Hi Islander, we are on same boat .. i too have same points and some occupation code . only difference is my doe for eoi is 10 days after you for 189.

Lets hope we get invite in next round or round after that. plz keep updated when you receive it.


----------



## Meissam (May 2, 2016)

OZ-IMMI said:


> everything will be calculated from the moment you pay your fees.




I am afraid your statement is not true. If you refer to dibp website you will see the term "At the time of invitation..." Which is the key phrase. Here is the link:

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189- 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nppaul78 (Jul 12, 2016)

thehuskyone said:


> 261313 Software Engineer
> EOI lodged on 20th Jun 206 with 70 points


Did you get your PCC and Medical done before the invitation? is it possible?


----------



## NTIn (Jul 12, 2016)

farjaf said:


> No one knows for certain


Thanks for reply however I want expected date for that, can you please help me to get some info normally how much time it takes to get the invitation for 60 points.


----------------------------------------------------------------------
261399 Software and Applications Programmers.
EOI date:- 28 June 2016


----------



## prvnmali (Mar 27, 2016)

*Can I expect invitation on 20th July? Sources?*

ANZSCO: 261313 (Software Engineer)
PTE-A: 20 Points
ACS Application: + result on 21 April 2016
EOI Subclass 189 (65 points): 26-APRIL-2016
Split: Age-30, Eng-20, Ed-15 = 65 Points 
Invitation: XX-XX-XXXX :spit::spit::fingerscrossed:
CO Contact: XX-XXX-XXXX
Grant: XX-XXX-XXXX

Will I get an invite on 20th July ? or Should I wait for august rounds.
I applied on 26TH APRIL 2016 with 65 POINTS


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

nppaul78 said:


> Did you get your PCC and Medical done before the invitation? is it possible?


Yes it is very much possible to do PCC and Medical before getting invite. However please do keep in mind that both are valid for 12 months. So if you are sure that you will end up getting invite in next couple of months, than only go for PCC and medical before invite.


----------



## thehuskyone (May 5, 2016)

nppaul78 said:


> Did you get your PCC and Medical done before the invitation? is it possible?


Yes, i did it before Invitation and Yes, its possible. Many people do this, if you can pretty much predict when you might get an invite. In my case, i pretty much knew for sure for Invitation date well before i got the invite.


----------



## prvnmali (Mar 27, 2016)

thehuskyone said:


> Yes, i did it before Invitation and Yes, its possible. Many people do this, if you can pretty much predict when you might get an invite. In my case, i pretty much knew for sure for Invitation date well before i got the invite.


I am expecting the Invitation, I next couple of rounds, Shall I initiate the India PCC,
I heard we need to give Visa application reference for getting PCC done, is it true?
How long is the PCC valid?


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

prvnmali said:


> I am expecting the Invitation, I next couple of rounds, Shall I initiate the India PCC,
> I heard we need to give Visa application reference for getting PCC done, is it true?
> How long is the PCC valid?


No Visa reference is required. I cleared PCC last week only.

You need to fill the form online on Passport website and visit PSK after 24 hours of filling the form. It will take you maximum 2 hours to get the PCC same day if your current address is same as the address in your passport and your passport shouldn't be too old.

PCC is valid for 1 year


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

thehuskyone said:


> Yes, i did it before Invitation and Yes, its possible. Many people do this, if you can pretty much predict when you might get an invite. In my case, i pretty much knew for sure for Invitation date well before i got the invite.




Same here. 

Going for a direct grant is a sure way to get visa quickly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prvnmali (Mar 27, 2016)

goaustralianow said:


> No Visa reference is required. I cleared PCC last week only.
> 
> You need to fill the form online on Passport website and visit PSK after 24 hours of filling the form. It will take you maximum 2 hours to get the PCC same day if your current address is same as the address in your passport and your passport shouldn't be too old.
> 
> PCC is valid for 1 year



So, I will proceed doing PCC, As I can lodge VISA on day of invite? 
How about Medicals? should we do before CO asks for?


----------



## alexander1980 (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi Guys, Please help me on this. I submitted EOI around 10 days back (with 65 points) for 261313 (with me as primary applicant and my wife as secondary). I haven't got the invite yet. My wife was unwell from last few days and yesterday she is diagnosed with TB. We have started the treatment. Please suggest what I should do now regarding my application?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

PunjabiAussie said:


> Hi Islander, we are on same boat .. i too have same points and some occupation code . only difference is my doe for eoi is 10 days after you for 189.
> 
> Lets hope we get invite in next round or round after that. plz keep updated when you receive it.


Dibp makes sure that not many people are in the same boat as too much load might sink the boat  so what they do is drop the passengers in regular intervals to keep the balance


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

alexander1980 said:


> Hi Guys, Please help me on this. I submitted EOI around 10 days back (with 65 points) for 261313 (with me as primary applicant and my wife as secondary). I haven't got the invite yet. My wife was unwell from last few days and yesterday she is diagnosed with TB. We have started the treatment. Please suggest what I should do now regarding my application?


In my opinion you should continue with your application and your wife's treatment. If she gets better by the time you are ready for visa lodge and going to do medicals well and good if not then you can skip her from the application at that stage and proceed with application as single applicant and get her visa processing after you have received the PR (though this procedure would take approximately 10-12 Months). 

This way at least you would be secured with the Residency permit and would always be eligible to apply for your wife's PR


----------



## razjoee (Jun 6, 2016)

Aramani said:


> when will skill select website get updated with the new numbers?


We r just over 3 weeks now since 22 June round, no update on numbers of this round on the site. It's all at discretion of the DIBP and I wouldn't b surprised if you get the 6 July figures way after the 20 July round. :fingerscrossed: still hoping they surprise us though


----------



## manishku0007 (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi... I am having 60 points filed EOI on 13th June 2016 with job code 261311 .
I am having 7.5 + yrs experience in Data ware housing using Informatica as an ETL tool. 

filed EOI for 189 ( 60 points) , 190 (65 points) - for NSW and 190(65 points) - for VT 

Can some one please tell me ..how good is melbourne for someone having my skill set? 

As i am in a confusion if invitation comes first from VT ....

Also should i remove my EOI for VT and keep only EOI With NSW and for 189 ?

Please suggest..


----------



## sharsha79 (Mar 6, 2016)

*minor mistake in EOI*

EOI applied on 15th June,16 with 65 points for software engineer(261313). In the EOI, made a minor mistake while entering the last date of my first company where original date was 30th dec but i entered it as 31st dec. Also this experience has been deemed not relevant to the relevant occupation. Could you please tell me if this can be an issue? Should i be worried about this?


----------



## javelin throw (Jun 29, 2016)

Any got case office assigned for 5th july invitation round?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

javelin throw said:


> Any got case office assigned for 5th july invitation round?




I would suggest to check the tracking data. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ns0314 (May 6, 2016)

maestric said:


> I have submitted EOI with 65 points on 30 june 2016(date of effect). Did anyone submit EOI around this date and got the invitation . kindly msg me.


Submitted EOI with 65 points on 30th june...still waiting for invitation....fingerscross

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## PRAVEENY (Jun 26, 2016)

Hi Friends.

Is it mandatory to have ITR-V, or Form 16 should be sufficient ?


----------



## nvraja4u (Mar 7, 2016)

PRAVEENY said:


> Hi Friends.
> 
> Is it mandatory to have ITR-V, or Form 16 should be sufficient ?


Form16 should be sufficient..


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

sharsha79 said:


> EOI applied on 15th June,16 with 65 points for software engineer(261313). In the EOI, made a minor mistake while entering the last date of my first company where original date was 30th dec but i entered it as 31st dec. Also this experience has been deemed not relevant to the relevant occupation. Could you please tell me if this can be an issue? Should i be worried about this?


I think it should not be an issue especially since the employment episode in non relevant to the nominated occupation code.


----------



## PRAVEENY (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks friend for your information.


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi..Im the primary applicant and I want to include my wife at the same time in my application.what all the documents required for my wife in order to lodge visa?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hi..Im the primary applicant and I want to include my wife at the same time in my application.what all the documents required for my wife in order to lodge visa?


Fees - AUD 1800
Academic documents copy
Cv (might or might not be required)
Medicals
Pcc
Birth certificate 
Passport
Language test results or letter from university/college or VAC2 payment


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

For English test..how much score does she require in ielts? And what is vca2 payment,,?


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

4.5 overall


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

Vac2 is payment(~4900 AUD) if ur wife will not get 4.5 marks or fails to get her medium of study as english.


----------



## Sawon Haither (Apr 7, 2016)

goaustralianow said:


> Yes I did get it in 6th July round. I filled my EOI on 5th May 2016 with 60 points.


****************************************************

Thank you for your reply. I have submitted my EOI on 6th july 2016.
Age: 30
Education: 15
Staying in Australia 2 years: 5
Job: 5
PY: 5
189: 60
190: 65

Do you have any guess, when can i get call?
Thank You


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

invitation result for 6th July is out; 230 out of 5662 got invite for 2613


----------



## Sawon Haither (Apr 7, 2016)

farjaf said:


> invitation result for 6th July is out; 230 out of 5662 got invite for 2613


*****************************************************************

As 421 places filled for Computer network and system engineer!! will they call 60 points next round? I have submitted EOI on 6th july.
ThanK You


----------



## vampinnamaneni (Jan 13, 2016)

farjaf said:


> invitation result for 6th July is out; 230 out of 5662 got invite for 2613


Where can we see this code level info also what was the cutoff for 2613 code 60 or 65?? I have 65 and entered the pool on june 8 2016 but did not get an invite

Sent from my XT1092 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

vampinnamaneni said:


> Where can we see this code level info also what was the cutoff for 2613 code 60 or 65?? I have 65 and entered the pool on june 8 2016 but did not get an invite
> 
> Sent from my XT1092 using Tapatalk


SkillSelect

Cutoff was April 20th for 65 points.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Sawon Haither said:


> *****************************************************************
> 
> As 421 places filled for Computer network and system engineer!! will they call 60 points next round? I have submitted EOI on 6th july.
> ThanK You


Yours is not a pro rata occupation so you'd likely get an invitation next round.


----------



## vampinnamaneni (Jan 13, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Cutoff was April 20th for 65 points.


Thank you Maggie. So I should wait for a couple of more rounds for my turn. Also in the Skill Select page I only see Subclass 189 info. Where can we see the code level breakup for 261313?? Appreciate your help

Sent from my XT1092 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawon Haither (Apr 7, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## vampinnamaneni (Jan 13, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Cutoff was April 20th for 65 points.


Maggie, I also have a query with updating Passport details in my EOI. May I ask you for help??

Sent from my XT1092 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nmongiya (Jun 22, 2016)

Sawon Haither said:


> ****************************************************
> 
> Thank you for your reply. I have submitted my EOI on 6th july 2016.
> Age: 30
> ...


Should be some time in October or November as per historical trend.


----------



## vampinnamaneni (Jan 13, 2016)

My code - 261313
189 Score - 65
Submitted date - 8 June 2016

Sent from my XT1092 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawon Haither (Apr 7, 2016)

Hey Mate,
I have submitted for network and computer engineer.
263111


----------



## sonip (Jul 7, 2016)

*Pro rata calculation*

How does this pro rata thing work. I just want to understand the basis on which invites are given out to the pro rata occupations. I know it has something to do with proportionality, but it would be better to understand with an example.


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

Only 230 invitations sent for 2613 on 6th July... Terrible round for 2613 group.
Hope at least 450+ invitations are sent on 20th


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Any hope for 60pointers 261313...submitted eoi on 23rd March 2016.
Acs going to expire on 28th September.
I will lose 5points for age after 23rd Jan 2017.
I'm confused.


----------



## PRAVEENY (Jun 26, 2016)

Hi Sudhir,

It is very tuff to get an invite with 60 points, can you share your points breakdown

if there is a scope for english skill improvement try to take exam again.


----------



## PRAVEENY (Jun 26, 2016)

suppala.sudhir said:


> Any hope for 60pointers 261313...submitted eoi on 23rd March 2016.
> Acs going to expire on 28th September.
> I will lose 5points for age after 23rd Jan 2017.
> I'm confused.



Hi Sudhir,

It is very tuff to get an invite with 60 points, can you share your points breakdown

if there is a scope for english skill improvement try to take exam again.


----------



## PRAVEENY (Jun 26, 2016)

vampinnamaneni said:


> Where can we see this code level info also what was the cutoff for 2613 code 60 or 65?? I have 65 and entered the pool on june 8 2016 but did not get an invite
> 
> Sent from my XT1092 using Tapatalk


It is available on the website.

last invite was for 65 points with eoi 20th April and total 233 filed for 2613.


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks for reply Praveen. My points breakdown is as follows
Age-30
Pte-10
2yrs study in Australia-5
Education-15
Total 60points.


----------



## PunjabiAussie (Jun 14, 2016)

Islander820 said:


> Only 230 invitations sent for 2613 on 6th July... Terrible round for 2613 group.
> Hope at least 450+ invitations are sent on 20th


No brother invitations will be close to 230 only even for 20 july invitation.

below is logic :

total no of invites for 2613 group (2016-2017) = 5662
now assuming there are 2 invites in a month 
so total no. of invites per round = 5662/(12*2)= 5662/24 = 235

some +ves :- 
Most of 70 and above pointers are cleared till 6 july

so for 20th july round
new 70 and above pointers accrued between 6 and 20 th july plus 65 pointers after 20 april till magic number of 230 is reached


----------



## sanjay kumar (Dec 19, 2015)

HELLO, Everyone
Anzsco code- 261312, (developer programmer)
EOI Applied- 27/10/2015,
visa subclass- 489FS (FAMILY SPONSOR)
AGE-25, EXP-15, QUAL-15, ENG- 0, Total=55+10=65 For 489 FS. Including SS10 points
Now still waiting any idea by when i should be able to make it? But the list of DIBP clear invitation round of 6 july 2016, cross my date and give invitation upto march 2016. i am worried someone let me know how the invitation quota given to family sponsor 489. and my point is also 65. please reply as soon as possible. 
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## nppaul78 (Jul 12, 2016)

PunjabiAussie said:


> No brother invitations will be close to 230 only even for 20 july invitation.
> 
> below is logic :
> 
> ...


Where did you get the date 20th April from? 
On 25 May 2016, only till 16 April were isued an invite. Did they publish the dates for this round for 65 pointers?


----------



## bryankph (Jul 13, 2016)

nppaul78 said:


> Where did you get the date 20th April from?
> On 25 May 2016, only till 16 April were isued an invite. Did they publish the dates for this round for 65 pointers?


If you scroll all the way down in the Occupational Ceiling 2016-2017 page, you'll see the cut-off date for 2613


----------



## anarzan (Jun 30, 2016)

bryankph said:


> If you scroll all the way down in the Occupational Ceiling 2016-2017 page, you'll see the cut-off date for 2613


It has moved just 3-4 days, I don't feel any chance in coming round  My EOI date is 10th May, 65 points for 261313. after that I will loose 15 points of age and no chance at all.


----------



## VMMM (Jul 12, 2016)

PunjabiAussie said:


> No brother invitations will be close to 230 only even for 20 july invitation.
> 
> below is logic :
> 
> ...



Where are you checking on these details. I am not able to find the page on DIBP website. Can you please help? Thanks!


----------



## bryankph (Jul 13, 2016)

anarzan said:


> It has moved just 3-4 days, I don't feel any chance in coming round  My EOI date is 10th May, 65 points for 261313. after that I will loose 15 points of age and no chance at all.


There's still a chance for you to get invited as most >70 point applicants were invited on 6 July (it was a bigger backlog before). You also never know if DIBP decide to bump up 2613 invites in the next round. Don't lose hope.


----------



## VMMM (Jul 12, 2016)

bryankph said:


> If you scroll all the way down in the Occupational Ceiling 2016-2017 page, you'll see the cut-off date for 2613


Ok got it.


----------



## PunjabiAussie (Jun 14, 2016)

bryankph said:


> There's still a chance for you to get invited as most >70 point applicants were invited on 6 July (it was a bigger backlog before). You also never know if DIBP decide to bump up 2613 invites in the next round. Don't lose hope.


Yes bryankph is right, you have high chances to get invite in next round unless there are abnormally large no. of > 65 pointers applied between 20 apr 2016 and 10 may 2016


----------



## anarzan (Jun 30, 2016)

PunjabiAussie said:


> Yes bryankph is right, you have high chances to get invite in next round unless there are abnormally large no. of > 65 pointers applied between 20 apr 2016 and 10 may 2016


Thank you guys. I hope and wish so :fingerscrossed:


----------



## enygma (Feb 1, 2015)

anarzan said:


> It has moved just 3-4 days, I don't feel any chance in coming round  My EOI date is 10th May, 65 points for 261313. after that I will loose 15 points of age and no chance at all.


You can still get it mate, don't loose hope. Have you also applied for 190??


----------



## anarzan (Jun 30, 2016)

enygma said:


> You can still get it mate, don't loose hope. Have you also applied for 190??


Yes, I have! I had applied for NSW and Vic, got response from Vic and they asked to withdraw from NSW then only they will proceed. Did that since then waiting for their response, EOI for VIC 11th May, 65+5 points :fingers crossed: 
Even wrote a mail to VIC to process on priority because I will loose points  they just replied we have updated information in your file/case. Wait is too much


----------



## Zafarahmed (May 21, 2016)

Does any one know if we can use debit card to pay for Visa application?


----------



## prvnmali (Mar 27, 2016)

*Will I get an invite on 20th July round?*

NZSCO: 261313 (Software Engineer)
PTE-A: 20 Points
ACS Application: + result on 21 April 2016
EOI Subclass 189 (65 points): 26-APRIL-2016
Split: Age-30, Eng-20, Ed-15 = 65 Points 
Invitation: XX-XX-XXXX :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
CO Contact: XX-XXX-XXXX
Grant: XX-XXX-XXXX

Experts please advise.. 
As there are less number of 70 and 75 applicants in between 6th July 2016 till now.? will I get the chance?
Also Last cut off date for 65 pointers was 20th July.

My main concern is there are only 1100 Invitations will be released in 20th July.. Will I be one among them.. I am not sure they release 230 Invites this time.

Thanks and appreciate any feedback on this.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Zafarahmed said:


> Does any one know if we can use debit card to pay for Visa application?



No brother I don't think you can. Credit card only.


----------



## PunjabiAussie (Jun 14, 2016)

prvnmali said:


> NZSCO: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> PTE-A: 20 Points
> ACS Application: + result on 21 April 2016
> EOI Subclass 189 (65 points): 26-APRIL-2016
> ...


mate, you will definitely get invite on 20 th july. just countdown the days 

there is some contradiction on DIBP website itself, where it says that maximum number of invitation for 6 july round is 2600 but when you sum all occupations it comes to 2302 so 300 + places are still left from last round and plus 1300 for 20 july round
this adds upto 1600 places in 20 july round. if suppose they keep ratio of invites for 2613 same then there will be at least 160 invites for 20 july round.


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi wanted to know my chances of getting an invite. I have applied on 19th may 2016 with 65 points under accountants category. 
Will be losing 5 points in Aug due to age..


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

*261311 - 60 -Jan 27 2016*

261311
EOI Date - 27th Jan 2016
Points - 60

Any guesses if can expect an invite by October first round since I am going to lose points for age. TIA!


----------



## manishku0007 (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi... I am having 60 points filed EOI on 13th June 2016 with job code 261311 .
I am having 7.5 + yrs experience in Data ware housing using Informatica as an ETL tool. 

filed EOI for 189 ( 60 points) , 190 (65 points) - for NSW and 190(65 points) - for VT 

Can some one please tell me ..how good is melbourne for someone having my skill set? 

As i am in a confusion if invitation comes first from VT ....

Also should i remove my EOI for VT and keep only EOI With NSW and for 189 ?

Please suggest..


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

manishku0007 said:


> Hi... I am having 60 points filed EOI on 13th June 2016 with job code 261311 .
> I am having 7.5 + yrs experience in Data ware housing using Informatica as an ETL tool.
> 
> filed EOI for 189 ( 60 points) , 190 (65 points) - for NSW and 190(65 points) - for VT
> ...


Check for vacancies on SEEK.com dude. It's a job portal which is widely used in Australia. It should help you in deciding on which state to pick.


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

anarzan said:


> It has moved just 3-4 days, I don't feel any chance in coming round  My EOI date is 10th May, 65 points for 261313. after that I will loose 15 points of age and no chance at all.


When are you losing your points for age? I think you will get your invite next round. And why don't you try SA state sponsorship if you are losing points in next few days/weeks.


----------



## sa2010 (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi friends,

I have submitted my EOI for 189 on 8th July with 65 points for 261312 (Developer Programmer). What do you think are my chances for the next round of invitations, keeping in mind the backlog of previous year.
I have also applied for 190 for VIC, but would prefer 189.

Thanks!


----------



## javelin throw (Jun 29, 2016)

USI said:


> No brother I don't think you can. Credit card only.


or you cab Bpay... and i think you can use debit card.


----------



## anarzan (Jun 30, 2016)

Islander820 said:


> When are you losing your points for age? I think you will get your invite next round. And why don't you try SA state sponsorship if you are losing points in next few days/weeks.


I will lose points on 25th July and I have already applied Vic SS. hope something comes before that :fingerscrossed:


----------



## VMMM (Jul 12, 2016)

Hey Guys, 

I submitted EOI on 12th July with 75 points. By when can I expect the invite?

Thanks, 
Varun

---------------------------------------
261313 Software Engineer
ACS submitted - 12th May 2016
ACS received - 19th May 2016
PTE taken - 11th July 2016
PTE result - 12th July 2016
EOI Submitted - 12th July 2016


----------



## anarzan (Jun 30, 2016)

prvnmali said:


> NZSCO: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> PTE-A: 20 Points
> ACS Application: + result on 21 April 2016
> EOI Subclass 189 (65 points): 26-APRIL-2016
> ...


Have you applied without any experience? Can we do that?


----------



## jebs (May 9, 2016)

You will get invite on 20th July.



varunmehta said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I submitted EOI on 12th July with 75 points. By when can I expect the invite?
> 
> ...


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

varunmehta said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I submitted EOI on 12th July with 75 points. By when can I expect the invite?
> 
> ...


Next Round - 20th of July


----------



## VMMM (Jul 12, 2016)

Islander820 said:


> Next Round - 20th of July


Hoping for the best then!

Thanks!!


----------



## prvnmali (Mar 27, 2016)

We can apply.. as far you have ACS letter with you.
I have less than 3 years experience in ACS and I am not claiming points for that.so I did not mention here.
Will that makes sense. guess cleared ur doubts.


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

In 261* codes ..which code we get invite easily for 60points?


----------



## PunjabiAussie (Jun 14, 2016)

varunmehta said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I submitted EOI on 12th July with 75 points. By when can I expect the invite?
> 
> ...


You can expect after 6 days on 20 july 2016


----------



## ngibson (Jul 14, 2016)

Hello to you all,

I have submitted an EOI for subclass 189 visa with 60 points.

ANZCO: 233511

Any idea when I can get an invite?

Many thanks,
Nico


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

Question to our dear experts. If my IELTS expires on December and I have not received an invite yet, do I need to retake or will they consider the date I submitted the EOI?


----------



## outworldly cartoon (Feb 21, 2016)

Was it a mistake from my side not going for state invitation also?
I just applied for Independent 189 invite, I thought with 65 points I may get it soon so I don't need to go the 190 way at all. But it seems I am the only and only one who has done this. 
I applied in 9th June.
Should I go ahead and modify my EOI? or wait for the next round to see what happens. My initial intention was 189 visa only but if its becoming too difficult then I feel 190 is not an issue either.


----------



## Meissam (May 2, 2016)

ngibson said:


> Hello to you all,
> 
> I have submitted an EOI for subclass 189 visa with 60 points.
> 
> ...




You should get it on next round (20th Jul). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngibson (Jul 14, 2016)

Meissam said:


> You should get it on next round (20th Jul).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Meissam! Hope I get invited next week. Where do you get this info from? I may be helping a friend of mine lodge his, since mine came thorugh so quickly.

Another question since I see you are an Ind. Eng and are a couple of months ahead of me presenting your papers: were you asked for a Health Check and Police Records after the invitation?

I could start doing them now, but I read that you need a case number for the MD to put on the medical records. So that would mean I have to wait for the invite to proceed with them. Any recommendations?

Have a good day!
Nico


----------



## Meissam (May 2, 2016)

ngibson said:


> Thanks Meissam! Hope I get invited next week. Where do you get this info from? I may be helping a friend of mine lodge his, since mine came thorugh so quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looking in SkillSelect statistics of 6 Jul round shows that all eligible applicants have been invited even less than planned invitations. It means most probably all the applicants entered to the pool afterwards shall be invited in the next round. I am not much ahead of you as I was just invited on 6th Jul and have not yet lodged my visa. 
You can do the medical and PCC even before being invited but bear in mind those have 1 year validity according to dibp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello to you all,

I have submitted an EOI for subclass 189 visa with 60 points and 190 visa with 65 points (NSW) on June 12, 2016.

ANZCO: 221214 Internal Auditor

Any idea when I can get an invite? Any chances for 189 invite?

Many thanks.


----------



## sanranjan12345 (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi
I have applied for 189 visa with 65 points on 12/07/2016 under 233411(Electronics Engineer), when can I expect the invite.


----------



## PRAVEENY (Jun 26, 2016)

outworldly cartoon said:


> Was it a mistake from my side not going for state invitation also?
> I just applied for Independent 189 invite, I thought with 65 points I may get it soon so I don't need to go the 190 way at all. But it seems I am the only and only one who has done this.
> I applied in 9th June.
> Should I go ahead and modify my EOI? or wait for the next round to see what happens. My initial intention was 189 visa only but if its becoming too difficult then I feel 190 is not an issue either.




What is the job code you have applied for ? It is always better to have 189 even if you had to wait.

mine is 261311 with 65 points, EOI date 4th May - I didn't opt for state as well. Let's wait.


----------



## UnDee (Apr 16, 2016)

I just saw the skillselect website is updated with current round as 6th July. But I can't find information on pro rata occupations such software engineers/Analysts. They have been including that information in previous rounds. Anyone with any insight on this? Why they didn't put that information for 6th July round? That could have cleared the picture for all of us who are waiting for invites.


----------



## PunjabiAussie (Jun 14, 2016)

outworldly cartoon said:


> Was it a mistake from my side not going for state invitation also?
> I just applied for Independent 189 invite, I thought with 65 points I may get it soon so I don't need to go the 190 way at all. But it seems I am the only and only one who has done this.
> I applied in 9th June.
> Should I go ahead and modify my EOI? or wait for the next round to see what happens. My initial intention was 189 visa only but if its becoming too difficult then I feel 190 is not an issue either.


looks like june 1st week eoi's will get invite in august end or beginning of september for 189 category

190 too has lead time of 15 weeks(victoria) so even if you apply 190 now, chances are you will get invite for 189 first.

but for your inner peace file seperate 190 too :-0


----------



## AusHereICome (Jul 13, 2016)

Hello all,
I have submitted my EOI for 189 with 60 points (Analyst Programmer) in April 2016, didnt get Invitation. 
But suddenly on 5th July I got a mail from skill select that my points are revised (got +5 for my experience as 8+ years now).
So now its 65 points, but now my EOI shows last update date as 5-Jul-2016.
However, event after this update, I didn't get invite on 6th Jul round, anyone have similar experience?

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

AusHereICome said:


> Hello all,
> I have submitted my EOI for 189 with 60 points (Analyst Programmer) in April 2016, didnt get Invitation.
> But suddenly on 5th July I got a mail from skill select that my points are revised (got +5 for my experience as 8+ years now).
> So now its 65 points, but now my EOI shows last update date as 5-Jul-2016.
> ...


For 65 points cut-off date during last invitation round was 20th of April. It means 65 pointers who applied after 20th April still didnt get invitations. You will have to wait until the backlog up to 5th of july is cleared to get your invite. My guess is you would get your invite in either 2nd round in August or 1st round in September. Good luck.


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

outworldly cartoon said:


> Was it a mistake from my side not going for state invitation also?
> I just applied for Independent 189 invite, I thought with 65 points I may get it soon so I don't need to go the 190 way at all. But it seems I am the only and only one who has done this.
> I applied in 9th June.
> Should I go ahead and modify my EOI? or wait for the next round to see what happens. My initial intention was 189 visa only but if its becoming too difficult then I feel 190 is not an issue either.


Dont worry. I think we both will get our invites in 1s round in August. My EOI date is 28th May. There has to be at least one massive 2613 invitation round in the coming days. Good luck!!


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

UnDee said:


> I just saw the skillselect website is updated with current round as 6th July. But I can't find information on pro rata occupations such software engineers/Analysts. They have been including that information in previous rounds. Anyone with any insight on this? Why they didn't put that information for 6th July round? That could have cleared the picture for all of us who are waiting for invites.


Its in bottom of the occupation ceiling tab. btw cut-off date for software engineers was 20th April with 65 points.


----------



## ns0314 (May 6, 2016)

Islander820 said:


> Dont worry. I think we both will get our invites in 1s round in August. My EOI date is 28th May. There has to be at least one massive 2613 invitation round in the coming days. Good luck!!


I agree with you that there has to b atleast one big chunk of 2613 invitation round ....my EOI date is 30th june.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## pr2b (Jul 24, 2013)

outworldly cartoon said:


> Was it a mistake from my side not going for state invitation also?
> I just applied for Independent 189 invite, I thought with 65 points I may get it soon so I don't need to go the 190 way at all. But it seems I am the only and only one who has done this.
> I applied in 9th June.
> Should I go ahead and modify my EOI? or wait for the next round to see what happens. My initial intention was 189 visa only but if its becoming too difficult then I feel 190 is not an issue either.


No you are not alone. I am in a similar situation, and now thinking to include the state sponsorship as well. The only thing which is bothering me is if I include the state sponsorship now will it change the date of effect for 189 in skillselect. Let me know how did you go with the modification of EOI.


----------



## razjoee (Jun 6, 2016)

Islander820 said:


> Only 230 invitations sent for 2613 on 6th July... Terrible round for 2613 group.
> Hope at least 450+ invitations are sent on 20th


I really don't think so..

There are 5,662 places for 12 months roughly 24 sessions if two per month are maintained - it looks likely they will..

to spread invitations evenly - (straight average) the dibp should invite 235 per session (570 per month) 230 for the 6th july is certainly not that outrageous for an occupation that is pro-rated.

Accountants too.....
Occupation ceiling 2,500
Number of sessions 24
Computed Average per session 104.1666 
Actual invited 104

Negative Variance 0.16667 of an invite lol :laugh:

dibp might not maintain the averages as calculated and the session invites may fluctuate.... but point is the 6th July was not unfair on accountants and ICT guys as is frequently said on the thread , probably just not as good as expected.


----------



## jamdarr (Dec 18, 2015)

261313 Software Engineer
EOI last updated / date of effect is 17June 2016
Points - 65


----------



## jamdarr (Dec 18, 2015)

261313 Software Engineer
EOI last updated / date of effect is 17June 2016
Points - 65
Applied for 189.
Any idea on the tentative invitation date?


----------



## aoma9842 (Jul 14, 2016)

Just curious how come accountants ceiling been reduced from 4800+ to 2500?



razjoee said:


> I really don't think so..
> 
> There are 5,662 places for 12 months roughly 24 sessions if two per month are maintained - it looks likely they will..
> 
> ...


----------



## razjoee (Jun 6, 2016)

aoma9842 said:


> Just curious how come accountants ceiling been reduced from 4800+ to 2500?


when was it 4,800? I'm told its been reduced repeatedly over the last couple years but didn't know it was once that high. Soon it seems one would need 80 points for an invite as the competition intensifies


----------



## aoma9842 (Jul 14, 2016)

Just searched in Google. It was 4777 when they first announced it. But later they reduced. 

source: acacia Occupational Ceilings for 2016-17



razjoee said:


> when was it 4,800? I'm told its been reduced repeatedly over the last couple years but didn't know it was once that high. Soon it seems one would need 80 points for an invite as the competition intensifies


----------



## mebond007 (Jul 5, 2016)

razjoee said:


> I really don't think so..
> 
> There are 5,662 places for 12 months roughly 24 sessions if two per month are maintained - it looks likely they will..
> 
> ...



Don;t know about even distribution but last year, 2613* got exhausted in Feb 2016 itself and I believe after that there was no invitation till 6th July 2016 when new FY started.


----------



## razjoee (Jun 6, 2016)

mebond007 said:


> Don;t know about even distribution but last year, 2613* got exhausted in Feb 2016 itself and I believe after that there was no invitation till 6th July 2016 when new FY started.


The concept of prorating attempts to balance the issue of oversupply in an occupation by biasing the process to give higher points an advantage. The fact that the ceiling is reached way before the end of the period tends to show that if the allocation of places is deliberately delayed by limiting the number of invitations per round, more 70s and 75s are given the opportunity to lodge EOIs and be invited rather than issuing hundreds af invitations to 60s and 65s at the beginning of the year when the ceiling has places to fill. 

Eternal auditors last year had a 1,000 ceiling that was exhausted 3 months into the year. This year it has become prorated. Why? Cause the demand is higher. In other words, as demand increases the DIBP responds by tweaking their system in favor of higher points and that's what they call prorating. 

I'm not preaching an exact theory of equal distribution here, I'm simply pointing out that the trend for last year may not be a model to use for this year. The DIBP like in the auditors case above responds to demand factors. Our occupations are so much in demand and stiff competition arises and like the principles of economics, the price (your points) has to respond (higher).


----------



## razjoee (Jun 6, 2016)

aoma9842 said:


> Just searched in Google. It was 4777 when they first announced it. But later they reduced.
> 
> source: acacia Occupational Ceilings for 2016-17


Ohhh you mean that glitch in announcing the current ceilings. They'd announced a figure including the 190 quota for the year and later amended. Thought you meant the decline over the years.


----------



## sheiky (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi,

Today applied EOI for 263111, Points - 65 (189)
As per current Occupation Ceiling for ANZSCO 263111,Computer Network Professionals, out of the total 1426 values for the year 2016-2017, 421 invites has been sent.
So for the rest 1005 values around 40 invites will be sent each round till the next year...?
Confused. Pls advise.
Hope will get an invite in the next round. Good Luck everyone.


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

razjoee said:


> I really don't think so..
> 
> There are 5,662 places for 12 months roughly 24 sessions if two per month are maintained - it looks likely they will..
> 
> ...


No not really. Being Pro-rata doesn't mean they send the same number of invitations in each round. If you check the last year statistics you would understand this. DIBP prioritize some occupations in each round and sometimes large number of invitations can be sent from even a pro-rated occupation.

Take 2631 - Computer Network Professionals for an example. Ceiling is 1426 but 421 invitations were sent on the round on 6th July. So we just have to hope that 2613 is prioritized in one of the coming up invitation rounds.


----------



## PunjabiAussie (Jun 14, 2016)

pr2b said:


> No you are not alone. I am in a similar situation, and now thinking to include the state sponsorship as well. The only thing which is bothering me is if I include the state sponsorship now will it change the date of effect for 189 in skillselect. Let me know how did you go with the modification of EOI.


file a seperate eoi with different email id and you will be okay


----------



## razjoee (Jun 6, 2016)

Islander820 said:


> No not really. Being Pro-rata doesn't mean they send the same number of invitations in each round. If you check the last year statistics you would understand this. DIBP prioritize some occupations in each round and sometimes large number of invitations can be sent from even a pro-rated occupation.
> 
> Take 2631 - Computer Network Professionals for an example. Ceiling is 1426 but 421 invitations were sent on the round on 6th July. So we just have to hope that 2613 is prioritized in one of the coming up invitation rounds.


Check out the post carefully, didn't say that equal invitations will be sent per round. I went on to explain the prorating of an occupation. Another thing, check the skillselect site notice that 2631 is not prorated so can't be compared to a prorated occupation.(see below) It is treated differently. We saw that last year with external auditors - that quota was finished by the 3rd round of the year since it wasn't prorated (this year it is though)

This is extracted from DIBP site..
"_Due to high levels of demand_, and in keeping with previous years, the below four occupation groups will be _subject to pro rata _arrangements to _ensure availability of invitations across the programme year_........"

ICT Business and System Analysts
Software and Applications Programmers
Accountants
Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers.


----------



## engineeroz (Mar 11, 2016)

sheiky said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today applied EOI for 263111, Points - 65 (189)
> As per current Occupation Ceiling for ANZSCO 263111,Computer Network Professionals, out of the total 1426 values for the year 2016-2017, 421 invites has been sent.
> ...


Applied for EOI on 13th July - 263111 - 189 visa (60 points)

Maybe 421 includes the backlog from last year as well.

Fingers crossed we get the invite :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sourabhmatta (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I lodged my EOI on 6th July with 65 points for 261313. Any guess when would i expect to get invitation?


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*189 Invitation in July*

Hi All

In occupation ceiling section it does not state anything regarding Pro Rata for 2613 and 2611 skill code.

As it was during last year. In last round 230 invites were sent to 2613 and 60 to 2611 skill code. if it is not pro rated for this year then are there any chances for 60 Pointers for 189 EOI.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All
> 
> In occupation ceiling section it does not state anything regarding Pro Rata for 2613 and 2611 skill code.
> 
> ...


Ridhi those occupations are still under pro rata arrangements. This is what the the skill select site says 

"Due to high levels of demand, and in keeping with previous years, the below four occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year. SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent (subclass 189) visas and then remaining to Skilled – Regional (subclass 489) (Provisional – Family Spon​sored) visas. If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations.
ICT Business and System Analysts
Software and Applications Programmers
Accountants
Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers."

Cant expect for the cutoff points for the 2611 code to come down to 60 so soon but eventually it will.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

vikaschandra said:


> Ridhi those occupations are still under pro rata arrangements. This is what the the skill select site says
> 
> "Due to high levels of demand, and in keeping with previous years, the below four occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year. SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent (subclass 189) visas and then remaining to Skilled – Regional (subclass 489) (Provisional – Family Spon​sored) visas. If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations.
> ICT Business and System Analysts
> ...


Please elaborate mate?


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi Folks,
I have submitted my EOI on 20th June,2016 with 60 points for 261312(Developer Programmer).
As per the latest trend, by when can i expect an invite? 
Also, is it advised to get the PCC (India) and Medical done before the invitation is issued or should I wait for the invite and communication from the CO for the same.

Plzzzz help 

Regards,
Brane


----------



## malikkhowaja (Dec 10, 2015)

have you got the invitation yet?


----------



## malikkhowaja (Dec 10, 2015)

gzstudio said:


> 2613xx with 65 points
> EOI lodged 27 April 2016
> 
> Hope to get an invitation in the coming round in July.


have you got the invitation yet?


----------



## adinil (Mar 18, 2016)

Any idea till what date eoi filed ,invitations received for 65 points.


----------



## Sharath009 (Mar 23, 2016)

adinil said:


> Any idea till what date eoi filed ,invitations received for 65 points.


Till April19


----------



## outworldly cartoon (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks for the reply guys



PRAVEENY said:


> What is the job code you have applied for ? It is always better to have 189 even if you had to wait.
> 
> mine is 261311 with 65 points, EOI date 4th May - I didn't opt for state as well. Let's wait.


I have applied for 261313. 
Its true 189 is better than 190 but if it takes very long than what to do?



PunjabiAussie said:


> looks like june 1st week eoi's will get invite in august end or beginning of september for 189 category
> 
> 190 too has lead time of 15 weeks(victoria) so even if you apply 190 now, chances are you will get invite for 189 first.
> 
> but for your inner peace file seperate 190 too :-0


I never knew it took so long to get a state invite and above that I was also thinking of Vic and you mentioned it. This all sucks 
I also think it will drag till August, lets see.



Islander820 said:


> Dont worry. I think we both will get our invites in 1s round in August. My EOI date is 28th May. There has to be at least one massive 2613 invitation round in the coming days. Good luck!!


True, my heart says 20 July but I kinda feel its unrealistic to hope for that unless as you say DIBP makes this a big round for 2613xx. 



PunjabiAussie said:


> file a seperate eoi with different email id and you will be okay


Wont it create an issue? Or we should use different documents for unique no like one for passport and other for Birth certificate? 

Somebody asked what I did, sorry forgot to quote. 
Well I am planning to wait it out till the 20 July round to see what happens, how much ahead does it move on the immitracker. As per that I will rethink on it.


----------



## PunjabiAussie (Jun 14, 2016)

outworldly cartoon said:


> Thanks for the reply guys
> 
> 
> Wont it create an issue? Or we should use different documents for unique no like one for passport and other for Birth certificate?
> ...


with seperate email id there will be no issue as you will have different EOI number. in past people received invitations both for 189 and 190 with this method. you can quote passport no. in both EOI's.

on the other hand if you tick 2 check box in same EOI then you will have issue if invite of 190 comes first and you wanted to go with 189 way. then you are bound to 190 only.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

mebond007 said:


> Don;t know about even distribution but last year, 2613* got exhausted in Feb 2016 itself and I believe after that there was no invitation till 6th July 2016 when new FY started.


I believe it was the May 25th round when 2613xx reached the ceiling. It's a pro rata occupation to avoid having all the invitations completed in the first 5-6 rounds of the year, so instead they are divided across the program year.


----------



## sanranjan12345 (Mar 13, 2016)

hi
I have applied for 189 visa with 65 points under job code 233411 (Electronics Engineer) on 12/07/2016. 
When can I expect the Invite?


----------



## Meissam (May 2, 2016)

sanranjan12345 said:


> hi
> I have applied for 189 visa with 65 points under job code 233411 (Electronics Engineer) on 12/07/2016.
> When can I expect the Invite?




Next round (20th July). Be on lookout for notification email. Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

PunjabiAussie said:


> with seperate email id there will be no issue as you will have different EOI number. in past people received invitations both for 189 and 190 with this method. you can quote passport no. in both EOI's.
> 
> on the other hand if you tick 2 check box in same EOI then you will have issue if invite of 190 comes first and you wanted to go with 189 way. then you are bound to 190 only.


I am not sure of this but can share my experience:

Applied both 189 and 190 with different EOI id's but same email and VIC found that and asked to withdraw but not sure if they can find out with diff emails..Hope they cant...


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

blackrider89 said:


> Please elaborate mate?


What more elaboration do you need my friend?


----------



## mebond007 (Jul 5, 2016)

Yes you are correct...i was under the impression that everything for 2613* got allocated by feb 2016...good to know


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

So 2613* out of 230 invitations only 3 days moved for 65 pointers from 16 Apr to 19 Apr. That means approximately 200+ 70+ pointers got invited. Can we assume that way?


----------



## Vijayabaskar (Jul 23, 2015)

pon.saravanan said:


> So 2613* out of 230 invitations only 3 days moved for 65 pointers from 16 Apr to 19 Apr. That means approximately 200+ 70+ pointers got invited. Can we assume that way?


Yes, that should be the case but these are the EOIs filed from May 25th to July 5th. These many 70+ pointers may not be there in the future rounds. 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

pon.saravanan said:


> So 2613* out of 230 invitations only 3 days moved for 65 pointers from 16 Apr to 19 Apr. That means approximately 200+ 70+ pointers got invited. Can we assume that way?


There are no official statistics regarding EOIs so it's possible there were 230 65 point EOIs submitted in those 3 days, or perhaps almost all were 70-75 points. It's impossible to know for sure.


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi All,

Iam in the process of filling up my EOI and i have a question.

In the Employment history section, do i need to mention all the titles i have held in my previous company?. In my previous company My designation got changed once i.e from test engineer to analyst. The reason why i am asking this is, in my acs report the last held designation alone is mentioned for the time served in my previous company? please help me out


----------



## ajaysingh (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi All,

I am in process of filing the EOI under 261313 (Software Engineer) category.

I am not sure which option to select in the education section of EOI.

Should i select Bachelor Degree or the option other qualification or award recognized by assessing authority.

If the later one, then what exactly to put in Qualification name and course name !

I am holding B.E. degree in computer science.

My ACS report says:

Your Bachelor of Engineering from XXX University completed XXXX year has
been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

Also,
How long will it take to get the invite if i submit the EOI before 20th July round with 75 points.

As per my ACS report, i am getting 10 points for my experience (with exact 8 years in Jun,2016), so will the experience points get auto updated to 15 points after July,2016.


Regards,
Ajay


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

ajaysingh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in process of filing the EOI under 261313 (Software Engineer) category.
> 
> ...


Ajay please apply before july 20th invite. You have a very good chance of getting the invite.


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> There are no official statistics regarding EOIs so it's possible there were 230 65 point EOIs submitted in those 3 days, or perhaps almost all were 70-75 points. It's impossible to know for sure.


It is quite up-normal if that is happened based on the small samples I have taken from trackers and dates. It is possible to assume 70 pointers are in the range of 180- 230


----------



## ajaysingh (Nov 3, 2015)

pon.saravanan said:


> Ajay please apply before july 20th invite. You have a very good chance of getting the invite.


Thanks for quick reply Pon Saravanan.

Could you please help in filling out the education section.

Which option should i select in qualification !

Regards,
Ajay


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

It is bachelor Ajay.

PM me your contact details if you want any help, You have a greater chance in getting the invite.


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

gonnabeexpat said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Iam in the process of filling up my EOI and i have a question.
> 
> In the Employment history section, do i need to mention all the titles i have held in my previous company?. In my previous company My designation got changed once i.e from test engineer to analyst. The reason why i am asking this is, in my acs report the last held designation alone is mentioned for the time served in my previous company? please help me out


Someone please help  

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

gonnabeexpat said:


> Someone please help
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk




Hi,
Last designation should suffice. Whatever mentioned on ACS, you should write that only. 


Occupation Code: 261313
189: 29th Jan 2016
190: 26 April 2016
190 Ack: 18th May 2016
189 Invitation: xxxxxx
190 Invitation: xxxxxx
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

Hello. Is there any class avail for pte 
Speaking in singapore? Im having difficulty on this part of pte. 
I couldnt get 65 pts

Thank u.


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

*Please Help!!*

Hi Folks,
I have submitted my EOI on 20th June,2016 with 60 points for 261312(Developer Programmer).
As per the latest trend, by when can i expect an invite? 
Also, is it advised to get the PCC (India) and Medical done before the invitation is issued or should I wait for the invite and communication from the CO for the same.

Plzzzz help 

Regards,
Brane


----------



## Josephite (May 4, 2016)

Brane said:


> Hi Folks,
> I have submitted my EOI on 20th June,2016 with 60 points for 261312(Developer Programmer).
> As per the latest trend, by when can i expect an invite?
> Also, is it advised to get the PCC (India) and Medical done before the invitation is issued or should I wait for the invite and communication from the CO for the same.
> ...


As per the latest trend, 2017 could be a lucky year for you.... So go for pcc and meds then itself.... 

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## manishku0007 (Jun 23, 2016)

Josephite said:


> As per the latest trend, 2017 could be a lucky year for you.... So go for pcc and meds then itself....
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk



I dont think so...i think by oct-nov you can get....so be hopeful...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

manishku0007 said:


> I dont think so...i think by oct-nov you can get....so be hopeful...:fingerscrossed:




Oh! This seems to be a very optimistic answer. But I think he may have to wait. Results of 20th July will give more clear picture though. Fingerscrossed!!


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

Has anyone here submitted the satutory declaration fir work history?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

gonnabeexpat said:


> Has anyone here submitted the satutory declaration fir work history?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk




Many do it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSSinOZ (Apr 1, 2016)

ajaysingh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in process of filing the EOI under 261313 (Software Engineer) category.
> 
> ...


75 points it's too good to wait for invitation. Trend is just apply with 75 points and you will get in next round. 
20th July is AEST timings. Accordingly wherever you are you need to manage. I remember on 17 the Feb, on person applied by 6.30am ist on 17th Feb.. And he got invite by 17th Feb 8pm ist. The expected round was on 18th Feb aest


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Many do it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





andreyx108b said:


> Many do it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks andre

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

Any hope for the 60 pointers?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## josebo (Jul 18, 2016)

*Need to link previous medical result*

Hi All,

I have applied for EOI on 26-April-2016 with 65 points under 261313-Software engineer category. While waiting for invitation ,I would like to clarify my doubt on medicals.
My company applied for 457- visa for my wife, kid ( 1 year old) and me . As part of that we went for medical test and that is valid till Nov-2017 .
I would like to know whether I can use the same medicals for my PR application also. As I understand there are some additional medicals required for PR. Will I be able to do only the additional tests ?


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

ajaysingh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just submit the EOI... You should get an invite next round ... All the best .


----------



## PunjabiAussie (Jun 14, 2016)

gonnabeexpat said:


> Any hope for the 60 pointers?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


long wait dude.. 2 month lag for 65 pointers as waiting from 20 apr 2016 .

seems even 65 points are less for this year. lets see how it goes after 2 days


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

PunjabiAussie said:


> long wait dude.. 2 month lag for 65 pointers as waiting from 20 apr 2016 .
> 
> 
> 
> seems even 65 points are less for this year. lets see how it goes after 2 days




Agree. A lot will depend on this round. This will give more clear picture of how it's gonna be in 2016.


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> The last time a 60-point EOI was invited under 2613xx was in the Feb. 17th round when the caught up to EOIs from Dec. 12th. So there is still quite a backlog before they reach yours. I suspect the July invitation rounds will be full of 65 and higher EOIs that have been submitted recently but not invited due to the ceiling being reached.
> 
> You'll need to be patient and hopefully over the next few rounds some trends may appear of whether they clear the backlog. In the meantime, if you can increase your points (e.g. improve English score?) that may help speed things up for you.


Hi Maggie
Thanks for the information. Below is my breakdown
Points. Trying to improve my english via pte. 
But having difficulty on speaking part. 

Do u know roughly by when 60 pointers lodged in june
Will be invited?

Also, do we know where to see the cut off date
Of nsw ss invites?

Anzo 261313 Software Engineer
ACS+ve 
IELTS (R 7.5, L 7.5, W 6.5, S 7)
Partner Points 5
Age 25
Work exp 15
Educ 15
Total 60+5(nsw state sponsorship)
189 lodged 16June 2016
190 lodged 16 June 2016


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

Yup this is why iam going to take pte a, if i can get more than 79 in all the modules ,my score will get bumped upto 70. 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Princecarl said:


> Hi Maggie
> Thanks for the information. Below is my breakdown
> Points. Trying to improve my english via pte.
> But having difficulty on speaking part.
> ...


Sorry, but it's just not possible to predict when a June 60 point EOI would be selected for invitation. There are still 2 months worth of 65 point EOIs waiting, and then all the 60 point EOIs since mid December ahead of you. Whether that's 500 people or 5,000 is not known, since DIBP doesn't publish these statistics.

As far as I know, none of the states publish any information about the cut-off for their sponsorship acceptances, so you'd need to simply watch threads on this topic to see if you can pick up any trends.


----------



## venkatfcb (Apr 4, 2015)

*Regarding visa 189*

263111 (Computer Network and Systems
Engineer) I have 60 points for 189 visa. Is their any cutoff for this 263111 ANZSCO code?. Just wanted to know how long it will take to receive an invitation 263111 ANZSCO code.

For 489 Visa I have 70 Points. Kindly advise me. which is the best option 189, 190 or 489.


----------



## anarzan (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi all, I have query regarding EOI, is it possible to apply for 189 visa without experience, one of friend is claiming 65 points without experience, she has just completed her degree in computers. Can ACS consider her? Points breakdown age:30, edu :15, english test:20.


----------



## imtiyaz (Mar 27, 2012)

*One day two go !!*

Hey Guys,

I am a 65 pointer in 261313 pool.
Hope tomorrows draw going to be positive to all, who have been waiting for invite.
Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:

Regards,
Imtiyaz


----------



## imtiyaz (Mar 27, 2012)

*One day to go !!*

Hey Guys,

I am a 65 pointer in 261313 pool.
Hope tomorrows draw going to be positive to all, who have been waiting for invite.
Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:

Regards,
Imtiyaz


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

venkatfcb said:


> 263111 (Computer Network and Systems
> Engineer) I have 60 points for 189 visa. Is their any cutoff for this 263111 ANZSCO code?. Just wanted to know how long it will take to receive an invitation 263111 ANZSCO code.
> 
> For 489 Visa I have 70 Points. Kindly advise me. which is the best option 189, 190 or 489.



I am 60 pts too but for 261313. Its very tough and long wait.
Considering 489 too. But even 489 im not sure if im
Eligible if my english is not 7 each. Any one hv idea?


----------



## anarzan (Jun 30, 2016)

imtiyaz said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am a 65 pointer in 261313 pool.
> Hope tomorrows draw going to be positive to all, who have been waiting for invite.
> ...


Hope for best


----------



## nishesh.koirala (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi,

I am expecting invite this 20th July. Do we have to notarize the documents to upload or a color scan copy will do?
Also, can we upload the documents on multiple dates (like on 21st July will upload PCC India and on 22nd July will upload the medicals)


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

nishesh.koirala said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am expecting invite this 20th July. Do we have to notarize the documents to upload or a color scan copy will do?
> Also, can we upload the documents on multiple dates (like on 21st July will upload PCC India and on 22nd July will upload the medicals)


Color copies will work fine. 

after paying the visa fees you can upload the documents at anytime does not have to be in one go. 
Medical results will be uploaded by panel physician

Best wishes for tomorrow's Invitation Round. The cutoff for the accountants at this time is running at 70 Points. Just pray it comes down


----------



## nishesh.koirala (Jul 7, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Color copies will work fine.
> 
> after paying the visa fees you can upload the documents at anytime does not have to be in one go.
> Medical results will be uploaded by panel physician
> ...


Thanks a lot Vikas.

70 is a huge number. Had to give PTE to boost points to 75. 
70 is the new 60 and 75 is the new 65 due to PTE.


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

nishesh.koirala said:


> vikaschandra said:
> 
> 
> > Color copies will work fine.
> ...


Can you please let me know what is your score in both IELTS and PTE?


----------



## nishesh.koirala (Jul 7, 2016)

amabrouk said:


> Can you please let me know what is your score in both IELTS and PTE?


It is in my signature.

Here you go : 
IELTS-A (L7.5 R7.5 W7.5 S7.5) 
PTE-A (L84 R85 W90 S85)


----------



## sheiky (Mar 1, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Color copies will work fine.
> 
> after paying the visa fees you can upload the documents at anytime does not have to be in one go.
> Medical results will be uploaded by panel physician
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions Vikas. I am also in the waiting queue, expecting an invite on 20th july round. Hope they send invites for my SOL code this time because last round they invited around 400+ invites.

I am working out to get a visa card for payment process.


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

I submitted my eoi today, and i have started preparing for ote a. Wish ne luck people. 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

nishesh.koirala said:


> It is in my signature.
> 
> Here you go :
> IELTS-A (L7.5 R7.5 W7.5 S7.5)
> PTE-A (L84 R85 W90 S85)


Why are you tensed? you will get the invite tomorrow. Plan for the party..


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Harish Chander said:


> Could you please help me..
> Hi Guys, I am going to apply for vetassess validation and following are the details... please help me in if there is anything I have missed and should be careful about.
> 
> Skilled Visa 189
> ...



Harish.. little confusing, So I will ask you some questions.

What is the JOB code you are planning to apply?

Is the JOB CODE part of 189 or 190.

If 190, have you seen which states are currently inviting those skills. ( Each states have their own criteria.. SA for example asked 80 points through out last year for some skills. Calling them high pointers)

Have you given IELTS or planning to give IELTS?. if you can get band 7 across in one shot then boss you are pretty much lucky. IELTS ( or lets say the team which conducts this.) play with emotion of everyone here and gives stinking 6.5 in one paper ( writing for many). Where are you currently?

Have you completed your assessment or filed for assessment? time line varies with each organisation. some take just a week and some 4 months. so are you prepared?

Put a time line in you signature so that we dont wander off making our own assumptions.

again why you want to discount some years of your work experience. getting 5 points difference will mean you jump the queue almost by million application. many 55 point friends are thinking hard to increase another 5 points. 

PM me and I will give you my numbers we can discuss you case.


----------



## sheiky (Mar 1, 2016)

gonnabeexpat said:


> I submitted my eoi today, and i have started preparing for ote a. Wish ne luck people.
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


You submitted EOI and now preparing for PTE-A exam.?


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

sheiky said:


> You submitted EOI and now preparing for PTE-A exam.?


I have alreqdy taken tge ielts general exam, and i have scored above 7 in all modules

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## sheiky (Mar 1, 2016)

gonnabeexpat said:


> I have alreqdy taken tge ielts general exam, and i have scored above 7 in all modules
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Ohh Nice. Good Luck on your PTE. I am thinking to wait till the invitation round and then try for 20 points for PTE if needed.


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

sheiky said:


> Ohh Nice. Good Luck on your PTE. I am thinking to wait till the invitation round and then try for 20 points for PTE if needed.


Do you have 60 points as well?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## sheiky (Mar 1, 2016)

gonnabeexpat said:


> Do you have 60 points as well?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Its in my signature. I have 65 points for subclass 189.


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

sheiky said:


> Its in my signature. I have 65 points for subclass 189.


Sorry am on tapatalk, was not able to see your signature.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

sheiky said:


> Its in my signature. I have 65 points for subclass 189.


Prepare for the payments and gather all the documents to be uploaded during visa lodge


----------



## anarzan (Jun 30, 2016)

anarzan said:


> Hi all, I have query regarding EOI, is it possible to apply for 189 visa without experience, one of friend is claiming 65 points without experience, she has just completed her degree in computers. Can ACS consider her? Points breakdown age:30, edu :15, english test:20.



Kindly help


----------



## sheiky (Mar 1, 2016)

*Thanks for your Motivation...*



vikaschandra said:


> Prepare for the payments and gather all the documents to be uploaded during visa lodge


Thanks a lot. Yeah sure. I am working on it. I gave the docs for India & Saudi PCC. I created HAP id for me, spouse n two kids. I managed to find Form-16 from my old mail and filed tax via clear tax website for the job role in India during 2008. 

Is there any document / list which has all the items we need to upload. I dont want the CO to ask me anything and just give d grant. :eyebrows:


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

if 230 invites going to be send for 6313 we can expect 65 pointers to be invited who are applied on or before 20 May 2016. If 400+ invites then sure 65 pointers will be cleared and little on 60 pointers.

Dont know how much is planned for this round


----------



## thehuskyone (May 5, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> if 230 invites going to be send for 6313 we can expect 65 pointers to be invited who are applied on or before 20 May 2016. If 400+ invites then sure 65 pointers will be cleared and little on 60 pointers.
> 
> Dont know how much is planned for this round


The round of July 6, had max number of invitations at 2600 out of which 2202 were sent, out of these 230 belonged to 2613 occupation code.

The round of Jul 20, max number of invitations set at 1300, I have a feeling - they might send approx. 130 invitations for 2613. Just my thought, hope you are right and I am wrong.

Sent from Oneplus One


----------



## thehuskyone (May 5, 2016)

I guess they are trying to make the invites last till the last round, in which case, the number of invites might be around 230,

i.e. 5662/(12*2)=235.91

They might send around the same number of invites for 2613 as the first round, since this occupation code is prorated.


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

thehuskyone said:


> The round of July 6, had max number of invitations at 2600 out of which 2202 were sent, out of these 230 belonged to 2613 occupation code.
> 
> The round of Jul 20, max number of invitations set at 1300, I have a feeling - they might send approx. 130 invitations for 2613. Just my thought, hope you are right and I am wrong.
> 
> Sent from Oneplus One


If it was like last year, one round most of the 65 pointers would have been cleared. By the 14 days roughly another 80+ 70 pointers will be queued up and that will eat up the backlog clearance. Last year there were two single 440 rounds. july and aug


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

I created my eoi today, it wpuld be swell if i could get ita tommorow. But it doesnt look like thats going to happen any time soon. 😞

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

thehuskyone said:


> I guess they are trying to make the invites last till the last round, in which case, the number of invites might be around 230,
> 
> i.e. 5662/(12*2)=235.91
> 
> They might send around the same number of invites for 2613 as the first round, since this occupation code is prorated.


From the past rounds, I can see the distribution is not linear or static. it varies depends on the needs/some other factors.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Wpxz_YSkxwGIDU4jaok7MkApZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/edit#gid=0


----------



## ronkar12 (Jun 8, 2016)

*CDR EA assessment queries*

Hey guys,
I am all set for initiating skilled assessment with EA. I have some general queries regarding the application for same:

--> Under education, it asks for official academic transcript. What is that exactly? I have my degree certificate from Anna University, India.
--> I dont have my experience letter from one of my employers where I worked for 15 months. I have the offer letter though and the last drawn payslip, will that do? However my experience with current employer is 8 years and 2 months.
--> As per the msa booklet, it says that the CPD should be written in list format. So I have given my bachelor and company details in the below format:
Designation:
Duration:
Location:
But my friend advises me to have it in narrative format. Which one should I follow?
--> In my professional engineer summary statement, I have not linked a couple of competency elements to a career episode (linked to other two CEs). Will this be a problem?

I am going to fast track my assessment and I plan to launch it by tomorrow or for sure by Wednesday. 

Please advise on the above mentioned queries. 

Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

sheiky said:


> Thanks a lot. Yeah sure. I am working on it. I gave the docs for India & Saudi PCC. I created HAP id for me, spouse n two kids. I managed to find Form-16 from my old mail and filed tax via clear tax website for the job role in India during 2008.
> 
> Is there any document / list which has all the items we need to upload. I dont want the CO to ask me anything and just give d grant. :eyebrows:


Follow the 190 checklist from DIBP website most of the requirements are listed. Alternatively see this checklist

See below for checklist

The following Forms and Documents are required:-

A) Forms

1. Form 80- Personal Particulars for assessment including Character Assessment- to be filled by and completed for each applicants who are 16 years of age or over. All the questions to be answered. Avoid using N/A. There should not be any gap period in Question#18-Details of addresses of the places where you have lived during the last 10 years (including Australia), Question# 20 Employment History and Question # 21 Qualifications undertaken since secondary school. If there is a gap, provide an explanation for the same.

Note:- The form should be filled in Upper Case. Either by hand or can be type written. Sign at appropriate place and scan it back to be uploaded. 

B) List of documents are required:
1. Photocopy of passports of PA, Spouse and all dependent children (if married). All pages duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
2. Academic/Education transcripts and certificates from Std Xth onwards for PA and Spouse (if married)- duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
3. Passport size photographs each of PA, Spouse and Children (with white background only)
4. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of assessment result from the Assessment
5. Visa Processing Fee can be made either by Credit Card (Master Card/American Express/Visa) or travel card in favour of DIBP
6. Applicant charge 18 years or over
Additional Applicant charge under 18 years
AUD $ 3600/-
AUD $1800/-
AUD $900 /-
7. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of Police Clearance Certificate from all countries where stayed for 12 months or more for PA, Spouse and dependent Children aged 16 years and above. 
Note : Indian Police clearance certificate must be obtained only from the Regional Passport Office.--------------------- may be submitted later on request when medical received
8. Copy of birth certificate - duly notarized or colored scan copy of original document.
9. Notarized copies or colored scanned copies of original documents of Work Experience letters from all employers for PA and Spouse (if married)- particularly the current one which must be recently dated.
10. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of original document of marriage certificate.
11. Birth certificates of children - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
12. Updated Resume of PA & Spouse (if applicable )
13. Form 16 (Tax related) from all present and past Employees (if applicable) - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
14. Form 2D Saral (if applicable) - Tax related - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
15. Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
16. Copies of Bank Statement evidencing the deposit of Salary to cover the whole employment period (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
17. Details of reference from present/past employment. (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
18. References from Client/Customers (Appreciation letter). (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
19. Notarized Copy or colored scanned copy of Valid IELTS for Primary applicant.
20. Colored scanned copy of IELTS with overall 4.5 bands for Secondary applicant or submit a letter from the college/institute/university in regard to medium of instructions as English during the course.
21. Sponsored Family supporting documents.

Various form that might be required. 
Form 80 Personal Character Assesment
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf

Form 1221 Additional Personal Particulars Information Form
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf

Form 26 and form 160 for medicals
http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/26.pdf

http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/160.pdf

Note: some documents not be applicable for other nationals like tax documents mentioned above. You can prepare similar document which might be applicable.


----------



## ajaysingh (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi All,

I have submitted my EOI today with 80 points (Age:30, Exp: 15, Education:15, English:20) under 261313.

Should i expect to get the invite in the next round of 20th Jul.

Also, once i get the invite, the PCC and medicals have to be submitted after lodging the visa application and submitting the documents and visa fees or before that !

What are the additional documents which we need to submit apart from the ones we submitted during ACS skill assessment !

Regards,
Ajay


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

ajaysingh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI today with 80 points (Age:30, Exp: 15, Education:15, English:20) under 261313.
> 
> ...


With 80 points you get invited tomorrow. Start preparing for the fees and documents. 

Fill the online form 1393 after ITA pay the fees and then start uploading documents. 

Refer to above post about document checklist.


----------



## ajaysingh (Nov 3, 2015)

ajaysingh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI today with 80 points (Age:30, Exp: 15, Education:15, English:20) under 261313.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I missed the post just above which answers my last question.

But, here also, do i have to still upload the education and experience related documents of my spouse if i am not claiming points for her !


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

ajaysingh said:


> Sorry, I missed the post just above which answers my last question.
> 
> But, here also, do i have to still upload the education and experience related documents of my spouse if i am not claiming points for her !


Employement documents might not be required but the educational documents would serve as supporting documents especially if you are submitting letter from college/university which states the medium of instruction for the entire course is english.


----------



## sheiky (Mar 1, 2016)

*Thank You*



vikaschandra said:


> Follow the 190 checklist from DIBP website most of the requirements are listed. Alternatively see this checklist


Thanks a ton for sharing this handy information.


----------



## karthiktk (Jun 29, 2016)

I have submitted EOI today (18th July) for 261313 with 65 points. Any idea when should I expect the invite?


----------



## sheiky (Mar 1, 2016)

karthiktk said:


> I have submitted EOI today (18th July) for 261313 with 65 points. Any idea when should I expect the invite?


Most of the 65 and 60 pointers applicants are expecting an invite in this 20th july round which is approximately in 18 hrs from now.


----------



## 1106762 (Jan 19, 2016)

*221213 - Ext Auditor*



vikaschandra said:


> With 80 points you get invited tomorrow. Start preparing for the fees and documents.
> 
> Fill the online form 1393 after ITA pay the fees and then start uploading documents.
> 
> Refer to above post about document checklist.


Vikas

I uploaded EOI on 8th June with 65 under 221213 (Auditor). Any Idea when i can expect invite? 
Also if i receive my results of Masters i did in AUSTRALIA today ? would i be able to claim points for them ? 
Thanks in Advance..


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

acr said:


> Vikas
> 
> I uploaded EOI on 8th June with 65 under 221213 (Auditor). Any Idea when i can expect invite?
> Also if i receive my results of Masters i did in AUSTRALIA today ? would i be able to claim points for them ?
> Thanks in Advance..


Maybe next year man. 

You can claim points for Australian Study.


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi Vikas, i must say that you are doing a wonderful job helping almost everyone here. Just wanted to say thanks on behalf of all of us.


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

All the best guys for today's round. Keep the group posted.


----------



## engineeroz (Mar 11, 2016)

sheiky said:


> Most of the 65 and 60 pointers applicants are expecting an invite in this 20th july round which is approximately in 18 hrs from now.


All the best for tonight...nervous...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

Good luck folks! Date submitted: 10/07/2016 with 65 points :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jebs (May 9, 2016)

*Just 6 hours to go*

Next round is just 6 hours from now. We will have a clear picture of how 2016 is going to be after today's round.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## SolJ (Jul 8, 2016)

acr said:


> vikaschandra said:
> 
> 
> > With 80 points you get invited tomorrow. Start preparing for the fees and documents.
> ...




I am still awaiting invitation under External Auditor with 70 points. Holding thumbs!!


----------



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

jebs said:


> Next round is just 6 hours from now. We will have a clear picture of how 2016 is going to be after today's round.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Can any of you experts please explain whether the invitations are sent automatically at midnight or throughout the day of 20th july? :confused2:

Thanks in advance! *excited* :fingerscrossed:


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Yes it will be automatically sent


----------



## favour28 (Jan 23, 2014)

70 Points and waiting


----------



## mahoorfa (Jul 19, 2016)

I think that I am the strangest case in this forum. I submitted an EOI yesterday with 60 points. My 33yo BD is 1 august and my point will fall to 55. It is my only chance to be granted a 189 visa


----------



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

mahoorfa said:


> I think that I am the strangest case in this forum. I submitted an EOI yesterday with 60 points. My 33yo BD is 1 august and my point will fall to 55. It is my only chance to be granted a 189 visa


Hmm that will be hard to get an invite with 60 points this round as far as I know. :confused2: 
Did you try state sponsorship? It will give you an additional 5pts.


----------



## mahoorfa (Jul 19, 2016)

sphider said:


> Hmm that will be hard to get an invite with 60 points this round as far as I know. :confused2:
> Did you try state sponsorship? It will give you an additional 5pts.


I submitted EOI for both 189 and 190


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

sphider said:


> Hmm that will be hard to get an invite with 60 points this round as far as I know. :confused2:
> Did you try state sponsorship? It will give you an additional 5pts.


Hey!! some thing wrong in your signature's EOI date. 65 pointers are invited till 20th April 2016. and 60 pointers till 12th of DEC'15


----------



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

madhuri1310 said:


> Hey!! some thing wrong in your signature's EOI date. 65 pointers are invited till 20th April 2016. and 60 pointers till 12th of DEC'15


Ooops! Copy & Paste error! 
Thank you!


----------



## nomaduser (Jul 14, 2016)

*Invitation Timing*

Hey Guys,

What time do you invitations usually get sent out at? Does anyone have any idea? Plus is it according to GMT or Australian time zone?

It would also be nice to hear from people who have received an invitation previously 

Thanks!


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

nomaduser said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




07:30 pm IST.


----------



## agokarn (Apr 29, 2013)

nomaduser said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It starts at midnight Australia eastern time. You will have an email by 00:22. Keep refreshing skillselect. If u get invite, you will see the magic Apply button by 00:10

Good luck people 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nomaduser (Jul 14, 2016)

agokarn said:


> It starts at midnight Australia eastern time. You will have an email by 00:22. Keep refreshing skillselect. If u get invite, you will see the magic Apply button by 00:10
> 
> Good luck people
> 
> ...



Hahah thank you..Lets hope for some magic :second:


----------



## sheiky (Mar 1, 2016)

For those who are new to this ITA process like me, I found a YT vid which shows how we will get the email and how the magic Apply button look like...


----------



## UnDee (Apr 16, 2016)

Any chance tomorrow for Analysts with 65 points, submitted EOI on 18th may? If not then how soon? August or September?


----------



## sheiky (Mar 1, 2016)

UnDee said:


> Any chance tomorrow for Analysts with 65 points, submitted EOI on 18th may? If not then how soon? August or September?


If you are asking about Occupation ID: 2611 - ICT Business and Systems Analysts, it is now subjected to pro rata and the cut off points score is 70. Hope they should reduce it soon. I saw a separate thread for system analyst where they analyze this trend every round.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

1 hour 20 mints to go


----------



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

atharalikhichi said:


> 1 hour 20 mints to go


:spit::cheer2::bowl:


----------



## login2jack (Apr 11, 2016)

*Any chance to get invitation this round?*

This time will I get an invitation ? from your view? 
my details are at my signature


----------



## ASAMITSS (Jun 13, 2016)

login2jack said:


> This time will I get an invitation ? from your view?
> my details are at my signature


You should get invite this time all the best


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Will I get an invitation? Details are in my signature too. Thanks.


----------



## nyx84 (Jul 19, 2016)

login2jack said:


> This time will I get an invitation ? from your view?
> my details are at my signature


You will ^^


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

Guess the cut off date for 65 marks of 2613*

I think it will be around 17-18 May.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

nyx84 said:


> You will ^^


Thanks. Hoping so....


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

Applied yesterday currentky i have 60 points. Will i get ita in another 30 minutes 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Ggbn (Jul 6, 2016)

Submitted on 6th june, updated again on 6th july. 261313 points 65. Should i expect an invite this time?


----------



## jebs (May 9, 2016)

Hi Guys,
Wish you all good luck. Invitations rounds in 30 minutes. Whosoever gets the invite, please update us with your code, points and EOI date. Also please update https://myimmitracker.com/


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

gonnabeexpat said:


> Applied yesterday currentky i have 60 points. Will i get ita in another 30 minutes
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk




I wish you get it this time then I will automatically get it too. 
Same points but earlier date. 

It's most unlikely though.


----------



## sheiky (Mar 1, 2016)

gonnabeexpat said:


> Applied yesterday currentky i have 60 points. Will i get ita in another 30 minutes
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


There are cases where they applied hours before the rounds and got the ITA right away. As this is the second round starting this year considering the backlogs are cleared in the first round, high chances are there for getting an invite.


Pls do update your signature.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

*Good luck & Request!*

Good luck everyone for today's round. 

Those who get invited today, please make sure to withdraw your 190 EOIs be it any state. It will give the 60 pointers and below a good chance to receive an invite for states sponsorship.


----------



## Sharath009 (Mar 23, 2016)

Am in the same boat.. Applied on 10-May with 65 points(261313). All d best. 10mins to go


----------



## login2jack (Apr 11, 2016)

Sharath009 said:


> Am in the same boat.. Applied on 10-May with 65 points(261313). All d best. 10mins to go


Me too the same. code is different


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

good luck guys!


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Dear Members, *Status update please ????????????????? Status please ?????????*


----------



## arpit2016 (Jul 6, 2016)

How to check for invite?


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Anyone 60pointers?


----------



## Chanthini (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi,

i was in Australia 3 years back.I claimed 1 year(5 pts) in EOI.I have 60 pts and i submitted on 18-jan-16.what are the proofs can i provide as a proof.As of now i don't have any of my colleagues to attest me.Is that PAYG statement is enough.Please do guide me

Thanks
Aneetha


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

arpit2016 said:


> How to check for invite?


Check EOI status first. Email could get bit late also.


----------



## shaancm (Nov 9, 2015)

65 points- 2613
EOI submitted on 3-june
Nothing yet 
Shaan


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Good luck everyone waiting for their ITA


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

anyone with 65 points 2613xx?


----------



## mahoorfa (Jul 19, 2016)

i am 60 pointer and invited:heh::heh::heh::heh::heh::heh:


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

Good luck guys


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

shaancm said:


> 65 points- 2613
> EOI submitted on 3-june
> Nothing yet
> Shaan
> ...


No invitationat all today? No updates from anybody..... Immitracker silent as welll :juggle:


----------



## arpit2016 (Jul 6, 2016)

shaancm said:


> 65 points- 2613
> EOI submitted on 3-june
> Nothing yet
> Shaan
> ...


I dont see anything either..submitted eoi with 70 pts


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

mahoorfa said:


> i am 60 pointer and invited:heh::heh::heh::heh::heh::heh:


Congrats buddy


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Mahoorfa..what is ur occupation code and eoi date?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

mahoorfa said:


> i am 60 pointer and invited:heh::heh::heh::heh::heh::heh:


What occupation?


----------



## Aramani (Jun 22, 2016)

mahoorfa said:


> i am 60 pointer and invited:heh::heh::heh::heh::heh::heh:


which ANZCO code , do you belong to?


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

shaancm said:


> 65 points- 2613
> EOI submitted on 3-june
> Nothing yet
> Shaan
> ...


EOI Submitted 15 Jul
70 Pts - 2613
Nothing yet for me too


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

mahoorfa said:


> i am 60 pointer and invited:heh::heh::heh::heh::heh::heh:


Whats ur job code and point brkdwn please


----------



## shaancm (Nov 9, 2015)

vibhu1212 said:


> EOI Submitted 15 Jul
> 
> 70 Pts - 2613
> 
> Nothing yet for me too




Lets wait..take a deep breath..lol
Shaan


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

arpit2016 said:


> I dont see anything either..submitted eoi with 70 pts


70 also not invited ... suprizing


----------



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

Nothing yet. 65 pts :confused2:


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

shaancm said:


> Lets wait..take a deep breath..lol
> Shaan
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Yeah. No choice except breathing


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

*==&gt;189 EOI Invitations for July 2016 round &lt;==*

This time invitations starting from 60 points first lol


----------



## Ggbn (Jul 6, 2016)

65 points 6th june. No invite yet


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Ggbn said:


> 65 points 6th june. No invite yet


May be on the way dude. What is the EOI status?


----------



## gzstudio (Apr 4, 2016)

how long does the invitation last? 20 min or 30 min ?
65pt here waiting grrr...


----------



## sheiky (Mar 1, 2016)

Guys, by God's grace ITA invite came for me in Skillselect. Email might be delayed, please check skillselect.


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

gzstudio said:


> how long does the invitation last? 20 min or 30 min ?
> 65pt here waiting grrr...


You will get this time dont worry


----------



## Ggbn (Jul 6, 2016)

Still says submitted


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

sheiky said:


> Guys, by God's grace ITA invite came for me in Skillselect. Email might be delayed, please check skillselect.




Congrats


----------



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

sheiky said:


> Guys, by God's grace ITA invite came for me in Skillselect. Email might be delayed, please check skillselect.


Checking it all the time here. F5 key is melting


----------



## shaancm (Nov 9, 2015)

sheiky said:


> Guys, by God's grace ITA invite came for me in Skillselect. Email might be delayed, please check skillselect.




Congrats buddy


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## gzstudio (Apr 4, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> You will get this time dont worry


I hope you are right man.


----------



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

sheiky said:


> Guys, by God's grace ITA invite came for me in Skillselect. Email might be delayed, please check skillselect.


Congrats!


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

sheiky said:


> Guys, by God's grace ITA invite came for me in Skillselect. Email might be delayed, please check skillselect.


What and where to check in skillselect?


----------



## Ggbn (Jul 6, 2016)

daussie said:


> Ggbn said:
> 
> 
> > 65 points 6th june. No invite yet
> ...


Still says submitted. Really hope i get this time


----------



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

vibhu1212 said:


> What and where to check in skillselect?


Login to skill select and check Status: in top right corner. Should say INVITED if you got one.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Another pathetic round?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Any one Internal Auditor with 60 points got invited?


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

daussie said:


> Another pathetic round?


Think so, Kindly Update your signature with your application details


----------



## Ggbn (Jul 6, 2016)

vibhu1212 said:


> sheiky said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, by God's grace ITA invite came for me in Skillselect. Email might be delayed, please check skillselect.
> ...


Congrats mate. What is your Anz code and points


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

sheiky said:


> Guys, by God's grace ITA invite came for me in Skillselect. Email might be delayed, please check skillselect.


Congrats Buddy. Same job code


----------



## imtiyaz (Mar 27, 2012)

sheiky said:


> Guys, by God's grace ITA invite came for me in Skillselect. Email might be delayed, please check skillselect.


Hearty Congratulations buddy. Wish yoiu all the best for your next steps.

~ Imtiyaz


----------



## anarzan (Jun 30, 2016)

Anyone with 65 points for 261313 got invited?


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Even 70 pointers are not cleared this round.


----------



## imtiyaz (Mar 27, 2012)

No updates from 65 pointers.. no updates on immitracker..
What is happened in this round !!! ????
:noidea::eyebrows::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Aramani (Jun 22, 2016)

anyone from 2613? irrespective of points


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

Aramani said:


> anyone from 2613? irrespective of points


Yup, me for code 2613 and 70 points. It still says as SUBMITTED in skill select :confused2:


----------



## sheiky (Mar 1, 2016)

*Thanks for the Wishes*



Ggbn said:


> Congrats mate. What is your Anz code and points


Thanks Buddy. Its in my signature. Apply button appeared around 12 AM AEST and email received 12:20AM AEST.
Though I came outside for shopping, I went to update immitracker it is already updated by Mod. Thanks.


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

vibhu1212 said:


> Yup, me for code 2613 and 70 points. It still says as SUBMITTED in skill select :confused2:


when did u submit eoi?


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Myimmtracker no updates for 2613*

another disappointing round. 2613 cursed


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

farjaf said:


> when did u submit eoi?


15 July


----------



## Aramani (Jun 22, 2016)

i meant, if any one got invited, i saw some 75,80 pointers from 2613 group code. 
Even if they are not invited then there is some issue/they are delaying due to some technical reason

Group code - 261313
Points - 65
EOI date - 02-jun-2016


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

What's going on with 2613* no 70,65,60???


----------



## mahoorfa (Jul 19, 2016)

daussie said:


> What occupation?


electronics engineer


----------



## gzstudio (Apr 4, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> Myimmtracker no updates for 2613*
> 
> another disappointing round. 2613 cursed



Yeah, im pretty confused as to what happening here. :noidea:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

imtiyaz said:


> No updates from 65 pointers.. no updates on immitracker..
> What is happened in this round !!! ????
> :noidea::eyebrows::fingerscrossed:


seems like its dead round


----------



## anarzan (Jun 30, 2016)

vibhu1212 said:


> Yup, me for code 2613 and 70 points. It still says as SUBMITTED in skill select :confused2:


Such a bad news, according to immitracker upto 29th June 70 pointers were cleared


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Even there is one 80 pointer waiting from 2613 from known circle
he hasnt got yet


----------



## Josephite (May 4, 2016)

Chill guyz ..... lets see who is the first one to start Aug 2016 EOI invitations forum .....


----------



## anarzan (Jun 30, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> Even there is one 80 pointer waiting from 2613 from known circle
> he hasnt got yet


:confused2:


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Josephite said:


> Chill guyz ..... lets see who is the first one to start Aug 2016 EOI invitations forum .....


I like your attitude.


----------



## favour28 (Jan 23, 2014)

Any accountants?


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

Seriously what's happening with the 2613. It seems they skipped 2613 altogether in this invitation round. I just hope there's double the number of invitations (230* 2) sent in the next round.


----------



## login2jack (Apr 11, 2016)

Again waiting and to follow up on next round


----------



## login2jack (Apr 11, 2016)

Is the round got over ? or we can wait for how long? anyone knows?


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Islander820 said:


> Seriously what's happening with the 2613. It seems they skipped 2613 altogether in this invitation round. I just hope there's double the number of invitations (230* 2) sent in the next round.


By that time, there will be huge number of 70+ pointers will be accumulated


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Very few reports of invites... very very very... this is very strange.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Anyone from 261313 who has got invite?
Seems they will send all 2613** invite in a bunch to surprise us


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

This 189 invitation really sucks.. looking for alternatives


----------



## prvnmali (Mar 27, 2016)

What is FRUSTRATION...

EOI : 26/04/2016
261313
65 POINTS



<<<NO INVITE>>>>
seriously never felt so much in my life....


----------



## gzstudio (Apr 4, 2016)

prvnmali said:


> What is FRUSTRATION...
> 
> EOI : 26/04/2016
> 261313
> ...


I'm with you mate. 65 pt EOI 27/04... 
Getting frustrated.


----------



## adeshket (Mar 10, 2016)

Did anyone get an invite for 261313?

EOI 65 points on 1-Jun


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Did anyone got invite for 221214 Internal Auditor?

EOI submitted on June 12, 2016 with 60 points.


----------



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

OK where is the august 2016 thread to go on???  :faint:


----------



## Atri (Dec 6, 2015)

sheiky said:


> Guys, by God's grace ITA invite came for me in Skillselect. Email might be delayed, please check skillselect.


Congratulations Sheiky!


----------



## prvnmali (Mar 27, 2016)

*What is Frustration?*

only one update in IMMITRACKER?
that too Sheiks one...

something somewhere is wrong?
are the mail servers or dibp servers crashed?


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

So basically just one person from the forum reported getting invite today from any anzco code? very puzzled.


----------



## prvnmali (Mar 27, 2016)

*What is Frustration?*

ha ha... Man.. I seriously WASTED precious one hr now..
I never mind I pushed from 6th July till now..

But this one hr.. I wasted , seriously sick..

some miracle should happen.. or they have changed the way invitations are being done for some reason..


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

prvnmali said:


> only one update in IMMITRACKER?
> that too Sheiks one...
> 
> something somewhere is wrong?
> are the mail servers or dibp servers crashed?


Yep. Hope it was due to some technical issue. Surely this can't happen.


----------



## Amarnadhmannava (Jun 7, 2016)

Guys..

Pls be patient...I remember 2613 reflected late last time also.
Hope for the best!!

Cheers
Amar


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

i wld agree, some technical issue maybe... there few glitches in the past... and the round was re-scheduled.


----------



## prvnmali (Mar 27, 2016)

Amarnadhmannava said:


> Guys..
> 
> Pls be patient...I remember 2613 reflected late last time also.
> Hope for the best!!
> ...




Thats called POSITIVE ATTITUDE.... Lets be patient and wait...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Massaki (Jul 19, 2016)

ANZCO Code 261312
EOI 65 pts- 22 April

No invitation yet...


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> i wld agree, some technical issue maybe... there few glitches in the past... and the round was re-scheduled.


could u tell us what happened exactly?


----------



## prvnmali (Mar 27, 2016)

*20th Jul Invitation round*

I strongly believe the servers have been crashed and nothing is been sent for most of them.
Not sure... But Absolutely no updates on IMMITRACKER....


----------



## SolJ (Jul 8, 2016)

My immigration agent said she is unable to log into SkillSelect, almost like its down or something. Anyone else have this issue? Will have to wait and see I guess.


----------



## Amarnadhmannava (Jun 7, 2016)

As per the previous comments, we understand that they sent invites for 230 last time which is nothing but 5662/(12*2). So there is no reason that they will skip 2613 for this round.

In addition to that "2631 - Computer Network Professionals" group got 421 invites in last round itself out of total 1426 which is almost 30%. Still they sent the invites for that group in this invite.

So i assume we will get the invites for 2613 as well.

Cheers
Amar


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

Let's all organise a cry meet, have some thick cheesy pizza, get fat and cry and get more fat 
They are letting 70+ pointers accumulate. Now I think there is not other option for me other than state sponsorship, even that I have no idea of. I don't think they have invited any 2613 people this round. 
May be they will lets some 500 70+ pointers more to come up and the release the invites. Does not affect me cause am a poor 65 pointer with already 100s of 65 pointers having date of submission earlier than mine. 

If I apply for state sponsorship by modifying my previous EOI, will it change my date of effect for 189 visa also?


----------



## PunjabiAussie (Jun 14, 2016)

Islander820 said:


> Yep. Hope it was due to some technical issue. Surely this can't happen.


seems they are following as displayed on website that there will be 1300 invites for 20 july round i.e half the number of 6-july invitations

quota of 261313 will be between 100-130 which can be eaten up by 70+ pointers

more clarity will be when DIBP updates cutt off for 20-july round by next wednesday

on lighter note looks like if same trend continues.. june 65 pointers will be invited in sep/october. i pray i am wrong:juggle:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

farjaf said:


> could u tell us what happened exactly?


one of the rounds was missed completely, it was in November i think.. last year... reason was something like an system outage..


----------



## Amarnadhmannava (Jun 7, 2016)

PunjabiAussie said:


> seems they are following as displayed on website that there will be 1300 invites for 20 july round i.e half the number of 6-july invitations
> 
> quota of 261313 will be between 100-130 which can be eaten up by 70+ pointers
> 
> ...


I don't think this will be the case. 230 in last invite is nothing but distributed figure for 24 invites.

Cheers
Amar


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

PunjabiAussie said:


> seems they are following as displayed on website that there will be 1300 invites for 20 july round i.e half the number of 6-july invitations
> 
> quota of 261313 will be between 100-130 which can be eaten up by 70+ pointers
> 
> ...



It was similar for 60 pointers last year..


----------



## PRAVEENY (Jun 26, 2016)

As they keep doing this, there are more >70 pointers getting accumulated and it is becoming more and more tuff for <65 pointers. 

Hope we have good news for August round.

261311
EOI 4th May with 65 points.
PTE - 10.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Status update please ??????


----------



## prvnmali (Mar 27, 2016)

*are really there were 70/75 pointers*

I believe the round is done..
since there were lot of 70 pointers.. there was not a single invite for 261313/261312 category having 65 POINTS>> if that is the case then cutoff will be 70 POINTERS.

Just one question.. Where are these 100+ 70 or 75 Pointers come from? within the span of 6th Jul till today.

If they really applying, why dont they update immitracker?

SERIOUSLY there were 100+ 261313/12 70/75 Pointers on 20th July round?

Lot of things are running in my mind.. which makes an room for other 70 pointers have an edge next round.. and all 65 pointers.. stay back.. like 60 pointers.. 

also.. are they waiting for extra money and ppl get frustrated and apply for 190 NSW.
God... Its crazy...


----------



## PRAVEENY (Jun 26, 2016)

daussie said:


> Status update please ??????


As of now there seems to be lot of confusion, no reliable information on who's and not's got invitation.

Not even a single 2613 getting invited seems strange and i think there is some issue here.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

PRAVEENY said:


> As they keep doing this, there are more >70 pointers getting accumulated and it is becoming more and more tuff for <65 pointers.
> 
> Hope we have good news for August round.
> 
> ...


Approx number of 70 pointers + 65 pointers per month ~ 230


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Even 80 pointers in our watsapp group didnot get invite today. So sure there is a system failure.


----------



## Amarnadhmannava (Jun 7, 2016)

prvnmali said:


> I believe the round is done..
> since there were lot of 70 pointers.. there was not a single invite for 261313/261312 category having 65 POINTS>> if that is the case then cutoff will be 70 POINTERS.
> 
> Just one question.. Where are these 100+ 70 or 75 Pointers come from? within the span of 6th Jul till today.
> ...


Buddy, Saravanan mentioned that he knows someone with 80 points and still didn't get the invite. So invites for 2613 were not sent yet.

Cheers


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

PRAVEENY said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Status update please ??????
> ...


May be they want to delay kick off inviting OR they invited for occupations who are mostly not internet users OR could be a technical glitch.... only 1 update in tracker.


----------



## prvnmali (Mar 27, 2016)

Amarnadhmannava said:


> Buddy, Saravanan mentioned that he knows someone with 80 points and still didn't get the invite. So invites for 2613 were not sent yet.
> 
> Cheers


Thats the good news... But will they conduct new round?
or follows up with august round?


----------



## PRAVEENY (Jun 26, 2016)

Amarnadhmannava said:


> Buddy, Saravanan mentioned that he knows someone with 80 points and still didn't get the invite. So invites for 2613 were not sent yet.
> 
> Cheers



Even i echo, there could be system issue, lets wait for sometime if we can get to some logical conclusion, by speculating things we are only improving our frustration and becoming more impatient.

lets wait.


----------



## Amarnadhmannava (Jun 7, 2016)

prvnmali said:


> Thats the good news... But will they conduct new round?
> or follows up with august round?


I still hope, we have time left for this invite for 2613. Fingers crossed.

Cheers


----------



## sam700 (Jul 19, 2016)

Now I am hungry and tired......
gonna have some ice cream


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

This is not a water tap that if there is an issue the flow of water will slow and there will be less water, its a computer right? A computer either works or it does not. 
So if someone does get an invite and someone else does not, we cannot conclude there has been a glitch, if it is it would be a very strange one.


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

sam700 said:


> Now I am hungry and tired......
> gonna have some ice cream


Thats the way to go. And start the new thread for Aug


----------



## bigm0n (Jan 17, 2016)

Skill select works just fine no performance probs so ppl who r waiting should have goṭ already.

Btw am waiting for 2613/ 13th June/65 Pointer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

Updated immitracker
I'm one of the culprits with 70 points who applied after 6th July. Just like everyone else I'm waiting for my invitation. Being onshore with current visa expiring in about a month is sending chills down my spine. 

Hoping to get an ITA soon :fingerscrossed:




prvnmali said:


> I believe the round is done..
> since there were lot of 70 pointers.. there was not a single invite for 261313/261312 category having 65 POINTS>> if that is the case then cutoff will be 70 POINTERS.
> 
> Just one question.. Where are these 100+ 70 or 75 Pointers come from? within the span of 6th Jul till today.
> ...


----------



## prvnmali (Mar 27, 2016)

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> This is not a water tap that if there is an issue the flow of water will slow and there will be less water, its a computer right? A computer either works or it does not.
> So if someone does get an invite and someone else does not, we cannot conclude there has been a glitch, if it is it would be a very strange one.


Let me explain being the engineer.

They have scheduled the simple cron job at 00:00 hrs Brisbane time. With all automated parameters.. System worked as usual for some time... and script got halted due to ... Server could not handle the pain. Memory was full, CPU states went exhausted, Hardware of the server popped issue link DIMM,fan, ultimately there is a severity-1 raised all are working to fix it.. //Positive scenario ( if they are still using old box )

They made us bakra we have no option to wait //Negative scenario

I am frustrated as u mate..


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> Thats the way to go. And start the new thread for Aug


Whats happening with our job code 261313.
Is this the same trend as last year?


----------



## Chanthini (Apr 13, 2016)

Any idea totally how many 65 and 60 pointers for 2613 as of now..rough estimate pls


----------



## prvnmali (Mar 27, 2016)

vibhu1212 said:


> Updated immitracker
> I'm one of the culprits with 70 points who applied after 6th July. Just like everyone else I'm waiting for my invitation. Being onshore with current visa expiring in about a month is sending chills down my spine.
> 
> Hoping to get an ITA soon :fingerscrossed:



Hi Vibhu...

Are u an 261313?
having 70 POINTS?
Applied after 6th July 2016? can you please provide me the exact date..

I BET if you are not received invite being 261313 code... then there is system failure.


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

Very well written positive scenario mate. But as IT engineers we do move from one state to another and sending invites for some and then system crashing and saving incomplete transaction is not the way a system is designed.



prvnmali said:


> Let me explain being the engineer.
> 
> They have scheduled the simple cron job at 00:00 hrs Brisbane time. With all automated parameters.. System worked as usual for some time... and script got halted due to ... Server could not handle the pain. Memory was full, CPU states went exhausted, Hardware of the server popped issue link DIMM,fan, ultimately there is a severity-1 raised all are working to fix it.. //Positive scenario ( if they are still using old box )
> 
> ...


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Princecarl said:


> Whats happening with our job code 261313.
> Is this the same trend as last year?


Not at all, Last year a single invite round with 400+ invites and not much backlog to clear.

So it came to no backlog on first round itself. This round increased the total invites/year but reduced invites/round and splitted into two for 2613.

I think, they wanted to start the invites due to some excessive visa grants pending for this specific group'

Again just a thought. please ignore if it doesnt inline with you.


----------



## Amarnadhmannava (Jun 7, 2016)

prvnmali said:


> Hi Vibhu...
> 
> Are u an 261313?
> having 70 POINTS?
> ...


Completely agree with you. Immi tracker updated for the code 263111 only with two invites in this round. There are so many other codes. Even if we leave 2613, other people should get the invites.


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

261311 Analyst Programmer
ACS Submitted: 17 May 2016
ACS Skill Assessment +ve: 25 May 2016
PTE Appeared: 14 July
PTE Result Released: 15 July
PTE Score: L 85 R 80 W 84 S 84
Points 70
EOI Submitted: 15 July 2016

It does not seems to be system error but more like either 2613 was excluded all together or the cutoff has shoot through the roof.:confused2:



prvnmali said:


> Hi Vibhu...
> 
> Are u an 261313?
> having 70 POINTS?
> ...


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> Not at all, Last year a single invite round with 400+ invites and not much backlog to clear.
> 
> So it came to no backlog on first round itself. This round increased the total invites/year but reduced invites/round and splitted into two for 2613.
> 
> ...


Thanks. It seems tough to get invite for 189. 
The only way for me is 7 each ielts but i couldnt get. 
So even state sponsrship is difficult for my case. 
Can someone advise if i should just consider 489?


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> Thats the way to go. And start the new thread for Aug


Thread for August 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...04882-189-eoi-invitations-aug-2016-round.html
:second:


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

Hopefully this is a system failure and DIBP realizes they need more Software/IT Engineers in Australia and they increase the quota for next year.


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

prvnmali said:


> Let me explain being the engineer.
> 
> They have scheduled the simple cron job at 00:00 hrs Brisbane time. With all automated parameters.. System worked as usual for some time... and script got halted due to ... Server could not handle the pain. Memory was full, CPU states went exhausted, Hardware of the server popped issue link DIMM,fan, ultimately there is a severity-1 raised all are working to fix it.. //Positive scenario ( if they are still using old box )
> 
> ...


I liked the bakra part a lot , I still cannot stop laughing, thanks for that

I like you being optimistic but a server so critical has some fail proof mechanism isn't it. 
And if we go by computer logic and IF i had designed the system, it would be this. I would dynamically keep adjusting and sorting the queue as per the priority algorithm when people keep submitting EOIs., lock it half hour before the invite round. Then sending invites is nothing but a simple straight forward algorithm. How can a server crash with such a simple algo. 
Am sure people would point out that we have no idea what algo DIBP uses but I think we can use some logic. 

To me it seems simple, they are waiting cause they know there are more and more 70+ pointers available. They are just accumulating people. 

Come lets continue being a bakra in the August round


----------



## anarzan (Jun 30, 2016)

Guys help me on this, can we apply for 189 without experience, one of friend having 65 without experience, she just completed education. Kindly help, she has done Masters in Computer Science. age:30, english:20, education:15


----------



## tyagisamrat (Aug 7, 2015)

Does anybody know that if they are inviting 2613 on pro rata or not? Because in last invitation result they have not said anything about pro rata this year.


----------



## anarzan (Jun 30, 2016)

tyagisamrat said:


> Does anybody know that if they are inviting 2613 on pro rata or not? Because in last invitation result they have not said anything about pro rata this year.


Yes pro rata, it is mention under occupation ceilings tab


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

anarzan said:


> Guys help me on this, can we apply for 189 without experience, one of friend having 65 without experience, she just completed education. Kindly help, she has done Masters in Computer Science. age:30, english:20, education:15


You need at least 2 years experience for ACS skill assessment (which is a part of the visa process) if your degree is IT major. If not you need at least 4 years of experience.


----------



## prvnmali (Mar 27, 2016)

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> I liked the bakra part a lot , I still cannot stop laughing, thanks for that
> 
> I like you being optimistic but a server so critical has some fail proof mechanism isn't it.
> And if we go by computer logic and IF i had designed the system, it would be this. I would dynamically keep adjusting and sorting the queue as per the priority algorithm when people keep submitting EOIs., lock it half hour before the invite round. Then sending invites is nothing but a simple straight forward algorithm. How can a server crash with such a simple algo.
> ...



I work for major Australian clients.. that to Government one- TfNSW..
seriously the main ticketing website is not designed as you planned. There is no high availability. if there is a problem they just pop out a message-system under maintenance..
to be frank.. Aussies are really slow in IT compared to US guys(in my context)...coz I worked with both of them..Not sure about DIBP though..

one thing is for sure.. not even 70, 75and 80 Pointers got invitation. this makes me think a dozen times.


----------



## engineeroz (Mar 11, 2016)

Brothers and sisters I've just got the invite with the grace of God Almighty.

263111 - 189 - 60 points

EOI Submitted date 13 July 2016.

Sorry for the late update as I was away.


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Islander820 said:


> anarzan said:
> 
> 
> > Guys help me on this, can we apply for 189 without experience, one of friend having 65 without experience, she just completed education. Kindly help, she has done Masters in Computer Science. age:30, english:20, education:15
> ...


Hi..I have 1yr and 10months of experience in IT..My ACS skill assessment got positive.


----------



## PunjabiAussie (Jun 14, 2016)

engineeroz said:


> Brothers and sisters I've just got the invite with the grace of God Almighty.
> 
> 263111 - 189 - 60 points
> 
> ...



congrats mate

Are they trying to finish 263111 quota in july/august itself ?. on lighter note

or their program is having bug and swapped 261313 invites to 263111....


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

prvnmali said:


> I work for major Australian clients.. that to Government one- TfNSW..
> seriously the main ticketing website is not designed as you planned. There is no high availability. if there is a problem they just pop out a message-system under maintenance..
> to be frank.. Aussies are really slow in IT compared to US guys(in my context)...coz I worked with both of them..Not sure about DIBP though..
> 
> one thing is for sure.. not even 70, 75and 80 Pointers got invitation. this makes me think a dozen times.


Ok if you say that then I will accept it. 

//Sad Rant 

But the point is not that they have not invited 70+ pointers, the point is by delaying them for a month, they are allowing more and more people to accumulate and allowing more and more people to increase their points through PTE. 

I did not want to sound overtly negative hence did not mention it but I think it does not matter now so here it goes. I talked to a guy through a friend who is in Australia. 
This guy studied there, works there now. So he gets points for Australian study and work experience both. So easily 70+ pointers. The terrible part is he told there are many more Indian friends of his from the same IT field ( 2613xx) that are applying for the 189 PR and all of them are above 70 points, he even claimed some are even +,=80. You can google the number of Indian students abroad currently, forget China and other countries. If these people keep delaying, pushing back 2613, there will be virtually no chance in the future for 65 pointers either. 

You are actually very near to the 65 point margin, so you need just one round of 65 points to clear yourself, am much further. 

I am trying to calm myself(your bakra thing helped a bit) but this is actually a bit too much to handle, its kinda depressing to the core. My heart tells me to be positive but my brain laughs at me saying you must be kidding yourself thinking you will get an invite any soon, IT's gonna take a long long time even if you do receive an invite. 
I am a fighter and never quit but this dumb thing is not in my hand, I have never felt so helpless, it feels like the old story that the person's life is not in his hands but in the parrot. And this parrot seems to be with DIBP. 

// Sad Rant 

Just now another person on immitracker updated for another skill code. So I think the skillselect site is working all right.


----------



## anarzan (Jun 30, 2016)

Not a single 261313 updated on tracker, what is the problem:confused2:


----------



## anarzan (Jun 30, 2016)

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hi..I have 1yr and 10months of experience in IT..My ACS skill assessment got positive.


Do you think we can apply without experience?


----------



## SolJ (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi guys, do you know of ANY Auditors that got an invitation? Thanks.


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> Ok if you say that then I will accept it.
> 
> //Sad Rant
> 
> ...


Mate you are being overly negative here.

Last invitation round cleared 42 days of 70+ pointers and 4 days of 65 pointers with just 230 invites.

I have been so frustrated like you, so I analyzed past 2613 invitation trends last few weeks. From the past stats, you can notice that there are about 4.5 70+ pointers per day and 8-9 65 pointers per day. If you do your maths, you can notice this is the case even with last invitation round. So I don't think things would change so dramatically all of a sudden. You can expect to see a rise in 70+ 2613 applicants but not at the rate you mentioned.

If the usual number(230) of invites for 2613 were sent today, I think 65 pointer cut-off date would have moved to somewhere between 6th-8th of May. So I think it is highly possible that there was some system glitch and no invites were sent or DIBP didn't send any 2613 invites today and double the number of invites will be sent during the next round. So keep your hopes high.


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

anarzan said:


> suppala.sudhir said:
> 
> 
> > Hi..I have 1yr and 10months of experience in IT..My ACS skill assessment got positive.
> ...


Yes..I have applied with 60points
Age-30
Edu-15
Pte-10
Australia study-5
Experience-0 points
Acs positive
Eoi submitted 23/03/2016


----------



## Ggbn (Jul 6, 2016)

261313 eoi 6th june updated again in 6th july 65 points. Didn't get invite this round. I was thinking of getting my wife's ACS done so that i could be at 70 points before next round or the one after. Is it worth a try? Experts Please advice.


----------



## Chanthini (Apr 13, 2016)

I submitted eoi for 190 visa nsw on 18jan 16 with 65pts.my code is 261313.still i didnt get invite.i dont have my 189 so is there any chance for 190 for me.how the rounds will be.pls guide me.my agent is not providing me proper support


----------



## KunalT (Jun 11, 2016)

Guys! Anyone heard anything about invitations to Accountants?? I was at 65 pts with EOI date of April 28, 2016. Last week I took PTE and improved my overall score to 75 pts. Submitted revised EOI on Sunday July 17, 2016. 

I am applying through an agent so invite mail will go to him. Since its beyond office timings here, unable to confirm with him. So if anyone got to know about invitations to any Accountant at 70 or 75 pts, please let me know.


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

PunjabiAussie said:


> congrats mate
> 
> Are they trying to finish 263111 quota in july/august itself ?. on lighter note
> 
> or their program is having bug and swapped 261313 invites to 263111....




The competition for 263111 is pretty low as compared to 2613xxx or accountants


----------



## sharrysharry (Jun 2, 2016)

Ggbn said:


> 261313 eoi 6th june updated again in 6th july 65 points. Didn't get invite this round. I was thinking of getting my wife's ACS done so that i could be at 70 points before next round or the one after. Is it worth a try? Experts Please advice.


Hi Ggbn, I am not an expert but would like to answer your query,
70 is always better than 65 so go for it if your wife is:-

1) less than 50 years of age which I bet she would be..
2) can be assessed by ACS on the same SOL as you are.. i.e. 2613* (hopefully she is not a software tester?)
3) has a competent English (has got at least 6 band in all 4 sections of IELTS/PTE)..

If your wife meets ALL 3 criteras then go for it mate without any delay.

Thanks..


----------



## filalex (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi every one. I received the invitation today. Electronics engineer 60 points. FYI


Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## sharrysharry (Jun 2, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> Even 80 pointers in our watsapp group didnot get invite today. So sure there is a system failure.


Yeah mate, even 80 pointers 2613* were not lucky enough 
Out of curiosity, have you received the invite as your signature shows you have uploaded medicals?


----------



## dbimmigrant84 (Nov 11, 2014)

My guess is, they are going to pick the pro-rata on monthly(first week) basis till August/September based on the data from last year. Rest will be picked on the regular basis


----------



## anoop21 (Aug 5, 2014)

Guys,
I have one question... For 189 in 261312 category, I have submitted my EOI on 2ndApril 2016 with 55 points ( I know It won't be considered) and I have taken the PTE exam yesterday 18th July and Received my desired score 65+ points today morning 19th July... Hence, I have UPDATED my EOI today (19th July around 5 PM Sydney time) and now the total points showing is 65.. I thought , I would get an Invite today.... but did not get yet...
Any idea, any person with a similar situation... ?
Thanks
Anoop


----------



## Ggbn (Jul 6, 2016)

sharrysharry said:


> Ggbn said:
> 
> 
> > 261313 eoi 6th june updated again in 6th july 65 points. Didn't get invite this round. I was thinking of getting my wife's ACS done so that i could be at 70 points before next round or the one after. Is it worth a try? Experts Please advice.
> ...


Thanks Mate.

Yes she does meet all the above.

29 yrs, ielts overall band 7.5 and has 6 in all. Software engineer- 2613131 precisely.
But she does not have the work hrs mentioned in the reference letters. Wel have to request for a fresh set from previous employers + ACS might take at least 3 weeks once i submit.

Will give it a try.

Thanks


----------



## anoop21 (Aug 5, 2014)

*Need Help on waiting time Invite for EOI of 261312 - 189 - 65Points*

Guys,
I have one question... For 189 in 261312 category, I have submitted my EOI on 2ndApril 2016 with 55 points ( I know It won't be considered) and I have taken the PTE exam yesterday 18th July and Received my desired score 65+ points today morning 19th July... Hence, I have UPDATED my EOI today (19th July around 5 PM Sydney time) and now the total points showing is 65.. I thought , I would get an Invite today.... but did not get yet...
Any idea, any person with a similar situation... ?
Thanks
Anoop


----------



## nutz45 (May 25, 2016)

sharrysharry said:


> 2) can be assessed by ACS on the same SOL as you are.. i.e. 2613* (hopefully she is not a software tester?)


sharrysharry, I am trying to understand this point. Can points for wife be claimed if she is the same skill as me? Does years of service matter?


----------



## ngibson (Jul 14, 2016)

I have been invited to lodge my visa application today, and I did so, paying the full fee which scared me a bit.

Any ideas on how long can DIABP take with my case?

Good luck to y`all.


----------



## Hollbert (Jul 19, 2016)

Has anyone been invited to apply later on in the day or is that it? 

I got super excited as my partner got his PTE results back today (after taking the test yesterday!) and submitted everything and now seeing it's likely that this round is over ?


----------



## agokarn (Apr 29, 2013)

ngibson said:


> I have been invited to lodge my visa application today, and I did so, paying the full fee which scared me a bit.
> 
> Any ideas on how long can DIABP take with my case?
> 
> Good luck to y`all.




Congratulations mate. 
U did the first step correct I.e. Submitted the application as the next step is date of application based. Currently the immitracker shows a person from application date 29/06 having a CO allocated. U are at least 3-4 weeks away from CO allocation. 

In the meantime please upload all documents. Form 80 and 1221 too. 
Also get your PCC and health assessment if you haven't already. 

This is what you get call decision ready application. If u don't have all there, CO will ask for it. From there it's 28-30 days for each CO interaction. 

Btw. Am waiting for direct grant having submitted application on 11/07. Fingers crossed 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gagneshsharma (Jul 4, 2016)

nutz45 said:


> sharrysharry, I am trying to understand this point. Can points for wife be claimed if she is the same skill as me? Does years of service matter?




Can someone please confirm this. I have this doubt too and asked on different forum. Does this has to be SAME ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigm0n (Jan 17, 2016)

gagneshsharma said:


> Can someone please confirm this. I have this doubt too and asked on different forum. Does this has to be SAME ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Both needs to be in same skill code.
Exp will matter as relevant authority will certify based on experience + education.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gagneshsharma (Jul 4, 2016)

bigm0n said:


> Both needs to be in same skill code.
> Exp will matter as relevant authority will certify based on experience + education.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




This below forum says it has to be on SAME Sol. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...am.html#/forumsite/20560/topics/140433?page=1




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vardhan.s (Jul 4, 2016)

*Technical issue*

guys I found this


Due to technical issues, no invitations were issued for occupations subject to pro rata arrangements in the 20 July 2016 invitation round. Normal pro rata arrangements will resume from the first invitation round of August 2016.


ref : skillselect.govspace.gov.au


----------



## JHubble (Apr 19, 2016)

vardhan.s said:


> guys I found this
> 
> 
> Due to technical issues, no invitations were issued for occupations subject to pro rata arrangements in the 20 July 2016 invitation round. Normal pro rata arrangements will resume from the first invitation round of August 2016.
> ...


Really!!! Thanks for the update bro.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Amarnadhmannava (Jun 7, 2016)

prvnmali said:


> I work for major Australian clients.. that to Government one- TfNSW..
> seriously the main ticketing website is not designed as you planned. There is no high availability. if there is a problem they just pop out a message-system under maintenance..
> to be frank.. Aussies are really slow in IT compared to US guys(in my context)...coz I worked with both of them..Not sure about DIBP though..
> 
> one thing is for sure.. not even 70, 75and 80 Pointers got invitation. this makes me think a dozen times.


Buddy...finally your theory proved to be correct. As per the below link it says "
Due to technical issues, no invitations were issued for occupations subject to pro rata arrangements in the 20 July 2016 invitation round. Normal pro rata arrangements will resume from the first invitation round of August 2016."

Invitations for Pro Rata Occupations in the 20 July 2016 round – SkillSelect Support

Cheers
Amar


----------



## Amarnadhmannava (Jun 7, 2016)

vardhan.s said:


> guys I found this
> 
> 
> Due to technical issues, no invitations were issued for occupations subject to pro rata arrangements in the 20 July 2016 invitation round. Normal pro rata arrangements will resume from the first invitation round of August 2016.
> ...


Thanks for the update Vardhan!!

Cheers


----------



## tmag11 (Jun 6, 2016)

*Expected time-frame to receive an invite*

I have submitted my EOI for the ANZSCO Code of 261111 ICT Business Analyst for State Sponsored Visa for NSW(190) with 65 points(including 5 points for State Sponsorship) on 30-May-2016.I have 3 years of experience in NSW in the same profession and the rest 3 years overseas and currently residing in NSW with the same profession.
My total breakout of points is as below:
Age: 30
Degree/Education qualification:15
Employment:15(5-Overseas and 10 Onsite in NSW)
State Sponsorship:5
PTE Overall score: 68 but due to lesser points in one section, cannot claim points for it.

I have submitted the same EOI for 189 visa. Can I get expert opinion on expected time-frame for an invite for 190 visa from State as per the above detai


----------



## agokarn (Apr 29, 2013)

gagneshsharma said:


> Can someone please confirm this. I have this doubt too and asked on different forum. Does this has to be SAME ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Spouse needs to have received a positive assessment by the relevant assessing body for a skill on the SOL list. She can belong to any other profession which is on the SOL list.

I think IELTS requiremetn for that is 6+. I don't think years of experience is really that important here but would let someone more experienced in this to comment


----------



## june14ashish (Mar 24, 2016)

Good to know.
But the question here is that will they send double invites in Aug (based on pro data limit ) I. e. 230 *2 for 2613* and 60*2 for 2611* . If yes. Then we can hope for some.backlog to get clear otherwise again it would be 70 pointers show.....


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

vardhan.s said:


> guys I found this
> 
> 
> Due to technical issues, no invitations were issued for occupations subject to pro rata arrangements in the 20 July 2016 invitation round. Normal pro rata arrangements will resume from the first invitation round of August 2016.
> ...


Pretty good news guys. Kudos


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

Amarnadhmannava said:


> Buddy...finally your theory proved to be correct. As per the below link it says "
> Due to technical issues, no invitations were issued for occupations subject to pro rata arrangements in the 20 July 2016 invitation round. Normal pro rata arrangements will resume from the first invitation round of August 2016."
> 
> Invitations for Pro Rata Occupations in the 20 July 2016 round – SkillSelect Support
> ...


Great news. This really made my morning better!!! 
So I hope double the number of invitations will be sent during next round. (Backlog from this round + 230 for next round). :fingerscrossed:


----------



## antl (Jul 20, 2016)

I don't understand how they can leave it just like this for the next round?? That's their solution? Servers felt so next time? They should send all the invitations when the technical issue was solved. That's really unbelievable :-[ That's like I'd say my boss that I'm not coming to work today but tomorrow as I overslept by 10 minutes. That's ridiculous. In my opinion it wasn't any technical issue by they did it in purpose as they want people to apply for 190 to get them to Sydney. Last time they did something similar. Every round they were taking just 20 people until the term when people could send EOI for 190. In next round just after that they took plenty of people again.


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

Islander820 said:


> Great news. This really made my morning better!!!
> So I hope double the number of invitations will be sent during next round. (Backlog from this round + 230 for next round). :fingerscrossed:


Good to know 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## gauk (Mar 10, 2016)

*Pro rata Calculations*



june14ashish said:


> Good to know.
> But the question here is that will they send double invites in Aug (based on pro data limit ) I. e. 230 *2 for 2613* and 60*2 for 2611* . If yes. Then we can hope for some.backlog to get clear otherwise again it would be 70 pointers show.....


I wish it could be the case, but pro rata is calculated based on below formula (this formula I have found on some other thread - not invented by me)

current round = (occupation ceiling - slots used)/rounds left(including current round)

so, if we put our current values in this formula it brings around 246.90 invites for group 2613*

current round	occupation ceiling	slots used rounds left(including current round)
246.9090909 = (5662 - 230	) / 22


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

antl said:


> I don't understand how they can leave it just like this for the next round?? That's their solution? Servers felt so next time? They should send all the invitations when the technical issue was solved. That's really unbelievable :-[ That's like I'd say my boss that I'm not coming to work today but tomorrow as I overslept by 10 minutes. That's ridiculous. In my opinion it wasn't any technical issue by they did it in purpose as they want people to apply for 190 to get them to Sydney. Last time they did something similar. Every round they were taking just 20 people until the term when people could send EOI for 190. In next round just after that they took plenty of people again.


Yes. Agree with you. If they send a bulk of invitation next round (this round backlog + next round quota) it's going to create another bottleneck with CO allocation and visa processing times since everyone will be applying at the same time. Hope common sense prevails and they send the missed invitations in next few days.


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

gauk said:


> I wish it could be the case, but pro rata is calculated based on below formula (this formula I have found on some other thread - not invented by me)
> 
> current round = (occupation ceiling - slots used)/rounds left(including current round)
> 
> ...


Valid point but I just hope it's not the case. This would mean more waiting time for everyone. Hope whatever missed quota during this round is sent in the next. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## razjoee (Jun 6, 2016)

gauk said:


> I wish it could be the case, but pro rata is calculated based on below formula (this formula I have found on some other thread - not invented by me)
> 
> current round = (occupation ceiling - slots used)/rounds left(including current round)
> 
> ...


Interesting analysis and formulae. I guess the system operates at a very basic level in the manner you have stated, but we all know that from historical trends prorated occupations;-
a) have never been uniformly invited throughout the year.
b) have not lasted till final invitation round.

The prorating concept besides what the site says is largely undefined and I'm sure there are some adjustments deliberately made (including suspicious technical issues) to achieve the results of prorating which I believe are ;- 
1. To get only high pointers invited by delaying invites in such a way that allows sufficient high point EOIs to be lodged then invited.
2. To allow the occupation to be invited throughout (through most) of the year.

What I've learnt though is that DIBP is not predictable when it comes to these "on demand" occupations. Let's strive on patience and on efforts to increase our point tallies. Predictions and optimism are an interesting pastime especially in these times where we have no option but to wait😩 

For now it's alluta continua, come on August......


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Islander820 said:


> Mate you are being overly negative here.
> 
> Last invitation round cleared 42 days of 70+ pointers and 4 days of 65 pointers with just 230 invites.
> 
> ...


Exactly, for more info on how I arrived something like you in a excel spreadsheet please look at my thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-self-employed-five-years-6.html#post10625786


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

sharrysharry said:


> Yeah mate, even 80 pointers 2613* were not lucky enough
> Out of curiosity, have you received the invite as your signature shows you have uploaded medicals?


Not yet mate. Looks there is some bug/issue with the system. Let me go through the skill select for any announcements.


----------



## anarzan (Jun 30, 2016)

Guys, I was expecting invite in this round, 65pts, 261313, 10th May eoi. But unfortunately because of their technical issue or whatever, The most unfortunate thing is I will loose 15 points of age by end of this month that means I will come to 50 points then no chance , I am totally devastated, you all may get sooner or later but I won't. Do you think by any chance they can consider me if they consider the technical fault(being positive) for next round.


----------



## SilverBlaze (Apr 26, 2016)

Analyst Programmer - 261311 with 65 points, applied EOI on 3rd May. Invite still not recived. Depressed to the core . Anyone sailing on same boat?


----------



## OZxperts (Jan 25, 2016)

*20 July 2016 Invites*

Invitations for Pro Rata Occupations in the 20 July 2016 round
Due to technical issues, no invitations were issued for occupations subject to pro rata arrangements in the 20 July 2016 invitation round. Normal pro rata arrangements will resume from the first invitation round of August 2016.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

anarzan said:


> Guys, I was expecting invite in this round, 65pts, 261313, 10th May eoi. But unfortunately because of their technical issue or whatever, The most unfortunate thing is I will loose 15 points of age by end of this month that means I will come to 50 points then no chance , I am totally devastated, you all may get sooner or later but I won't. Do you think by any chance they can consider me if they consider the technical fault(being positive) for next round.


How sad sir.. I can feel for you. This is disgusting! Please try and follow up with DIBP..


----------



## SilverBlaze (Apr 26, 2016)

This is so sad 
Missing invites due to technical glitches!!


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Thala am waiting for invite since February. I am a 60 pointer under 189 occupation for Analyst programmer . In the next two years will I be ever invited at all? Or will my application go void? I am aware that EOI is valid for two years. 

Balaji K


----------



## OZxperts (Jan 25, 2016)

You may approach DIBP and Skill Select and fill the online form for your query.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

pon.saravanan said:


> Exactly, for more info on how I arrived something like you in a excel spreadsheet please look at my thread
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-self-employed-five-years-6.html#post10625786


Thala am waiting for invite since February. I am a 60 pointer under 189 occupation for Analyst programmer . In the next two years will I be ever invited at all? Or will my application go void? I am aware that EOI is valid for two years.


----------



## AvanishF (Jan 13, 2016)

*Truly frustrating*

i was expecting an invite today as i have lodged EOI on May 7,2016 for 189 (65 pointer).This is really pissing. why is Skillselect behaving like IRCTC website???
Now this is going to be long wait. *pain-in-the-ass*


----------



## jhassan (May 23, 2016)

anarzan said:


> Guys, I was expecting invite in this round, 65pts, 261313, 10th May eoi. But unfortunately because of their technical issue or whatever, The most unfortunate thing is I will loose 15 points of age by end of this month that means I will come to 50 points then no chance , I am totally devastated, you all may get sooner or later but I won't. Do you think by any chance they can consider me if they consider the technical fault(being positive) for next round.


That is really really unfortunate!  I really hope DIBP could conjure up some solution for this. Meanwhile you can prepare hard and nail 8 each in IELTS or PTE (preferred). That could just take you across the line, of course if you already had not done it.
Alternatively you could try 489 or 190 class, I really hope there is some way out of this **** hole.


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

Amarnadhmannava said:


> Buddy...finally your theory proved to be correct. As per the below link it says "
> Due to technical issues, no invitations were issued for occupations subject to pro rata arrangements in the 20 July 2016 invitation round. Normal pro rata arrangements will resume from the first invitation round of August 2016."
> 
> Cheers
> Amar





antl said:


> I don't understand how they can leave it just like this for the next round?? That's their solution? Servers felt so next time? They should send all the invitations when the technical issue was solved. That's really unbelievable :-[ That's like I'd say my boss that I'm not coming to work today but tomorrow as I overslept by 10 minutes. That's ridiculous. In my opinion it wasn't any technical issue by they did it in purpose as they want people to apply for 190 to get them to Sydney. Last time they did something similar. Every round they were taking just 20 people until the term when people could send EOI for 190. In next round just after that they took plenty of people again.


I am very sorry to that you feel I am negative and will again apologise because am gonna talk a little more negative. 

I cannot believe you people trust them so much to buy into their pathetic excuses but ok even I am going through the same pain, no point asking you to think that it can be deliberate too. 



anarzan said:


> Guys, I was expecting invite in this round, 65pts, 261313, 10th May eoi. But unfortunately because of their technical issue or whatever, The most unfortunate thing is I will loose 15 points of age by end of this month that means I will come to 50 points then no chance , I am totally devastated, you all may get sooner or later but I won't. Do you think by any chance they can consider me if they consider the technical fault(being positive) for next round.


Very sorry to hear this brother but how can you lose 15 points at once? 
If age changes you lose 5 points right, how 15? Am sorry I am not sure how your point distribution works but hope all goes well for you. Can you please explain if you do not mind


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> Thala am waiting for invite since February. I am a 60 pointer under 189 occupation for Analyst programmer . In the next two years will I be ever invited at all? Or will my application go void? I am aware that EOI is valid for two years.


Hey looking at your IELTS score, I'd strongly recommend you to attempt PTE which is a lot better in the test format. I've known people who scored 6.5 in IELTS and got 79+ in PTE. BTW I am a 2613, 60 pointer with EOI date Jan 27th with all my hopes only on 190.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

USI said:


> Hey looking at your IELTS score, I'd strongly recommend you to attempt PTE which is a lot better in the test format. I've known people who scored 6.5 in IELTS and got 79+ in PTE. BTW I am a 2613, 60 pointer with EOI date Jan 27th with all my hopes only on 190.




Well. I am in same boat with EOI date 29 Jan.


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

USI said:


> Hey looking at your IELTS score, I'd strongly recommend you to attempt PTE which is a lot better in the test format. I've known people who scored 6.5 in IELTS and got 79+ in PTE. BTW I am a 2613, 60 pointer with EOI date Jan 27th with all my hopes only on 190.


PTE is not really meant for all. When I started preparing for my English test, I chose PTE over IELTS, after reading all the good comments about it from multiple forums. But I gave 4 attempts, all my scores were above 80 all the time except speaking, where I could not even get a 65. And it is not because I am poor at speaking. I was confident on my speaking skills, until I failed in PTE. Moreover, there are many people like me, who were suffering with PTE speaking, but are actually too good in speaking. PTE has its own faults. (There is a different thread altogether for it). After the four failed attempts, I tried IELTS just once and cleared it with overall 8. 
So, for me, PTE is not an option. With 24-Mar as DOE and 60 points in total, I have no clue if/when I get an invitation


----------



## mit.tolia (Jul 20, 2016)

*Query Regarding my Application*

Dear Friends,

I just joined this forum. I have submitted by EOI for australia with 65 points and DOE is 23rd April, 2016. I have applied for code - 261313: Software Engineers

As per the draw results on 6th July, invitations were granted to people with DOE upto 20th April.

I had below 2 queries

1) I have been going through this thread and it looks like no invitations will be issued on 20th July Draw for 261313 job? is this correct?

2) What are the chances that I may get invited in the August month's draw? I thought, I may get through in today's draw 

Thanks in advance for helping me out.

Thanks and Regards,

Mit Tolia


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

mit.tolia said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Response to your queries:

1) Correct
2) You will get it in 1st round of august. 

Regards,
Rahul


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Yes ladybird..you are correct. Even I attempted PTE 5 times..but failed in scoring 79+ in reading..


----------



## mit.tolia (Jul 20, 2016)

rahulpop1 said:


> Response to your queries:
> 
> 1) Correct
> 2) You will get it in 1st round of august.
> ...


Thanks a lot Rahul for the quick reply. Will have to keep waiting I guess.  

Actually I had submitted my EOI in the month of January with 60 points and the points got increased to 65 on 23rd April, 2016 and have been waiting since then  am just hoping I do get through as early as possible.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

mit.tolia said:


> Thanks a lot Rahul for the quick reply. Will have to keep waiting I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I had submitted my EOI in the month of January with 60 points and the points got increased to 65 on 23rd April, 2016 and have been waiting since then  am just hoping I do get through as early as possible.




Most probably you will get it this time. 
Pray for it.


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

I submitted my eoi 3 days ago. When can i expect ita since i have 60 points

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

Is there a way to 'refuse an invite' that was sent thru SkillSelect? I encountered a problem as EA rejected my Skilled Work Employment Assessment thus going back to 55 pts. I know letting it expire is an option, but any other faster way? Thanks.


----------



## jhassan (May 23, 2016)

gonnabeexpat said:


> I submitted my eoi 3 days ago. When can i expect ita since i have 60 points
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


It highly depends on your nominated occupation. mind telling us?


----------



## jhassan (May 23, 2016)

KennyP said:


> Is there a way to 'refuse an invite' that was sent thru SkillSelect? I encountered a problem as EA rejected my Skilled Work Employment Assessment thus going back to 55 pts. I know letting it expire is an option, but any other faster way? Thanks.


Hi KennyP,
You can go for State Nominated category (i.e. 190 subclass). Also if you are talking about Additional Relevant Employment Assessment then what were the reasons of rejection? I think you can apply again for assessment. Some more experienced users here might shed some further light on it.


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

jhassan said:


> It highly depends on your nominated occupation. mind telling us?


The dreaded software engineer?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

jhassan said:


> Hi KennyP,
> You can go for State Nominated category (i.e. 190 subclass). Also if you are talking about Additional Relevant Employment Assessment then what were the reasons of rejection? I think you can apply again for assessment. Some more experienced users here might shed some further light on it.


I am currently inside Au thru Visa 476 and I am claiming 1 year work experience here. I am a casual employee. EA claims that I am paid 'very low' compared to what a casual professional industrial engineer should get, tried talking to EA assessor, nothing happened.


----------



## casperkhan (Jun 16, 2014)

hey Guys , 

Can any body explain the process of 190 , how applicants are selected?

Visa Category - 189

ANZSCO - 261314 (Software Engineer)
1-March-16 : ACS Submitted
11-March-16 : ACS Positive Result
16-June-16 : IELTS (R 8.5 , L8.0 , W7.0 ,S 7.0)
18-June-16 : EOI Submitted (189 65 Pts , 190 -70)


----------



## anarzan (Jun 30, 2016)

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> I am very sorry to that you feel I am negative and will again apologise because am gonna talk a little more negative.
> 
> I cannot believe you people trust them so much to buy into their pathetic excuses but ok even I am going through the same pain, no point asking you to think that it can be deliberate too.
> 
> ...


 Dear, I am turning 45 by July end, so points of my age will come to 0 , thats why I am losing 15 points of age.


----------



## jhassan (May 23, 2016)

gonnabeexpat said:


> The dreaded software engineer?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


The situation of 2613* for 60 pointers is rather grim. According to DIBP, 17 February 2016 round was the last in which 60 pointers were invited and its backlog is rather huge by now. Currently it stands at 12 Dec 2015 unfortunately! A very close friend of mine submitted his EOI for Software Tester with 60 points on 23rd Dec 2015 and he is still waiting for invite. 
I am sure you will get an invite but I can't outline the time frame and expect no less than 5-6 months. If you are in hurry then you should think of some way to increase ur points from 60. Like I have persuaded my friend to nail PTE for 79+ scores to increase his points to 70.

Hope this helps!


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

jhassan said:


> The situation of 2613* for 60 pointers is rather grim. According to DIBP, 17 February 2016 round was the last in which 60 pointers were invited and its backlog is rather huge by now. Currently it stands at 12 Dec 2015 unfortunately! A very close friend of mine submitted his EOI for Software Tester with 60 points on 23rd Dec 2015 and he is still waiting for invite.
> I am sure you will get an invite but I can't outline the time frame and expect no less than 5-6 months. If you are in hurry then you should think of some way to increase ur points from 60. Like I have persuaded my friend to nail PTE for 79+ scores to increase his points to 70.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thanks for laying this out for me ckearly, looks like i need to ace pte

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## UnDee (Apr 16, 2016)

Looks like increasing points is best bet for all of us here with pro rata occupations. Regarding this I have a query, my wife is a university lecturer and is there any occupation in SOL where she can fit in? Senior members/experts please suggest?


----------



## jhassan (May 23, 2016)

UnDee said:


> Looks like increasing points is best bet for all of us here with pro rata occupations. Regarding this I have a query, my wife is a university lecturer and is there any occupation in SOL where she can fit in? Senior members/experts please suggest?


ANZSCO Unit Group 2421 (242111: UNIVERSITY LECTURER to be exact) belongs to university lecturers I believe. Unfortunately this unit group is not included in current SOL but is a part of CSOL (required for state nomination-190). Currently Southern Australia is the only state accepting this occupation group with certain conditions. Seniors would be able to help regarding a fit in any other occupation.

cheers,


----------



## jhassan (May 23, 2016)

KennyP said:


> I am currently inside Au thru Visa 476 and I am claiming 1 year work experience here. I am a casual employee. EA claims that I am paid 'very low' compared to what a casual professional industrial engineer should get, tried talking to EA assessor, nothing happened.


I believe you are a recent graduate there. A couple of my friends (who actually put me on this path) have recently graduated from Oz and successfully got 189 grant. I believe you aim to get 5 points of Oz work professional year? I think you will be able to complete 60 points without it but for that you need 20 Points in English, if not acquired already.
Why not consider trying a PTE exam? My both friends gave PTE in Oz and got 79+ so I hope you would be able to do it too.

Good luck!


----------



## Josephite (May 4, 2016)

anarzan said:


> Dear, I am turning 45 by July end, so points of my age will come to 0 , thats why I am losing 15 points of age.


Hard to recover.... 
Why don't you try for Canada.... I heard getting a state sponsorship can fetch you a hell lot of points.... More than enough u need.


----------



## sreedhar_1984 (Jul 20, 2016)

261313-software engineer
EOI submit date-20th june 2016 with 60 points

When can I expect the invitation ?


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

sreedhar_1984 said:


> 261313-software engineer
> EOI submit date-20th june 2016 with 60 points
> 
> When can I expect the invitation ?


Lol nit this year 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## sreedhar_1984 (Jul 20, 2016)

gonnabeexpat said:


> Lol nit this year
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk



That's fine. I mean what is the the expected waiting period (in months)


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

anarzan said:


> Dear, I am turning 45 by July end, so points of my age will come to 0 , thats why I am losing 15 points of age.


OMG, am very sorry to hear this. 
Can you not lodge an EOI for 190 and lock it or its dynamic ? 
You can add your spouse, which will give 5 more points and use PTE to get 10 more points. I know much easier said than done but hope you do not lose hope. 

Or you can go for 190 which will give you 5 points extra + spouse points = 60? 

You can also try for 489, I think they do give 10 points for rural places. But I am not sure if you would be happy to go to such a place, but many people do go for it. 

If you don't mind what does your spouse do? 
You can make her the first applicant too if she is a working woman. 

I am depressed myself so not sure if I should give someone else hope, but am sure you would find a way, best of luck


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

anarzan said:


> Guys, I was expecting invite in this round, 65pts, 261313, 10th May eoi. But unfortunately because of their technical issue or whatever, The most unfortunate thing is I will loose 15 points of age by end of this month that means I will come to 50 points then no chance , I am totally devastated, you all may get sooner or later but I won't. Do you think by any chance they can consider me if they consider the technical fault(being positive) for next round.


Even though it may not change the outcome, I think it would be worthwhile to contact DIBP to see if you would have received an invitation (it's possible the queue wouldn't have reached you) and if so, would they consider your points at the time of the July 20th invitation round when issuing the next round of invitations. My assumption is that they won't, but it can't hurt to ask the question.


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> Thala am waiting for invite since February. I am a 60 pointer under 189 occupation for Analyst programmer . In the next two years will I be ever invited at all? Or will my application go void? I am aware that EOI is valid for two years.


Bro, You try to improve your PTE scores to 79. it is easier than IELTS. With the current trend, I even worried about 65 full backlog clearance to clear a few in 60. even the 60 is cleared it will be very small amount. So would better find a way to improve your points like PTE, Partner points.


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

Guys with a score of 70 is it ok to expect a invite quickly?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys with a score of 70 is it ok to expect a invite quickly?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


With current trend, It is possible in the next coming round.


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

Buddy look at the poll results over here. You should have a fair idea of what is happening. BTW when did you submit EOI



gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys with a score of 70 is it ok to expect a invite quickly?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## vampinnamaneni (Jan 13, 2016)

This is not any Technical glitch. This is done as was it done last year. There were only 1 round of invitations even in July Aug and Sep of 2015

Sent from my XT1092 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys with a score of 70 is it ok to expect a invite quickly?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk




If no system glitches - sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

Lets hope there are no more "technical" glitches. I want an invite before my current visa expires. :fingerscrossed:



andreyx108b said:


> If no system glitches - sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

vampinnamaneni said:


> This is not any Technical glitch. This is done as was it done last year. There were only 1 round of invitations even in July Aug and Sep of 2015
> 
> Sent from my XT1092 using Tapatalk


True true, can't be a glitch, my mind does not accept that excuse.



vibhu1212 said:


> Lets hope there are no more "technical" glitches. I want an invite before my current visa expires. :fingerscrossed:


Lets hope all get clear regularly man, this accumulating hurts everyone. 
And When I get my visa I ll apply for the DIBP network department to make sure they do not face any further "glitches" ever if it was not intentional


----------



## Aramani (Jun 22, 2016)

vampinnamaneni said:


> This is not any Technical glitch. This is done as was it done last year. There were only 1 round of invitations even in July Aug and Sep of 2015
> 
> Sent from my XT1092 using Tapatalk


This might be a planned activity by DIBP. But this round had invites to rest others who are not in pro rata.

Last year they did not even arrange two rounds in the months of july,august and september.

My suspicion is that their batches did not pick the pro rata because of an unwanted filter which they forgot to remove and now to avoid confusions and rework they wanna carry out with the regular invites.:juggle:


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

vampinnamaneni said:


> This is not any Technical glitch. This is done as was it done last year. There were only 1 round of invitations even in July Aug and Sep of 2015
> 
> Sent from my XT1092 using Tapatalk


Except last year they announced ahead of time there would only be one invitation round each of these months.

If it was their intention not to invite pro rata occupations, they would have either stated that upfront or they wouldn't have referred to this as a technical glitch. My guess is that there was a technical glitch which caused all 1300 invitations to be used but on the non pro rata occupations so there were no invitations left to send. Otherwise they would have simply issued the pro rata invitations later in the day or the next day. Hopefully they will then correct this by issuing double the number of pro rata invitations in the first August round, but we'll need to see how they handle this.


----------



## Aramani (Jun 22, 2016)

Guys since July is already over, there is one another forum just for people who are waiting for aug round and there is a poll application also in that forum. Please subscribe and provide your details in the poll(if you have not done before) for better analysis.

Aug URL --> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...82-189-eoi-invitations-aug-2016-round-11.html


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Except last year they announced ahead of time there would only be one invitation round each of these months.
> 
> If it was their intention not to invite pro rata occupations, they would have either stated that upfront or they wouldn't have referred to this as a technical glitch. My guess is that there was a technical glitch which caused all 1300 invitations to be used but on the non pro rata occupations so there were no invitations left to send. Otherwise they would have simply issued the pro rata invitations later in the day or the next day. Hopefully they will then correct this by issuing double the number of pro rata invitations in the first August round, but we'll need to see how they handle this.


Hi Ms Maggie, I have sent you a private message, I hope you can spare a few minutes to check it, thank you!


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

KennyP said:


> Hi Ms Maggie, I have sent you a private message, I hope you can spare a few minutes to check it, thank you!


If you have a question, post it on the forum. If I know the answer, I will respond, but you also benefit by getting input of other people. People send me messages asking about things I have absolutely no idea about, which is then wasting their time.


----------



## pallavidhar (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi Maggie,

I received an invite on July 6, 2016 for code 2631 ( csnp) . Visa lodged on 7 th july. All docs uploaded on July 14. 

Do we get an intimation once a CO is assigned ? Also, does visa processing times depend on job code and country of application too ? 


Thanks 




Maggie-May24 said:


> If you have a question, post it on the forum. If I know the answer, I will respond, but you also benefit by getting input of other people. People send me messages asking about things I have absolutely no idea about, which is then wasting their time.


----------



## sunilaps (Jul 6, 2016)

*assistance needed in point calculation*

Thanks Maggie for your reply.

I went through some of the forums and found a lot of information, It certainly helped.

But one thing i am still not sure about is how many Points would i earn

I am married and both me and my wife are working.

My Wife is the primary Applicant 

Wife :-

-Has a Information Science bachelors degree from a well known university in India.
-has 6 yrs of work experience as a software developer.
-is aged 27yrs.
-PTE score is 68

My details (Secondary applicant)

- I have a Bachelors degree ( in Electronics and Communication stream).
- Total work experience of 8 years and 6 months in Software development.
- aged 31 yrs.
- PTE 67.

Kindly assist in Points calculation.

Thanks,
Sunil


----------



## gagneshsharma (Jul 4, 2016)

sunilaps said:


> Thanks Maggie for your reply.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sunil 
Why don't you use point calculator available on internet all over, yourself. 

Make sure Pte score is 50+ or 65+ (EACH) rather than overall.

If your spouse skill assessment authority is ACS then check whether her bachelor education is minor or major 
and 
importantly ACS use first few years as learning curve so make sure your spouse 6 years exclude those first few years. 
I know it's complex but refer ACS website. 

Have you already completed skill assessment ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pallavi bhagavath (Jul 24, 2016)

*When to expect invitation*

261313 software engineer Applied EOI on 24th April with 65 points. Still did not get the invite.
When can I expect?

Thanks much!
Pallavi


----------



## singh7 (Jul 24, 2016)

*2613 EOI lodged on 20th July*

Hi,

Have recently lodged EOI for 189 with 70 points 

Expecting the invitation in the next round.

Any chances??

Thanks


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

*System glitch in dipb? Confused*

28 Jul 2016
Dear XXXXXXX XXXXXXX
Your SkillSelect EOI has expired
This letter refers to your Expression of Interest (EOI) submitted in the SkillSelect system.
Your EOI details:
EOI ID:	XXXXXXXXXX
Submitted date:	28 Jul 2016
Full Name:	XXXXXXX XXXXXXX
DOB:	XX XXX XXXX
As your EOI has expired and has now been removed from the SkillSelect database, you will not be considered for future invitation rounds.
If you want to submit a new EOI you can do so at the below link:
SkillSelect
Need more information on the SkillSelect process
For more information on how SkillSelect operates, please refer to our website which details the process:
SkillSelect
Regards

I got that today guys. The alleged EOI isn't even mine. Never seen it before. It bore my name and date of birth though. And the submitted date says tomorrow (which is today already in Australian time). Wonder if truly their system at DIPB is okay and not experiencing glitches. What do i do or who do i contact. My submitted EOI is very active as i have checked. I only wonder why they sent to me a message on an EOI i have never set eyes upon


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Neyogasgas said:


> 28 Jul 2016
> 
> Dear XXXXXXX XXXXXXX
> 
> ...




I would advise to contact DIBP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

Can I have their contact details please


----------



## snssatish (Jul 28, 2016)

*Satish*

Hi,
2613xx with 60 points , EOI :- 21st April,2016. VISA class :- 189

Any clue by when can I receive an invite?


----------



## geet kashyap (Mar 4, 2015)

*65 points , EOI :- 6th July ,2016. VISA class :- 189*

Hi,

65 points , EOI :- 6th July ,2016. VISA class :- 189

Any clue by when can I receive an invite?


----------



## snssatish (Jul 28, 2016)

*Very soon*



snssatish said:


> Hi,
> 2613xx with 60 points , EOI :- 21st April,2016. VISA class :- 189
> 
> Any clue by when can I receive an invite?


Very soon, within next 20 days


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> I would advise to contact DIBP
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


may i have their contact details please


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

Neyogasgas said:


> may i have their contact details please




Didn't favour28 also get this message? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

aurora.a said:


> Didn't favour28 also get this message?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Favor is my wife Aurora. Hehehe. All the best in coming rounds. By the way, i have sent a mail to DIBP. Thanks


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

Neyogasgas said:


> Favor is my wife Aurora. Hehehe. All the best in coming rounds




Ahahaha now it makes sense! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## punsin1812 (Jul 28, 2016)

*Query regarding filling "EMPLOYMENT PAGE" in EOI*

Hi Guys,

I am not sure if I am asking this query at the right forum. If not, please direct me to the right forum. Any help would be appreciated.
____________________________________________________________
So, My skill accessment was completed on *September 23rd, 2014*.
_____________________________________________________________
ACS Letter says:
*Please note that I started working in July 2008 but ACS letter says - "The following employment after July 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code"
*
______________________________________________________________
I am in the process of filling the EOI for 189 263111.And I have a doubt in filling the employment page/section.
_______________________________________________________________
My Overall Employment details are as follows:

*(i)* Dates: July 08 - Feb 12 (3yrs 7mths) Employer: Accenture
*(Iii)* Dates: Oct 12 - April 14 (1yrs 6mths) Employer: IBM 
*(iii)* Dates: May 14 - Jan15 (0yrs 8mths) Employer: TCS
*(iv)* Dates: Jan 15 - TILL DATE (1yrs 6mths) Employer: SAP LABS India Pvt. Ltd
_______________________________________________________________
*So, now the question is* - WHAT ALL EXP. I NEED TO SHOW IN THE FORM CONSIDERING THAT WE NEED TO MENTION YES/NO for the question "IS THE EXPERIENCE RELEVANT" 
______________________________________________________________
MY IDEA IS THAT IT NEEDS TO BE FILLED IN THE FOLLOWING WAY:
*(i)* Separate the experience of ACCENTURE of 3 years 4 months into 2 parts. 
Column1 will contain 2 years and I will say "NO" for relevant exp question as ACS has recognized by exp only from July 2010 and not July 2008. AND coulmn 2 will contain the rest 1 year 7 months and I will say "YES" for relevant exp question.
*(ii) *Coulmn 3 will contain the whole IBM exp. of 1 year 6 months and I will say "YES" for relevant exp question as it is fully approved by ACS.
*(iii)* Now TCS exp. will also need to be broken into two parts. I worked in TCS from May 2014 to Jan 2015. but my ACS was successfull in Sep 2014. So according to me Coulmn 4 will contain 5 months of TCS and I will say "YES" for relevant exp question.
AND Coulmn 5 will contain 5 months of TCS and I will say "NO" for relevant exp question as this is the exp. after the ACS was done.
*(iv)* Coulmn 6 will contain all the exp. of SAP LABS and I will say "NO" for relevant exp question as this is the exp. after the ACS was done.


Please suggest/validate. I understand it is very complicated/confusing but any suggestion will be appreciated.

Regards


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

punsin1812 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am not sure if I am asking this query at the right forum. If not, please direct me to the right forum. Any help would be appreciated.
> ____________________________________________________________
> ...


Thats how i did it mate, you need to mention only those experience,which acs has asked you to consider, as relevant. But you need to mention your total work history. 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## punsin1812 (Jul 28, 2016)

gonnabeexpat said:


> Thats how i did it mate, you need to mention only those experience,which acs has asked you to consider, as relevant. But you need to mention your total work history.
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot mate for confirming. Much appreciated.

Regards


----------



## ritika343 (Jul 5, 2016)

*EOI Filed in july 2016 with 60 pints. When can I expect Invitation*

I have filed EOI in the month of July 2016. In July-2016 round results 
I found :
Due to high levels of demand, and in keeping with previous years, the below four occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year. SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent visas (subclass 189) and then remaining to Skilled – Regional (Provisional) visas (subclass 489). If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations.
Accountants
ICT Business and System Analysts
Software and Applications Programmers
Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers.
Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the below occupations in the 20 July 2016 invitation round.
Points	Description	Points score	Visa date of effect
2211	Accountants	70	
30 May 2016 4.42 pm
2611	ICT Business and ​System Analysts	70	
25 June 2016 6.45 pm
2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65	
20 April 2016 10.51 pm
2212	Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers	TBA	
TB


Could you please confirm if the above Points Score for Occupation 2613- 65(Points) is for Skilled – Independent visas (subclass 189) or Skilled – Regional (Provisional) visas (subclass 489)

Do I need to take PTE again now to file EOI with 65 points?


----------



## VishalModi (Jul 27, 2016)

*New joinee*

Hello All,

Just joined this group. Thought of sharing my details if that can help.

Jobcode:- 261313
Points:- 70
EOISubmitted:- 15-Jul

Thanks,
Vishal


----------



## Josephite (May 4, 2016)

punsin1812 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am not sure if I am asking this query at the right forum. If not, please direct me to the right forum. Any help would be appreciated.
> ____________________________________________________________
> ...


I would suggest go for ACS again.


----------



## ashutosh.kulkarni (Jun 25, 2016)

Currently 2613xx codes have a minimum score requirement of 65 points, also known as Pro rata specialisation. Please verify on the DIBP website, an EOI with 60 points may not qualify for 2613xx group.
Not trying to discourage here, maybe you can update your EOI to manage 65 points, look for a state sponsorship or something.
Good luck.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

geet kashyap said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What is anzsco? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chanthini (Apr 13, 2016)

ashutosh.kulkarni said:


> Currently 2613xx codes have a minimum score requirement of 65 points, also known as Pro rata specialisation. Please verify on the DIBP website, an EOI with 60 points may not qualify for 2613xx group.
> Not trying to discourage here, maybe you can update your EOI to manage 65 points, look for a state sponsorship or something.
> Good luck.


Is that something they mentioned on the site itself.Even 65+ got over also 60+ pointers dont have chance to get?


----------



## craigycraigo (Jul 29, 2016)

Systems Analyst - 261112
EOI Date of Effect: 17/06/2016
Total Points: 60

-------------

Can someone advise on probable waiting times?

Thanks,
Craig


----------



## shivli (Jul 7, 2016)

*Question on employment*

Hi,

I have work experience from 2004 but ACS considers my experience valid after 2008. So while filling the employment details in EOI, should I mention only the work experience post 2008? Kindly excuse me if this is a wrong forum to ask this question and redirect me to the correct place. Any help on this regard is much appreciated.

Thanks,
Shivli


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

shivli said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have work experience from 2004 but ACS considers my experience valid after 2008. So while filling the employment details in EOI, should I mention only the work experience post 2008? Kindly excuse me if this is a wrong forum to ask this question and redirect me to the correct place. Any help on this regard is much appreciated.
> 
> ...


Post 2008 only.


----------



## shivli (Jul 7, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> Post 2008 only.


Thank you


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

ashutosh.kulkarni said:


> Currently 2613xx codes have a minimum score requirement of 65 points, also known as Pro rata specialisation. Please verify on the DIBP website, an EOI with 60 points may not qualify for 2613xx group.
> Not trying to discourage here, maybe you can update your EOI to manage 65 points, look for a state sponsorship or something.
> Good luck.


Where in DIBP site have you found this information ?


----------



## jigar87 (Jun 19, 2016)

shivli said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have work experience from 2004 but ACS considers my experience valid after 2008. So while filling the employment details in EOI, should I mention only the work experience post 2008? Kindly excuse me if this is a wrong forum to ask this question and redirect me to the correct place. Any help on this regard is much appreciated.
> 
> ...


Please post all your experience, while filling the experience details you have option to spciefy whether work experience is relevant or not.
So post everything and mark 2004-2008 as irrelevant.


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

shivli said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Post all your experiences while filling your EOI however the form will ask you if the employment is relevant or not to which you should answer 'NO' to those not relevant and 'YES' to those relevant . It's as simple as that .
All the best.


----------



## shivli (Jul 7, 2016)

Thank you very much!


----------



## sspra (Mar 11, 2016)

ashutosh.kulkarni said:


> Currently 2613xx codes have a minimum score requirement of 65 points, also known as Pro rata specialisation. Please verify on the DIBP website, an EOI with 60 points may not qualify for 2613xx group.
> Not trying to discourage here, maybe you can update your EOI to manage 65 points, look for a state sponsorship or something.
> Good luck.


Can you please share the DIBP link which mentiones this.


----------



## shivli (Jul 7, 2016)

Can someone kindly advise what is the probable waiting time for a 65 point EOI off late?


----------



## sspra (Mar 11, 2016)

No info on next rounds in DIBP site.


----------



## VishalModi (Jul 27, 2016)

20th July rounds results are out. I have 70 points under 261313 am still wondering why don't i see any invitations.:confused2:
Any guidance please ?


----------



## jigar87 (Jun 19, 2016)

VishalModi said:


> 20th July rounds results are out. I have 70 points under 261313 am still wondering why don't i see any invitations.:confused2:
> Any guidance please ?


20 July, no invitations were sent for pro rata occupation due to technical problem with DIBP 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## shivli (Jul 7, 2016)

Can someone kindly explain how to list past 10 years of experience if someone has experience of more than 10 years? 
For example I have work experience from 2004 and ACS considers it valid from 2008. So I should fill 2006-2008 as not relevant experience and 2008 onwards as relevant. And no need to mention experience between 2004-2006. Is this correct?


----------



## ekes (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi Gagnesh

Please share your PTE-A success story and tips on how you did. I am scheduled to sit the exam on 1st of August 2016; just a few days away.

Thanks.


----------



## gagneshsharma (Jul 4, 2016)

ekes said:


> Hi Gagnesh
> 
> Please share your PTE-A success story and tips on how you did. I am scheduled to sit the exam on 1st of August 2016; just a few days away.
> 
> Thanks.




Hi 
Everyone follows his/her own strategies. Here's few I used. You all can get 90/90. 

General
On PTEpractice test site, use all sample types of question to understand specifically what needs to be answered.
Practised test papers from PTE( I did and would recommend))
I used natural accent. No specific setting for Mic -was set so I could listen back my recording clearly. 


Specific to speaking listen, 
In sample PTE practice test papers, practice to record and listen back what you've said. Identify mistakes.
Plan to speak and utilise completely the time allotted to describe image/ graph. 

Listening
Close your eyes and listen carefully without distraction in real exam. No need to write anything. It's not big sentences.
In fill in the blanks, write answers on notepad and later you have time to answer on computer rather than initially typing while listening. 
Repeat lecture - follow STRUCTURE to answer in 70 words trying using all data, introduction and conclusion. 
Dictation - try write every successive word in sentences even if few words are missed in between.


Writing
Essay
Follow structure in essay writing else it's difficult to finish in 20 minutes. 
Introduction ( GOT- General sentence, Opinion and This essay summarise using examples......)
FWegT- firstly......., why....., example......, therefore. 
SWegT- secondly ......,Why......, Example ....., Therefor.....
Cfit- To conclude ......., it is predicted......future tense. 


All the best. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ekes (Jun 3, 2014)

gagneshsharma said:


> Hi
> Everyone follows his/her own strategies. Here's few I used. You all can get 90/90.
> 
> General
> ...


Thanks heaps for your prompt response. One more thing if you don't mind, what was your essay prompt?


----------



## gagneshsharma (Jul 4, 2016)

ekes said:


> Thanks heaps for your prompt response. One more thing if you don't mind, what was your essay prompt?




There were two essays, the first one was on a recent invention and whether it has made good impact on society. I wrote about Internet and the way it has affected communication costs. And the second one was a competition in schools and universities is it healthy and discuss your viewpoint about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ekes (Jun 3, 2014)

gagneshsharma said:


> There were two essays, the first one was on a recent invention and whether it has made good impact on society. I wrote about Internet and the way it has affected communication costs. And the second one was a competition in schools and universities is it healthy and discuss your viewpoint about it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing mate, you are a legend!


----------



## shivli (Jul 7, 2016)

shivli said:


> Can someone kindly explain how to list past 10 years of experience if someone has experience of more than 10 years?
> For example I have work experience from 2004 and ACS considers it valid from 2008. So I should fill 2006-2008 as not relevant experience and 2008 onwards as relevant. And no need to mention experience between 2004-2006. Is this correct?


Any guidance on this please?


----------



## Sunil4dv (Apr 16, 2016)

Dear friends,
While filling EOI, I have following doubts on page 9, about employment details
i) I joined in "A" company as Engineer trainee in 1998 and then promoted to Engineer in 1999. I worked there till 2003, Should I mention it separately or in a single row (from 1998-2003).
ii) Then I joined "B" company and worked as Senior engineer, Assistant Manager and finally Manager. These also, should I write separately in three rows or in one row with total employment period. (2003 to 2016) or separately?

I have not opted for RSA (Relevant skill assessment) but only for qualification assessment from EA.


----------



## Kishanpatel45 (Jul 30, 2016)

Is their any one get invitation in family sponsor in 2613** with 65 point


----------



## arunkumar213 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi All,

I had submitted EOI - 189 on 3 May 2016.
I have 60 pts. 
For Software Eng. (261313 ) Category.

How long would it take for getting the invite ?


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

arunkumar213 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had submitted EOI - 189 on 3 May 2016.
> I have 60 pts.
> ...


Hi Arunkumar,

The backlog for 2613XX category with 60 points is quite high and stretches back as far as 12th Dec. It would be a long wait before you get an invite.


----------



## bhushan0206 (Jul 20, 2016)

Hello All,

Just joined this, here are my details:

Jobcode:- 261313
Points:- 65
EOI Submitted:- 01-Aug

Thanks,
Bhushan


----------



## Nick Spatula (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi there.

Anzsco Code - 233311 - Electrical Engineer
EOI submitted on 28/07/16
189: 65 points
190(NSW): 70 points


190 Invite received 29/07/2016
189 Invite received XX/XX/XXXX

Really hope to get invited next round!!

Nick


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Nick Spatula said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Anzsco Code - 233311 - Electrical Engineer
> EOI submitted on 28/07/16
> ...


You will.


----------



## VishalModi (Jul 27, 2016)

*Medicals?*

I am located in Mumbai, India. How would i come to know from where am i suppose to do my medicals? Do we have any lists of hospitals across India?

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## anarzan (Jun 30, 2016)

When are the rounds of August?


----------



## nppaul78 (Jul 12, 2016)

iksh said:


> This invitation round went so unexpected.
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 29th April for 261311 with 65 points and was expecting an invite in this round. I am very disappointed and devastated. I know there are many applicants waiting in the queue who applied even before I did. I don;t know how long the wait is going to be.
> 
> ...


I applied on 28 April with 65 points for 2613. My invitation came just now


----------



## anoop21 (Aug 5, 2014)

Friends, could you please post who all got the invite with 65 points for 189


----------



## nppaul78 (Jul 12, 2016)

june14ashish said:


> Good to know.
> But the question here is that will they send double invites in Aug (based on pro data limit ) I. e. 230 *2 for 2613* and 60*2 for 2611* . If yes. Then we can hope for some.backlog to get clear otherwise again it would be 70 pointers show.....




I applied with 65 points on April 28 for 261313. I got an invitation today


----------



## rosharma9 (Feb 10, 2016)

What is the next step after getting invitation? Should I click on apply button on skillselect? I am not sure. I haven't prepared documents like PCC, Medical etc.


----------



## anoop21 (Aug 5, 2014)

rosharma9 said:


> What is the next step after getting invitation? Should I click on apply button on skillselect? I am not sure. I haven't prepared documents like PCC, Medical etc.


did you get invite today.. when did u submit EOI with points ?


----------



## rosharma9 (Feb 10, 2016)

I applied with 65 pts on 24 May 2016.


----------



## anoop21 (Aug 5, 2014)

rosharma9 said:


> I applied with 65 pts on 24 May 2016.


did you get invite today ?


----------



## rosharma9 (Feb 10, 2016)

Yes, Just today


anoop21 said:


> did you get invite today ?


----------



## anoop21 (Aug 5, 2014)

rosharma9 said:


> Yes, Just today


 great... I am still waiting, I have submitted on 19th July with 65 points...
Now, you can proceed with PCC and Health immediately..better to upload all the docs.. instead of CO to ask... it will increase the chances of direct grant...


----------



## VishalModi (Jul 27, 2016)

anoop21 said:


> great... I am still waiting, I have submitted on 19th July with 65 points...
> Now, you can proceed with PCC and Health immediately..better to upload all the docs.. instead of CO to ask... it will increase the chances of direct grant...


@Anoop. do you know from which hospitals we can do our medicals? Are there any specific list of hospitals or test which you are aware of ?


----------



## anoop21 (Aug 5, 2014)

VishalModi said:


> @Anoop. do you know from which hospitals we can do our medicals? Are there any specific list of hospitals or test which you are aware of ?


its here --> "https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/Location/india"


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

Guys did any one of you with 60 points get ita toda for software engineer?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Josephite (May 4, 2016)

VishalModi said:


> I am located in Mumbai, India. How would i come to know from where am i suppose to do my medicals? Do we have any lists of hospitals across India?
> 
> Any help will be appreciated.


Rele clinic 


anoop21 said:


> its here --> "https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/Location/india"


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Congrats to all that got ITA today


----------



## Nick Spatula (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi there... just need to update my profile...

Anzsco Code - 233311 - Electrical Engineer
EOI submitted on 28/07/16
189: 65 points
190(NSW): 70 points


190 Invite received 29/07/2016
189 Invite received 03/08/2016

Congratulations to everyone else who got invited today!!!!

Nick


----------



## anoop21 (Aug 5, 2014)

Friends, could you please post who all got the invite from JULY month submission with 65 points... ?


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*189 Invitation in August*



anoop21 said:


> Friends, could you please post who all got the invite from JULY month submission with 65 points... ?


Hi All

Any 60 Pointers got invited today for 261313 ICT Software Engineer?
Or only 65 and above. By when 60 pointers for 261313 are expected to get invite.

Last year in August score for invite was 60. 

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## mp185113 (Aug 1, 2016)

Did anyone with 60 points for 261313 Visa got invited from Dec. 2015 ? 60 pointers are backlogged from Dec. 2015 and hence would like to check if any 60 pointers invitations started moving in today (Aug.3rd) invitation round ??


----------



## Sudipghosh9 (Feb 26, 2015)

*ICT BA 65 points*

Hi Folks,

Anyone for ICT BA with 65 points got invited in this round ? 

I have 65 ICT BA - Applied on July 1..any idea when is it possible for me to get an invite?

Any inputs are appreciated.

Sudip


----------



## ASAMITSS (Jun 13, 2016)

For invites in August round check this thread:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...vitations-aug-2016-round-54.html#post10744817


----------



## salmoh (Apr 26, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All
> 
> Any 60 Pointers got invited today for 261313 ICT Software Engineer?
> Or only 65 and above. By when 60 pointers for 261313 are expected to get invite.
> ...


Hey...I am a 60 Pointer too with 313, Waiting since May.
Hopes are fading....


----------



## ankushcool (Oct 14, 2015)

Hello everyone. I got positive assessment from Engineers Australia with 60 points. I will fill EOI in 2 days before next round. So can u help me to tell how much they will take to invite a person with 60 points. My ANZSCO : 233411 (Electronic Engineer)


----------



## sumario (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi Sudip,

I applied EOI for ICT BA on April 15th and I am still waiting for invitation.

Regards
mario


----------



## vampinnamaneni (Jan 13, 2016)

rosharma9 said:


> I applied with 65 pts on 24 May 2016.


Which code did you apply for friend??

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## rosharma9 (Feb 10, 2016)

261313



vampinnamaneni said:


> which code did you apply for friend??
> 
> Sent from my moto g (4) using tapatalk


----------



## jamdarr (Dec 18, 2015)

rosharma9 said:


> I applied with 65 pts on 24 May 2016.


Did you apply for 261313 job code and 189..right?


----------



## snssatish (Jul 28, 2016)

salmoh said:


> Hey...I am a 60 Pointer too with 313, Waiting since May.
> Hopes are fading....


Same here with 60 points; waiting since April 2016


----------



## snssatish (Jul 28, 2016)

ankushcool said:


> Hello everyone. I got positive assessment from Engineers Australia with 60 points. I will fill EOI in 2 days before next round. So can u help me to tell how much they will take to invite a person with 60 points. My ANZSCO : 233411 (Electronic Engineer)


My consultancy people told that for 60 points with in 4 months.

But I am waiting since past 6 months


----------



## Sudipghosh9 (Feb 26, 2015)

sumario said:


> Hi Sudip,
> 
> I applied EOI for ICT BA on April 15th and I am still waiting for invitation.
> 
> ...


Whats your point mario?


----------



## punsin1812 (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi guys, 

My ACS was succesfully completed on Sept 2014 and I submitted my EOI only on 28th July 2016 with 60 points (delayed EOI due to some personal reasons).

I have two questions:
(A) since ACS is expiring on 23rd sept 2016 (validity is only 2 years for ACS), if I dont get an invite till sept 2016 will this ACS cease to be considered?

(B) need a suggestion here - do you guys think I should get ACS redone? It will take 20 days to get the ACS done as this is the time it had taken for my friends who have done ACS recently. With the new ACS, I will have 65 points because of getting more points for exp. this time vs. current 60 points. I am considering this option for getting quicker invitation. Please suggest.

Regards


----------



## biren161286 (Aug 4, 2016)

Hello Friends,

I am not able to get August month EOI Draw dates for subclass 189.

Your early response is highly appreciated as i awnt to lodge an EOI.

It is also better if you can add me on some some forum.


Thanks,
Biren Patel


----------



## krmkumar (Apr 13, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I have submitted EOI on 30th Julyfor189 under 261312 code.
How many months will it approximately take for me to get an invite? I knew that there is a long queue for the same but as i have some other plans, curious to know the approximate time at least.


----------



## Hjjas (Aug 7, 2016)

thehuskyone said:


> 261313 Software Engineer
> EOI lodged on 20th Jun 206 with 70 points


If applying from India, do we need to complete medicals before the invite or wait for the invite and then go for the medicals if required.


----------



## daniel_electrician (Aug 10, 2016)

==>EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for June 2016 round <==

Hi guys. 

I submitted my EOI on 08/08/2016

Visa 190

55+5(NSW).

Occupation: 341111 electrician (general)



Does someone know when could I get an invitation?

I couldn't find any topic regarding previous trades invitations. 



Hope that I can get it soon. 



Any feedback would be appreciated! 

Thanks in advance.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...re_fid=114200&share_type=t&share_pid=10797465


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamdarr (Dec 18, 2015)

Hjjas said:


> If applying from India, do we need to complete medicals before the invite or wait for the invite and then go for the medicals if required.



I would suggest to wait for the invitation. Your initial entry date depends on the date on either the medicals or PCC (could be either). So, later the better. 

However, having said that, please make sure you are ready with the stuff that is required to do the medicals and PCC.

I have seen few threads, who have questions about medicals and PCC after they get the invite.


----------



## iaooi1 (Aug 2, 2016)

Hjjas said:


> If applying from India, do we need to complete medicals before the invite or wait for the invite and then go for the medicals if required.


With 70 points, you should receive your invitation real soon. It's weird that you still haven't received anything 

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sanchita (Aug 17, 2016)

*Hi*

I am not able to register, register button is disabled.


----------



## farazaid01 (Jun 28, 2016)

hi guys 
i am acca member n have 55 plus 5 points and applied for 190 visa as external auditor since 2015 may.
still no invite.
anyways I have bsc hons in applied accounting from oxford brooks university.

will it be considered in australia if I intend to study further ie masters etc or jobs?

can it help in some way increase my score for eoi?


----------



## bish (Aug 19, 2016)

RKS20 said:


> Subscribing


Hi, I wanted some information from you regarding your total professional exp. I too have similar IELTS score with 7+ Years of Exp and a Bachelors degree in ICT Major. Can you suggest me if I can attain 60 points or as per my calculation it will be restricted to 55. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

can someone please share if the subclass 189 (Accountants General) is already full for year beginning Jul 2016?

How do I check the same on the DIBP website - link - will be useful.


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

reishigupta said:


> can someone please share if the subclass 189 (Accountants General) is already full for year beginning Jul 2016?
> 
> How do I check the same on the DIBP website - link - will be useful.


Check here:

SkillSelect


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

goaustralianow said:


> Check here:
> 
> SkillSelect


Thanks for link.


----------



## himal2010adhikari (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi, I apply for EOI on 22 of august, for system analyst with 65 points, Do you have any suggestion for the average time to receive a invitation or where i can track it.


----------



## Emerald_Isle (Sep 13, 2016)

*Patiently Waiting*

3334 - Wall and Floor Tiler - Submitted our EOI on the 29th Aug, missed out on the invite round 1st Sep, fingers crossed we get invited on the next round which is tomorrow 14th Sep next one after that 28th Sept then we truly are running out of time.

Invite Ceiling 1475, invites so far - 2. What are our chances?

16th October our sponsorship visa expires and my husband and I may have no choice but to return to the lovely Emerald Isle.

We have a migration agent in QLD working with us, we are located in Melbourne


Were not able to do the employer nomination scheme unfortunately due to "issues" with the employer who is our current sponsor. (Pretty stuffed up)

Nerves are shredded


----------



## VishalModi (Jul 27, 2016)

Does anyone have received Passport request recently? How much time do they provide for stamping?


----------



## Prof2020 (Oct 30, 2016)

Hello older members in the house, I have the following questions, please assist.

-In view of the increase in occupational ceilings for accountants from 2,525 to 4,777 is it reasonable to believe that cut off point may reduce from 70 to 65/60 anytime soon?

-If I am on 65 points currently, is it possible to switch my visa subclass from 189 to 190 using same EOI profile to enable me earn a state nomination?

-What does the term "date of effect" on the EOI mean and what impact does it have on being invited?

-Once one is in the Skillselect pool, is there a waiting period before one gets invitation to apply? i.e. Is it on first-come, first-serve basis?

Thank you


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Prof2020 said:


> Hello older members in the house, I have the following questions, please assist.
> 
> -In view of the increase in occupational ceilings for accountants from 2,525 to 4,777 is it reasonable to believe that cut off point may reduce from 70 to 65/60 anytime soon?
> The actual ceiling for Accountants for the current FY is 2,500. As per the trend, it doesn't seem to come down to even 65 either.
> ...


My answers are in blue. Hope this helps.


----------



## SHILPA PETER (Oct 30, 2016)

thehuskyone said:


> 261313 Software Engineer
> EOI lodged on 20th Jun 206 with 70 points



Hi 

Congrats on your VISA approval. I had a question regarding the PCC document. Should this be done once the VISA has been initiated. If so, how long does it take for the clearance to come through.As per the details you gave,it took 3 days !! I'm surprised.

Regards
Shilpa Peter


----------



## Prof2020 (Oct 30, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> My answers are in blue. Hope this helps.


Yes it does. Thanks so much!


----------



## dlnswamy (May 10, 2016)

Hi All,

Can you please let me know do I need to provide PCC and Medicals done for my Brothers and Sisters even though they are married and have their own family for filing Visa application..?

Only my wife and kid will be accompanying me and included in the visa application.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SHILPA PETER (Oct 30, 2016)

dlnswamy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can you please let me know do I need to provide PCC and Medicals done for my Brothers and Sisters even though they are married and have their own family for filing Visa application..?
> 
> ...


Hi

The PCC and Medicals , are only for the VISA applicant and dependeants on the VISA. In your case,wife and kid.


----------



## abelann (Aug 6, 2015)

*189 ICT 26111 Business Analyst- ACS reassessment*

Hello All,
I had submitted my EOI @60 points almost 1 year back and didnt get invitation. Recently I changed my job and my EOI got updated to 65 points. This was because my years of experience increased and I was granted another 5 points. Should I do an ACS reassessment as the date of effect is after my last working date of my previous organisation. 

Can you also advise me the process of updating EOI ? and ACS reassessment ?

Your assistance is much appreciated.


----------



## VCNI (Jul 8, 2016)

*Still waiting for Invitation for 189 applied EOI on 7Jul2016*

any 60 pointers for System Analyst, kindly let me know your date details, worried as its been almost a year now I have applied EOI but no invitation yet.


----------

